# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers >  Compression par non-rptition

## fanmanga

Bonjour,

*Peut on reprsenter un grand chiffre entier avec 8 ou 9 chiffre?

Voici un exemple :
*si je procde ainsi soit A un bout de code crit sur A=[10 11 1 9 14 5 9 15 14 10] sur 5 octet.
En calcule le Z=10*2^9+11*2^8+ 1*2^7+ 9*2^6 +14*2^5+5*2^4+9*2^3+15*2^2+ 14*2^1 +10*2^0
puis le E=10*16^9+11*16^8+ 1*16^7+ 9*16^6 +14*16^5+5*16^4+9*16^3 +15*16^2+ 14*16^1 +10*16^0 qui es a un format unique si on a E en peut dduire A.
Le B=E/Z=78697139 sa donne un chiffre a 8 chiffre plutt que 10.
Si en connais le B en peux dduire le E et le Z car il s'crive sur le mme forme donc en peux dduire le A si en connais le B.
Si en code la partie entier de B sa donne 4 octet donc une octet gagn.
*Z c'est juste une facon de passer de 10 chiffre A 8 le E il unique et le Z le suit car il s'crive pareil.
En faite je peux choisir un Z avec 4^ chiffre a la place de 2^ sa donne le B est de 8 chiffre ou il y a 2 chiffre derrire le virgule je peux remplacer le 10 chiffre par 8 chifffre
Meme si B est un chiffre decimal j'ai besoin seulment d'une presision de 8 chiffre pour trouver le A c'est ca l'astuce si comparer ce chiffre decimal avec une perisision de 8 chiffre exemple le sur le Z 4^ il y juste une perision de 6 chiffre et 2 chiffre aprs le virgule idem pour Z 2^(B/10) donc 8 chiffre et suffisant pour faire la comparaison car ca demande pas beaucoup de persision pour trouver le A.
La presision de 8 chiffres est suffisante POUR faire la comparaison entre ce chiffre et le chiffre dicimal B gnrer aleoitrement avec un ecart de presision de 8 chiffre.

Pour un nombre entier grand je procede ainsi
A 14 1 8 10 =B 14 1 8 10=B'8 10=B"
si je veux faire le retour on arierre il faut se deplacer par deux octet et dcompresser le B"=B' 8 10 =B 14 1 8 10=A 14 1 8 10 en ainsi de suite pour retrouver notre code nombre entier

Est ce que avec cette mthode je peux reprsenter un nombre infini donc un code infini avec seulement 9 ou 8 chiffres ou voir moin?

----------


## dourouc05

Non, tu ne peux pas. Pour plusieurs raisons, en fait 
1. Parce que ton message est difficilement lisible (tu utilises des symboles sans jamais les dfinir : E, A, Z, B ; mets des noms !), sans mme compter l'orthographe dplorable (il existe des aides). 
2. Parce que, s'il existait une technique aussi simple pour une compression infinie, elle aurait dj t trouve. 
3. Parce que Shannon a *mathmatiquement prouv*, sans raisonnement intuitif donc, qu'il tait strictement impossible de descendre en-dessous d'une certaine taille pour des donnes compresses, correspondant  leur entropie. 
 part a, de ce que j'en ai compris, a pourrait ressembler  un codage arithmtique.

----------


## tbc92

Je vais reformuler ton message en plus court :
Peut-on btir une bijection entre un ensemble infini et un ensemble fini ?

Et ds la classe de 5me, on sait que la rponse est Non.

----------


## fanmanga

Dsolez pour mon Franais je le maitrise pas je vais dtailler la mthode est dit moi il est ou situer l'erreur car moi je vois aucune erreur.
soit A1=8 4 3 0 2 6 3 15 1 *0*            A2=8 4 3 0 2 6 3 15 1 *1*
un bout de code crit sur 5 octet. 
soit B un chiffre qui es calculer a partir de A
soit B1=(8*16^9+4*16^8+ 3*16^7+ 0*16^6 +2*16^5+6*16^4+3*16^3 +15*16^2+ 1*16^1 +0*16^0)/(8*2^9+4*2^8+ 3*2^7+ 0*2^6 +2*2^5+6*2^4+3*2^3 +15*2^2+ 1*2^1 +0*2^0)=98737999.xx..x ou x un nombre entier.

le B2=98720830.xx..x


j'observe que un lger changement passer 0 vers le 1 de A1 a A2 affecte le B normoment  
il y un dcalage grand entre B1 et B2 que prendre juste la valeur entier de B est suffisant pour trouver le A car le B s'crit d'une faon unique car crire un nombre sous forme 16^ permet d'obtenir le A il y a pas mille faon pour crire sous forme  16^ il y a une seule faon est ca permis de trouver le A .



il suffit de savoir  juste la partie entier pour trouver le A
cette partie entier 98737999 je prend chaque chiffre je le code dans 1/2 octet.


maintenant si j'ai A de cette forme A=A1 0 12 1 4 2 1 ...1 2
A=B 0 12 1 4 2 1 ...1 2=B' 1 4 2 1...1 2=B" 2 1...1 2=B'''...1 2=B'n

si en veux faire le retour suffit de compresser le B'n est se dplacer d'un octet pour dcompresser le B'n-1

Dit moi il ou l'erreur dans ce raisonnement 
donc j'aurais besoin de 4 octet pour coder le A .

----------


## Flodelarab

Bonjour  ::coucou:: 

C'est mignon d'essayer d'apprendre  crire en franais. Maintenant, apprends  lire. 

2 personnes t'ont dj dit que c'tait *impossible* pour des raisons intrinsques, indpendantes de toute mthode ou technique.

Je retiens 2 arguments:
La compression absolue n'existe pas. 



> suffit de compresser le B'n


Le diable est dans cette phrase cite. Il ne peut pas exister de mthode transformant un fichier quelconque en un fichier plus petit.La quantit d'information contenue dans un octet est fini. Donc pas d'infinit possible.

----------


## fanmanga

Je voulez pas dire compresser le B'n mais bien dcompresser. 
Je ne vois pas ou le problme puisque depuis B'n je peux trouver le An soit par une mthode si non Suffit de faire toutes les possibilits  possibles pour faire la comparaison entre notre B'n et le B rel gnrer aletoirment pour trouver le An puis le A.
Y quoi qui marche pas dans cette methode?
Ou se situe le problme exactement ?

----------


## disedorgue

Bonjour,

Juste quelques indices de reflexions:

-Comment fais-tu avec un nombre premier de 10 chiffres pour le rduire  8 chiffres ?
-Comment es-tu sur que le nombre de 8 chiffres ne peut pas s'obtenir avec un autre nombre de 10 chiffres ?

----------


## fanmanga

Car le Z dans le B est une criture unique je donne un exemple avec Z=(8*16^9+4*16^8+ 3*16^7+ 0*16^6 +2*16^5+6*16^4+3*16^3 +15*16^2+ 1*16^1 +0*16^0)=5.677D+11
maintenant la question que je te pose est d'essayer d'crire  5.677D+11 sous cette forme a*16^9+b*16^8+....+n*16^0
il y une seule faon d'crire le E  sous cette forme est c'est les 5 octet de A.
Donc le B=E/Z avec Z=Z=10*2^9+11*2^8+ 1*2^7+ 9*2^6 +14*2^5+5*2^4+9*2^3+15*2^2+ 14*2^1 +10*2^0
Et aussi une criture unique donc si j'ai le B (8 chiffre)c'est sur qu'il corresponds a un A(de 10) unique et aussi le contraire   et aussi vrais.

est ce que ca rpond a ta question ou tu veux plus d'explication?

----------


## tbc92

Dans la faon classique de coder les entiers sur 4 octets, il y a 2 octets qu'on appelle les octets de poids fort, et 2 octets : les octets de poids faible.

Ok, a te parle ?
Et donc, dans le systme classique, tout entier s'crit de la forme n = a + b * 65536
Ok, on est toujours d'accord ?
Quel est l'avantage de ton systme par rapport au systme classique ?

----------


## tbc92

Tu crois avoir dcouvert un truc rvolutionnaire, mais tu ne connais pas la base de la base du stockage informatique.

Informe toi un peu sur le stockage des nombres entiers. Et tu verras que ta technique est juste une variance de ce qui existe.  Peu-tre qu'elle permet de faire aussi bien que les mthodes classiques, mais une chose est sre, elle ne permet pas de faire mieux.

----------


## tbc92

Si a marchait, ou pourrait appeler cela compression, ou miracle, ou du nom que tu veux.

Mais a ne marche pas.

----------


## fanmanga

pourquoi ca marchera pas ou est l'erreur dans ce raisonnement?

----------


## jlliagre

Tu peux compresser tout ce que tu veux autant que tu veux, par exemple compresser n'importe quel nombre dans un bit. Les pairs 0 et les impairs 1 par exemple. Pas de problme jusque l.

Ce qui ne tient pas debout, c'est la dcompression sans perte d'information.

Avec 0 et 1, tu ne peux retrouver que deux nombres, ce qui est assez loign de l'infini.

----------


## fanmanga

Cette mthode permet de dcompresser sans perte pour retourver notre A=B`n sans perte depuis le B'n

----------


## jlliagre

Dmontre le en postant un le code source fonctionnel d'un programme de compression et de dcompression qui fonctionne suivant ce que tu avances.

----------


## tbc92

Essayons de comprendre ton exemple.
Tu commences par :

Voici un exemple:
A=0010 01011 0100 0000 0001 0001 0010 0011 0011 0011 0010 0111 1111 1110....0011 0010=A1 0010 0111 1111 1110....0011 0010


Ca veut dire quoi ????
Pourquoi a-t-on un paquet de 5 bits parmi des paquets qui font tous 4 bits ?  
Et  en quoi les parties de droites et de gauche sont gales ?

----------


## dinobogan

> Donne moi un bout de code en binaire je vais te dcrire la mthode. 
> Si non ca fait longtemps que j'ai pas programmer et je connais que le C.


Tu es seul contre tous. Le camp adverse possde des arguments en btons et des allis de poids (entre autre avec le mathmaticien Claude Shannon de leur ct).
Tu sais coder en C ? Alors prsente nous un programme en C qui compresse et dcompresse des donnes avec ta technique.
Rien que d'laborer ce programme, tu comprendras facilement ce qu'on tente de d'expliquer depuis trop longtemps maintenant.
Tu ne parles ni n'crit correctement le franais ? Pas de problme, ici, nous parlons tous couramment un langage informatique commun qui s'appelle l'algorithmie. Sinon, tu trouveras du monde pour parler en C, en Java, en C#, en n'importe quoi d'autre qu'en franais.
Prsente-nous ton programme crit en C (ou tout autre langage informatique de ton choix) et par piti, cesse tes explications incomprhensibles sans rien de concret.
Merci et bon courage  :;):

----------


## Flodelarab

*Question:* Combien y a-t-il de fichiers possibles de n bits ?
*Rponse:* 2n
*Exemples:* 
Il y a 21=2 fichiers de taille 1: 0 et 1
Il y a 23=8 fichiers de taille 3: 000, 001, 010, 011, 100, 101, 110, 111
etc...

*Question:* Combien y a-t-il de fichiers possibles de moins de n bits ?
*Rponse:* 2n-1
*Dmonstration:* 
Il faut considrer les fichiers de taille n-1, n-2, n-3 .... 3, 2, 1, et mme le fichier de taille 0 (vois comme je suis magnanime)
On a donc une quantit Q telle que:
Q= 2n-1+ 2n-2+ 2n-3+...+23+ 22+ 21+ 20
Q= somme des termes d'une suite gomtrique de raison 2 et de premier terme 1 jusqu'au rang n-1
Q= (premier terme - terme qu'on crirait aprs si on continuait la suite) / (1 - raison)
Q= (1 - 2n ) / (1 - 2)
Q=  2n-1

*Conclusion:* Il n'y a pas assez de plus petits fichiers pour pouvoir compresser un fichier quelconque. On exploite toujours une faille du fichier comme la redondance, la rptition, le dsquilibre, etc.
Non seulement, la compression absolue n'existe pas, mais en plus, sur la moiti des fichiers tu ne gagnes qu'un bit, sur le quart 2 bits ...etc c'est  dire 3 fois rien.
Tu auras beau te torturer la tte, comme tout bon mathmaticien, ton ide ne marchera jamais.

Et on n'a pas encore parler de mthode de compression...

----------


## fanmanga

> A=0010 01011 0100 0000 0001 0001 0010 0011 0011 0011 0010 0111 1111 1110....0011 0010=A1 0010 0111 1111 1110....0011 0010
> 
> Pourquoi a-t-on un paquet de 5 bits parmi des paquets qui font tous 4 bits ?  
> Et  en quoi les parties de droites et de gauche sont gales ?


Dsole c'est un paquet de 4 bit.
J'ai pas compris ta questin le code A est alletoire c'est juste un exemple.
A1=0010 0101 0100 0000 0001 0001 0010 0011 0011 0011qui es 5 octet sera reprsent par un B de 4 octet.

----------


## jlliagre

Prsente-nous ton programme crit en C (ou tout autre langage informatique de ton choix) et par piti, cesse tes explications incomprhensibles sans rien de concret.

----------


## fanmanga

Je vais prsenter l'algorithme est vous me direz si c'est correct ou pas.
Et comment le traduire en C
Soit un fichier binaire A
1 etape.
Lire les 5 octet de A.
Et remplacer par la partie entier de B 
En boucle jusqu' trouver B'n
B'n est dans 4 octet.
2 etape
Dcompresser le B'n pour trouver le A .

Il y 2 manire de faire soit par une mthode mathmatique pour trouver le A
Soit je calcule tout les possibilits pour trouver le B'n et je m'arrte quand je trouve mon B'n donc j'aurais les valeurs de An
Les 5 octet de An retrouver je prend An =0010 0101 0100 0000 0001 0001 0010 0011 0011 0011=Bn-1 0011 0011 je me dplace de 2 octet pour trouver notre B'n-1

Voici vous pouvez le traduire en C .
Ou m'expliquer comme faire etape 1 et 2 en C.
Pour etablire un tel programe voici se que j'ai besoin:
Une fonction qui lit un fichier 1/2 octet par un demi octet.
une fonction qui remplace A1 par B dans notre code.
d'une fonction qui retourne les 5 octet de A depuis la partie entier de B
Suffit de faire tout les possibilits possible et de comparer notre B rel avec son partie entiere enregistrer dans fichier.
Si vous me donner comme faire ses fonction je peux vous ecrire se program en C.

----------


## jlliagre

Personne ne va (perdre son temps ) crire ce programme. 

Si tu n'es pas capable d'crire un programme qui soutient ton raisonnement, le mieux est de laisser tomber.

----------


## tbc92

Pour crire un programme, il faut avoir un algorithme.
Et ton algorithme ne ressemble  rien.

Soit un fichier binaire A                         --> ok
Lire les 5 premiers octets de A.              --> ok
Remplacer par la partie entire de B       --> ????         C'est quoi ce B ?  C'est la division de A par le nombre magique  X du dbut ?
En boucle jusqu' trouver B'n                  --> et B' serait la diffrence A - B *X

Et  partir d'un nombre sur 5 octets, tu aurais 2 nombres sur chacun 2 octets , c'est a ?

----------


## fanmanga

Le B'1 est obtenu par B1 un chiffre qui es calculer a partir de A1= 8 4 3 0 2 6 3 15 1 0 
soit B1=(8*16^9+4*16^8+ 3*16^7+ 0*16^6 +2*16^5+6*16^4+3*16^3 +15*16^2+ 1*16^1 +0*16^0)/(8*2^9+4*2^8+ 3*2^7+ 0*2^6 +2*2^5+6*2^4+3*2^3 +15*2^2+ 1*2^1 +0*2^0)=98737999.xx..x ou x un nombre entier.
Dans ce cas B1' c'est 98737999 ou 8 chiffre je  code chaque chiffre dans 1/2 octet donc B'1 est crite dans 4 octet. 
Puis je le remplace le A1 de 5 octet par le B'1 de 4 octet.

Si je veux avoir le A1 suffit de prendre le formule de B1 faire toute les possibilits et quand la partie entier de B1 = B'1 on va tomber sur les octets de A1
Maitenant si j'ai A=A1 0011 0011 0011 0000...0011 1111
Je remplace le A1 par le B1' donc notre code j'obtien un nouveau code B1' 0011 0011 0011 0000...0011 1111 (-2 octet)
Pour obtenir un nouveau A2 =B'1 0011 0011
Ce A2 je le transforme encore en B'2 puisque A2 est de 5 octet.
Ainsi de suite jusque trouver un code quivalant valant B'n
Maitenant j'ai mon B'n dans 4 octet qui es quivalant a A.
Le B'n sera dcompresser j'obtiens le An
Si j'ai An j'aurais 5 octet exemple An=0000 0011 1111 0000 1111 1111 0000 0011 0010 0011
=B'n-1 0010 0011
Je decompresse a nouveau le B'n-1 ca donne An-1 =B'n-2 + les deux dernier 1/2 octet
je continue comme ca jusqu'a retrouver le A
.
Est ce c'est claire ou ta pas compris?

----------


## tbc92

Ok, 
Donc si tu as les 10 demi-octets suivants dans ton fichier de dpart : 8 4 3 0 2 6 3 15 1 0 , tu vas faire ton calcul, a donne 98737999, tu codes chaque chiffre sur un demi-octet, et le rsultat tient sur 4 octets.
Ok. ... On pourrait dj faire une premire remarque, mais on ne va pas chipoter.

Prenons un autre exemple. Dans ton fichier de dpart, tu as 15 4 3 0 2 6 3 15 1 0  au lieu de 8 4 3 0 2 6 3 15 1 0. Fais tes calculs, et tu verras que tu tombes sur un premier problme : tu as besoin de 9 chiffres au lieu de 8 ... Ca, ce n'est pas trop grave, a peut se contourner.

Mais prenons encore un autre exemple.
Si dans le fichier d'entre, tu as les 5 octets :     0 7 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 ... tu fais ton calcul, et tu obtiens 16777216
Et si tu as les 5 octets suivants :                       0 5 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 , tu fais ton calcul, et tu obtiens ???  le mme nombre  16777216 !

Et comment tu fais  partir de ce 16777216 pour reconstituer la bonne valeur d'origine ? 

C'est quand mme dsolant.
On te dit que ton systme ne tient pas la route. Tu insistes contre tout le monde.... et tu n'as pas fait ce genre de contrles BASIQUES ?

----------


## Obsidian

Bonjour,




> *Peut on reprsenter un grand chiffre entier avec 8 ou 9 chiffre?
> 
> Voici un exemple :
> *si je procde ainsi soit A un bout de code crit sur A=[10 11 1 9 14 5 9 15 14 10] sur 5 octet.
> 
> Z = 10⋅ 2⁹ + 11⋅ 2⁸ + 1⋅ 2⁷ + 9⋅ 2⁶ + 14⋅ 2⁵ + 5⋅ 2⁴ + 9⋅ 2 + 15⋅ 2 + 14⋅ 2 + 10⋅ 2⁰
> E = 10⋅16⁹ + 11⋅16⁸ + 1⋅16⁷ + 9⋅16⁶ + 14⋅16⁵ + 5⋅16⁴ + 9⋅16 + 15⋅16 + 14⋅16 + 10⋅16⁰ qui es a un format unique si on a E en peut dduire A.


L'erreur dans ton raisonnement vient du fait qu' la base, ce qui est valable pour E ne l'est pas pour Z. Avec des puissances de 16, tu laisses suffisamment de place  chaque terme de ton polynme pour utiliser des coefficients s'tendant de 0  15. Avec des puissances de 2, tout coefficient plus grand que 1 va aller  craser  ses voisins de rang suprieur. Transpos  l'arithmtique, cela va avoir pour principale consquence d'engendrer *plusieurs polynmes diffrents* pour un mme nombre, et ce mme si on respecte la limite maximum des coefficients (ici 16). Exemple :

  3⋅2 +  7⋅2 +  5⋅2 +  1⋅2⁰ (soit [3  7  5  1])
= 6⋅2 +  1⋅2 +  4⋅2 +  3⋅2⁰ (soit [6  1  4  3])
= 7⋅2 +  1⋅2 +  1⋅2 +  1⋅2⁰ (soit [7  1  1  1])
= 1⋅2 + 13⋅2 +  1⋅2 +  1⋅2⁰ (soit [1 13  1  1])Tous les polynmes ci-dessus valent  63 , soit  111111  en binaire. Donc, mme si tu fais tes oprations et que tu retrouves bien le mme motif, tu ne sauras jamais  laquelle de ces combinaisons il correspond.

Le fin mot de l'histoire, donc, c'est que tu as perdu de l'information avant mme de commencer ton calcul.

----------


## fanmanga

Et si f(S-y*Z) avec S s'crit S=a*17^9+b*17^8...+k*17^0 ou si non prendre S comme une constance si sa donne des rsultat unique plus petite?

----------


## Obsidian

Ce sera rigoureusement la mme chose. En passant de 16  17, tu laisses plus de places pour tes coefficients mais tu en gnres toujours autant. Si, en plus, tu passes d'un intervalle [0;15]  [0;16], tu vas gnrer *encore plus de polynmes*  faire rentrer dans un ensemble de taille fixe. Tu vas donc obtenir *encore plus* de collisions.

 mon tour de te poser deux questions :

Soit une variable de type unsigned int sur 32 bits, et une autre variable de type float.
Quelles sont les valeurs minimum et maximum que l'on puisse reprsenter avec chacune de ces deux variables ?Combien de nombres diffrents peut-on reprsenter en tout avec chacune de ses deux variables ? Pourquoi ?

Si tu rponds correctement  ces deux questions, tu auras la solution au problme qui t'occupe depuis le dbut de ce fil.

----------


## fanmanga

Pour ton exemple ca marche pas toujours.
Je donne exemple soit a=12^1234567890
Se nombre a deux faon d'tre coder l'un est volumique et l'autre non.

Et si je construit mon f (Z) =f1 ou f2 ....fn
fn sera valable pour des tels possibilits qui donne un rsultat unique.
Je vais balay tout les possibilits avec mon f (Z).
En vois clairement avec mes exemple que en changeant le f (Z) il y a des rsultats ou il tat pas unique il deviens unique.
Si j'ai f1 est valable pour des tels possibilit et pas valable pour autre possibilit. 
Je prend ses possibilit qui sont pas valable est je construit un f2 qui es valable qui va donner aussi des possibilits pas valable mais les nombres des possibilits diminuer jusqu' trouver fn.

Par exemple si j'ai A=1 5 6 7 8 9 2 4 14 10
Mon f (z)=f1 
Je calcule toutes les possibilits si la possibilit pour avoir  A donne un rsultat unique j'utilise f1 si non en passe a f2 ainsi de suite.
Si je veux dcompresser B  suffit de voir si le B est unique pour f1 si oui c'est bon on a notre A si il est pas en passe a f2 ainsi de suite.
Je pense avec ca ma mthode ca marche car en peux constuire notre f (z)=f1 ...ou fn Pour balayer  toutes les possibilits .
Notre n est fini puisque z l'entre est fini.
Que pensez vous?

----------


## Obsidian

> Pour ton exemple ca marche pas toujours.
> Je donne exemple soit a=12^1234567890
> Se nombre a deux faon d'tre coder l'un est volumique et l'autre non.


a ne change au rien au fait qu'au final, tu cherches un diviseur qui va te ramener ton polynme de puissance arbitraire  un autre polynme  puissances de 2 qui, lui, souffrira de collisions comme expliqu en #28. Et ces collisions ne sont pas dues  la division des deux polynmes, mais au fait que tu utilises d'emble des coefficients trop grands pour lui. Tu es bien d'accord que :

2⋅2 + 3⋅2⁰ = 3⋅2 + 1⋅2⁰

 et donc que :

[ 2 3 ] = [ 3 1 ]

Si ds le dpart, tu ne peux pas faire le distingo entre les deux, comment vas-tu tre capable de savoir laquelle version est la bonne et, de l, la dcompresser vers le bon polynme, qu'il utilise des puissances de 12, de 16 ou de 17 ?




> Je calcule toutes les possibilits si la possibilit pour avoir  A donne un rsultat unique j'utilise f1 si non en passe a f2 ainsi de suite.
> Si je veux dcompresser B  suffit de voir si le B est unique pour f1 si oui c'est bon on a notre A si il est pas en passe a f2 ainsi de suite.
> Je pense avec ca ma mthode ca marche car en peux constuire notre f (z)=f1 ...ou fn Pour balayer  toutes les possibilits .
> Notre n est fini puisque z l'entre est fini.
> Que pensez vous?


Autrement dit, tu nous expliques que si l'un des algorithmes n'est pas adapt aux donnes de dpart car celles-ci tombent dans un cas qui engendre des collisions, il suffit de passer   l'algorithme suivant , et ainsi de suite jusqu' rencontrer le bon, le tout en conservant une cl Z qui, elle, reste de taille fixe.

a aurait pu tre une bonne ide, mais cela t'oblige donc  fournir  _la cl Z + le numro de l'algorithme  utiliser_ . Comme la cl Z est dj de taille fixe, ajouter le numro de l'algorithme  utiliser va donc allonger la taille des donnes compresses. Et ce n'est pas anodin car tu vas commencer avec f₁, f₂, f₃, f₄ et trs vite tu vas te retrouver avec f₁₀, f₃₀, f₁₀₀, puis avec f₄₅₉₃₆, puis f₅₇₉₁₃₆₇₉₆₄₅₆₇₁₂₃₀₂₁₇₅₆₈.

Note bien que tu es *oblig* de passer ce numro en plus de la cl car il t'est impossible d'adopter la mme stratgie qu'en entre, pour la bonne raison qu'il t'est impossible de savoir si les donnes que tu as dcompresses sont bien les bonnes ou si elles sont le fruit d'une collision due au choix du mauvais algorithme. Il te faudrait les donnes de dpart pour pouvoir les comparer.

Outre le fait qu'il te faudra plusieurs millions de fois l'ge de l'univers pour passer tous les cas en revue, tu vas de toutes faons te retrouver avec une fonction _fn_ o _n_ va crotre avec le volume des donnes  traiter, comme expliqu au paragraphe prcdent. Tu vas donc au final te retrouver avec une quantit d'informations _moins large_ que celles des donnes initiales mais _quand mme croissante_, ce qui est la dfinition exacte de la compression.

 noter galement que si tu arrives  prouver qu'une fonction *fn* permet de reprsenter *xn* combinaisons, cela veut dire que  *n = logx(combinaisons)* . Et si tu admets que  k = ln(combinaison) / ln(x) , alors tu peux rcrire la mme formule sous la forme  *n = k⋅ln(combinaisons)* , ce qui est gnralement la faon dont on dfinit l'entropie. Va lire ceci : http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Entropie_de_Shannon et plus gnralement ceci : http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Entropi...modynamique%29


Si tu te restreins volontairement  une taille fixe, alors tu vas forcment obtenir des collisions car ta fonction n'est pas _bijective_ mais _surjective_. Et a, c'est en fait exactement le principe des *fonctions de hachage*. Ce n'est pas idiot non plus car pour une information de longueur arbitraire donne, il va toujours correspondre une  somme  de taille invariable, dterministe, et en principe facile  calculer. Cette somme est appele  _digest_  ou  rsum  car elle est effectivement reprsentative des donnes de dpart, mais cela ne marche que dans un sens : cela ne permet pas de remonter aux donnes d'origine. C'est ce que font MD5, SHA et consors, mais aussi et surtout les CRC qui sont utiliss  des fins similaires mais lgrement diffrentes.

Lis ceci :

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fonction_de_hachage
http://www.repairfaq.org/filipg/LINK/F_crc_v3.html

Je pense que le second lien va te passionner mais garde  l'esprit que cela ne concerne JAMAIS la compression.

----------


## fanmanga

Mais la tu parle du cas gnral ou l'entr Z(A1) est infini la nous somme dans un cas particulier l'entr est fini le nombre de possibilit de A1 est fini.
Quand ta calculer le premier f1 combien de rsultat tait bon je pense que ca dpasse la moiti donc ta balayer la moiti des probabilit juste avec un seul f1 en vas vite tomber sur notre fn
par exemple j'ai trouver f1 et f2 et f3
En peut distinguer notre code car je force une direction a mon program je commence tout le temps par mon f1 si mon B n'est pas unique sur f1 je passe a f2 si il pas il est forcement unique a f3 .
j'ai pas besoin d'enregistrer un Z le B=fn me suffit qui es 4 octet pour savoir dans calcule de f (Z) si il est unique ou pas.
il suffit de trouver f1 et f2 ...fn ou n est petite est forcer une direction a la lecture d'algorithme(f1 f2 f3) pas besoin d'un z.
Bah la le f(Z) c'est une fonction de hachage qui transforme A1 en  B1 ou en  peut retrouver notre A1 car  notre  Z a une criture unique.

----------


## Obsidian

> Mais la tu parle du cas gnral ou l'entr Z(A1) est infini la nous somme dans un cas particulier l'entr est fini le nombre de possibilit de A1 est fini.


Et c'tait bien ton postulat de dpart :  _Est ce que avec cette mthode je peux reprsenter un nombre infini donc un code infini avec seulement 9 ou 8 chiffres ou voir moin?_  ;L'entre n'est jamais infinie mais arbitrairement grande. Et le problme est le mme : la taille de la sortie va toujours crotre si la taille de l'entre crot. Elle crotra moins vite certes, il se peut mme que sa courbe soit logarithmique, ce qui la rendra plus efficace sur de grandes quantits de donnes, mais elle ne pourra jamais rester *constante* ;Par cette phrase, tu es en train de nous dire que ton rsultat est de taille constante,  condition que les donnes d'entre soient elles aussi de taille constante et qu'elles fassent partie d'un ensemble connu  l'avance.  ce stade, c'est facile, mais a n'a rien de commun avec ce sur quoi tu es parti au dpart.




> En peut distinguer notre code car je force une direction a mon program je commence tout le temps par mon f1 si mon B n'est pas unique sur f1 je passe a f2 si il pas il est forcement unique a f3 .


Ce qui est valable uniquement en compression. Tu ne peux pas savoir  la dcompression si les donnes obtenues sont valides ou pas.




> j'ai pas besoin d'enregistrer un Z le B=fn me suffit qui es 4 octet pour savoir dans calcule de f (Z) si il est unique ou pas.


En effet, tu n'as plus besoin de Z. Il te reste le B=fn qui, lui, ne *peux pas* tenir ternellement sur quatre octets. Quatre octets ne te permettront que de coder les fonctions f₀  f₄₂₉₄₉₆₇₂₉₅. Ds que tu vas passer  f₄₂₉₄₉₆₇₂₉₆, tu auras besoin de cinq octets au minimum, et ce nombre ne va cesser d'augmenter.




> il suffit de trouver f1 et f2 ...fn ou n est petite est forcer une direction a la lecture d'algorithme(f1 f2 f3) pas besoin d'un z.


Une direction ne suffit pas. En dcompressant, tu ne sauras jamais s'il faut s'arrter ou s'il faut continuer.


L'ennui,  ce stade, c'est que tu essaies d'aborder le problme sous tous les angles, mais tu omets * chaque fois* un paramtre. Du coup, tu tournes en rond, tu perds ton temps et fait perdre celui des gens qui essaient de t'aider. Tu as suffisamment dbattu du sujet et tu as obtenu les rponses aux questions que tu te poses.  prsent, si tu veux aller plus loin, tu dois prendre le temps d'apprendre un langage de programmation. Choisis celui qui te plat, le C, le Python ou autre. Ceci te donnera un bagage qui te servira pendant de nombreuses annes. Lorsque tu matriseras suffisamment ce langage, essaie d'implmenter l'algorithme que tu nous proposes et reviens vers ce fil lorsque tu auras atteint une page qui prsente rellement les rsultats que tu cherches.

----------


## tbc92

fanmanga, 

Habituellement, dans un cours, c'est l'lve qui coute le prof, et pas l'inverse. Ok, tu es d'accord avec cela, ou pas ?
Et toi, tu es l'lve, et pas le prof. on est d'accord avec a ou non ?

Obsidian t'a pos 2 questions :



> _ mon tour de te poser deux questions :
> 
> Soit une variable de type unsigned int sur 32 bits, et une autre variable de type float.
> Quelles sont les valeurs minimum et maximum que l'on puisse reprsenter avec chacune de ces deux variables ?
> Combien de nombres diffrents peut-on reprsenter en tout avec chacune de ses deux variables ? Pourquoi ?
> 
> 
> Si tu rponds correctement  ces deux questions, tu auras la solution au problme qui t'occupe depuis le dbut de ce fil._


Soit tu rflchis   ces 2 questions, et tu vas apprendre 2 ou 3 trucs... 
Soit tu n'as pas envie d'apprendre, et dans ce cas l, c'est inutile de demander de l'aide.

----------


## fanmanga

Oui je vois pourquoi ca marche pas car je peux pas reprsenter un nombre de 10 chiffre par un nombre de 8 car je perdre de l'information donc autres possibilit sans plus reprsentable merci pour vos rponse d que je trouve une mthode qui marche je veux ferais savoir car je suis certain qu s'existe car l'univers(code) a t compress dans un point au bigbang donc une tel mthode qui compresse un code dans un point existe.

----------


## jlliagre

> car l'univers(code) a t compress dans un point au bigbang donc une tel mthode qui compresse un code dans un point existe.


Tu confonds le big bang et les trous noir, mais effectivement, ces derniers sont plutt puissants en terme de compression. La dcompression sans perte d'information de la matire prsente dans un trou noir n'est cependant pas tout  fait au point, un peu comme ton algorithme d'ailleurs...

----------


## Flodelarab

Il n'est pire sourd que celui qui ne veut pas entendre.

S'il avait tent de rpondre  nos questions, il aurait gagn du temps.
Heureusement, son attitude "parle  mon ..., ma tte est malade" a permis de conserver un rythme de progression trs lent.

Quand aux trous noirs, rien n'indique qu'ils ne soit pas relis  des trous blancs qui rayonnent l'nergie absorbe par les trous noirs.

Enfin, le big bang n'a pas de rapport car le vide tait dj l. C'est comme de rpartir les units du nombre FF FF FF FF sur 1 kilo-octet obtenant 00 01 00 01 11 00 00 11 01 01 ... etc. L'nergie est concentre mais l'espace dans lequel il se trouve n'est pas compress.

----------


## fanmanga

j'ai trouv autre solution je vais l'expos bientt.
Au lieu d'exploiter la rptition dans un code je vais exploiter la non rptition qui existe dans n'importe quel code.

----------


## BufferBob

ce stade je serais toi je ferais directement breveter le principe, c'est de l'or en barre que tu dtiens l, en continuant d'exposer tes ides tu prends le risque qu'on les comprenne et qu'on te les pique

----------


## wiwaxia

> fanmanga, 
> Habituellement, dans un cours, c'est l'lve qui coute le prof, et pas l'inverse. Ok, tu es d'accord avec cela, ou pas ?
> Et toi, tu es l'lve, et pas le prof. on est d'accord avec a ou non ?


Trs juste, mais malheureusement ...



> Il n'est pire sourd que celui qui ne veut pas entendre ...


et l'on pourrait ajouter: et quand de surcrot il ne saisit pas le premier mot de toute rfutation.

A tous les intervenants, dont l'quanimit confine  l'hrosme, je conseille la lecture de ce livre d'histoire:

*Marie Jacob, La quadrature du cercle. Un problme  la mesure des Lumires, Paris, Fayard, 2006,571 p., ISBN 2213628602.
*
afin qu'ils soient prservs de tout burn-out, ou qu'ils ne sombrent pas dans le trou noir de la dpression.  ::D:

----------


## tbc92

Je devais aller au cinma ce soir. J'ai annul, pour tre sr de pouvoir tre l au moment du scoop.  Et puis, ce sera srement plus drle que n'importe quel film.

----------


## fanmanga

voici ma solution vous me dirais si sa marche ou ca plante ok?

----------


## tbc92

Dj, la bande-annonce de ton histoire dcrivait bien la suite : 



> C'est une sortie de systeme ou en pointe sur un autre monde rel le monde des rves et cauchemar .
> L'univers et aussi une suite d'information.


D'entre, on voyait bien que ton dlire ne serait pas mieux que le dlire prcdent.
Et effectivement, c'est nul. Pas de scnario, pas d'intrigue, pas d"effets spciaux, pas de dmonstration, pas de raisonnement. Strictement Vide.
Nul de A  Z.

----------


## fanmanga

Mais l'essentiel, c'est que ca marche non?

shannon a fait un travail norme de traiter la rptition
Moi j'ai fait juste le contraire est j'ai trait la non rptition.




> D'entre, on voyait bien que ton dlire ne serait pas mieux que le dlire prcdent.
> Et effectivement, c'est nul. Pas de scnario, pas d'intrigue, pas d"effets spciaux, pas de dmonstration, pas de raisonnement. Strictement Vide.


Bon en faite mes amis toilen en fait ca pour moi je l'ai remercie.
Voici le lien de fichier que tu cherche
https://www.surlatoile.org/discussio...non-repetition

Dite  moi juste est ce que ca marche ou pas si ca marche pas je vais chercher autre mthode je me suis autoprogramer a trouver une solution.

https://up.sur-la-toile.com/i1h7l

----------


## fanmanga

Voici un autre lien se que je veux faire .

----------


## fanmanga

> noter galement que si tu arrives  prouver qu'une fonction *fn* permet de reprsenter *xn* combinaisons, cela veut dire que  *n = logx(combinaisons)* . Et si tu admets que  k = ln(combinaison) / ln(x) , alors tu peux rcrire la mme formule sous la forme  *n = k⋅ln(combinaisons)* , ce qui est gnralement la faon dont on dfinit l'entropie. Va lire ceci : http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Entropie_de_Shannon et plus gnralement ceci : http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Entropi...modynamique%29


Je viens de savoir que l'entropie de Shannon c'est une assertion bas sur une thorie mathmatique est ce que c'est vrais ?
Donc cette assertion il est pas tout le temps vrais.
Cette mme proposition peut d'ailleurs tre fausse au sein d'une autre thorie
https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Assertion

----------


## dourouc05

> Je viens de savoir que l'entropie de Shannon c'est une assertion bas sur une thorie mathmatique est ce que c'est vrais ?


Faux, c'est un thorme. La preuve est mme sur Wikipedia : https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shanno...coding_theorem. Le principe d'un thorme, c'est que la conclusion est toujours valide quand les hypothses sont vrifies. Sinon, c'est que la preuve est fausse. Depuis 1948, il est plus que raisonnable d'estimer que, si c'tait faux, des gens l'auraient trouv. 

Le problme pour toi, c'est que les hypothses sont trs peu restrictives. C'est mme pour a que les travaux de Shannon sont trs importants.

----------


## fanmanga

Et comment tu explique que avec mon logaritheme le jeux des boutons en peux dpasser la limite de l'entropie.donc soit en conclue que shannon traitre que la rptition est que ca thorie valide juste pour le cas des rptition multiple soit que c'est une aseration et pas un theorime car il traite pas les cas non rptitive comme mon algrotheme proposer.

----------


## dourouc05

En tentant de dchiffrer quelque chose dans un de tes fichiers Excel (http://www.developpez.net/forums/d15...e/#post8553065), je vois ceci (A70:B71) : 




> l'essentiel et de faire un decoupage en chiffre diffrent exemple


Tu pars donc d'une srie de bits (B70), puis tu as une autre srie de bits dcoupe (B71). Comment effectues-tu ce dcoupage ? Fait-il partie des donnes compresses  transmettre ? Comment encodes-tu ce dcoupage de nombres ? Je ne vois pas les explications  ce sujet. 

Tu tentes de formaliser, mais il me semble qu'il te reste du chemin  parcourir avant de convaincre qui que ce soit que Shannon avait tort. Tu parles de "donnes d'entre" (A18), mais quelles sont-elles dans ton exemple ? Quelle est la diffrence avec les donnes  compresser ?  quoi correspond la deuxime colonne du premier tableau (C5:C14) ? Qu'appelles-tu "jeu" (C17) ? La table de zros et de uns (D5:M14) ? Dans tes rgles (A25:A27), tu parles de se dplacer vers le 1 lequel ?  quoi correspond cette ligne "probabilit" (B14:M14) ? 

En fait, tu convaincras plus de gens en crivant du vrai code (ou une feuille Excel dtaille, qui ne fait appel qu'au message  compresser et  rien d'autre, pas d'autre cellule code en dur), en sparant clairement les entres  compresser des sorties compresses (et vice-versa pour la dcompression), les dtails de calcul, en expliquant l'intuition qui se cache derrire ta mthode.

----------


## tbc92

@Dourouc05
Tu raisonnes comme une personne rationnelle, et comme si le sujet tait rationnel. Et donc tu critiques son travail.
Essaie de t'ouvrir l'esprit, et de t'initier au surralisme. Tu pourras alors apprcier son travail.

----------


## dourouc05

> Essaie de t'ouvrir l'esprit, et de t'initier au surralisme. Tu pourras alors apprcier son travail.


Quand je me libre des contraintes de l'esprit et laisse venir  moi ces ides sans contrle aucun, je dois bien dire que la seule pense qui surgit s'inspire de Magritte : "Ceci n'est pas un algrotheme."

----------


## tbc92

Ceci n'est pas  un algrotheme, mais bel et bien un pargorithme. Pargorithme tant un mot-valise form par la fusion des mots parodie et algorithme.

----------


## fanmanga

> Tu pars donc d'une srie de bits (B70), puis tu as une autre srie de bits dcoupe (B71). Comment effectues-tu ce dcoupage ? Fait-il partie des donnes compresses  transmettre ? Comment encodes-tu ce dcoupage de nombres ? Je ne vois pas les explications  ce sujet. 
> 
> Tu tentes de formaliser, mais il me semble qu'il te reste du chemin  parcourir avant de convaincre qui que ce soit que Shannon avait tort. Tu parles de "donnes d'entre" (A18), mais quelles sont-elles dans ton exemple ? Quelle est la diffrence avec les donnes  compresser ?  quoi correspond la deuxime colonne du premier tableau (C5:C14) ? Qu'appelles-tu "jeu" (C17) ? La table de zros et de uns (D5:M14) ? Dans tes rgles (A25:A27), tu parles de se dplacer vers le 1 lequel ?  quoi correspond cette ligne "probabilit" (B14:M14) ? 
> 
> En fait, tu convaincras plus de gens en crivant du vrai code (ou une feuille Excel dtaille, qui ne fait appel qu'au message  compresser et  rien d'autre, pas d'autre cellule code en dur), en sparant clairement les entres  compresser des sorties compresses (et vice-versa pour la dcompression), les dtails de calcul, en expliquant l'intuition qui se cache derrire ta mthode.


le dcoupage est effectuer d'une manire simple je dcoupe mon code en information(petit) diffrente .
le passage de B70 a B71 fait ca.
puis moi j'ai besoin juste de mes 6 bouton comme donn compress.
si j'ai la valeur final et initial sur mon tableau et nombre de pas en haut et en bas et a gauche et nombre colonne vide je peux faire mon jeux.
et si je fait mon jeux je vais tracer l'information B71 sans le connaitre.
le but de jeux est simple c'est un jeux qui permet de tracer la donn si te dplace avec ses rgles tu verra que tu va tracer exactement ma donn que je veux compress.
de C5:C14 c'est la donn a compress et de D a M un compteur jusqu' la dernier plus grand information diffrente  dcoup.

Est ce que vous avez compris le principe ou tu veux plus de dtails?

----------


## Flodelarab

Moi je veux bien des images, captures d'cran. Car il est hors de question que j'ouvre tes fichiers dont je ne sais pas s'ils contiennent (ou non) des fonctionnalits malveillantes.

----------


## fanmanga

> Moi je veux bien des images, captures d'cran. Car il est hors de question que j'ouvre tes fichiers dont je ne sais pas s'ils contiennent (ou non) des fonctionnalits malveillantes.


Voici ce que je veux faire en image 



La position final et intial et bouton en bas et en haut et deplacment interdit sont la donn compress.

Est ce que vous avez compris ou pas?

----------


## dinobogan

Supposons que nous avons la suite de nombres suivante : 4, 2
Ta technique de compression va transformer a en : 0 0 1 0 1
Le problme est que ta technique a supprim la notion d'ordre. Pour la dcompression, on va obtenir la suite : 2, 4. Et ceci n'a rien  voir avec les donnes initiales.
Comment fais-tu pour retrouver l'ordre des informations en entre ?

----------


## fanmanga

j'ai pas compris ce que tu veux dire mais l'ordre reste puisque je vais ajout mon code dans dernier de tableau et si je veux retrouver mon code sa sera facile car je connais le point initial et final.
et les informations se suit.
pour 4,2,12,10,11,...150 il faut construire mon tableau est mettre cette donn au dernier de tableau puis remplir les donn manquant en haut restant pour former un tableau carr avec 0 rptition.
si je veux retrouver mon code je connais dj l'intervalle de mes octet dispos sur le tableau et les paramtre du jeux.
4,2 serais quivalente a 0 1 3 4 2 dans mon tableau carr 
Est ce que vous avez compris c'est mon tableau carr qui impose l'ordre a l'information et la rgle du jeux sert a tracer l'information non rptitives .

----------


## Flodelarab

Et donc ? Le rsultat compress de 14-4-1-7-9-...-19-10, C'est quoi ?

Pour moi, la mthode est encore trs floue. Mme en se coltinant la relecture de la discussion.

----------


## fanmanga

C'est position intial ou il y 1 en premier colonne et final pour tracer cette donn en tableau car position en haut et bas 
Puis bouton en haut et en bas et bouton position interdit puis bouton position initial de notre donn.
Ma donn est bien dispos dans le tableau c'est facile de le trouver si je connais position final et intial.

----------


## Flodelarab

Tu ne rponds pas  la question. Quelle est la forme compresse ? Le rsultat ?

Puis, dans un second temps, quelle est la mthode ? Car empiler des noms commun sans verbe n'a aucun sens. Tu n'expliques rien.

----------


## fanmanga

Regarde le 1 re exemple:
Avec ma donn du jeux je peux retrouver mes 2 octet.
Mme si la donn de jeux et plus grande que 2 octet c'est ca ma donn compress (resultat) pour des tableau plus grand sa serais plus petite
Cava veux dire quoi forme compress?
La mthode et la suivante puisque tout information je peux le diviser en nombre diffrent je peux lui appliquer se algorithmes dans l'exemple 3 et la donne compress c'est la paramtre du jeux.




> Et donc ? Le rsultat compress de 14-4-1-7-9-...-19-10, C'est quoi ?
> 
> Pour moi, la mthode est encore trs floue. Mme en se coltinant la relecture de la discussion.


Et si a la place des paramtres de jeux je prend la fonction sinusodale ou triangulaire qui dessine notre donn sur ce tableau.

----------


## tatayo

Bonjour,
Puisqu'avec cette mthode on peut compresser "n'importe quoi dans 4 octets", quelle est la valeur dcompresse de 4C:05:FF:2B (4 octets en hexadcimal) ?

Tatayo.

----------


## fanmanga

> Puisqu'avec cette mthode on peut compresser "n'importe quoi dans 4 octets", quelle est la valeur dcompresse de 4C:05:FF:2B (4 octets en hexadcimal) ?


4C 05 FF 2B =4 12 0 5 15 15 2 11
faut le dcouper en chiffre diffrent soit 4C 05 FF 2B =4 12 0 5 15 15 2 11=4 12 0 5 (1111)(1111) 2 11=4 12 0 5 (11111)(111) 2 11=4 12 0 5 (31)(7) 2 11 donn a compress

le code alatoire serais je  1 2 3 6 8 9 10 13 14 15 16 17 18 19 20 21 22 23 24 25 26 27 28 29 30 puis notre donn qui sera dispos au dernier de tableau 4 12 0 5 (31)(7) 2 11
je trace les 1 dans le tableau comme dans l'exemple.
La donn compress serais les paramtres du jeux ou la fonction triangulaire qui relie les 1.
c'est vrais que pour 4 octet de ton exemple en va gagner rien mais pour des giga en va gagner beaucoup.

----------


## tatayo

> 4C 05 FF 2B =4 12 0 5 15 15 2 11


Ha non, 4C05FF2B vaut en dcimal 1275461419, ou si on prend chaque octet sparment 76 05 255 43. Ce n'est pas une chaine, mais bien une valeur 32 bits, soit 4 octets.
Et je ne cherches pas  compresser mon exemple, mais  le dcompresser.
Comme tu indiques que ton algorithme compresse "une mmoire infinie dans 4 octets", je veux voir la corolaire: j'ai une valeur sur 4 octets, quelle tait la valeur d'origine ?

Bref qu'est-ce qui, une fois compress, donne les 4 octets 4C05FF2B.

Tatayo.

----------


## tomlev

(Je pense que cet argument a dj t donn, mais je ressaie... peut-tre qu' force, a va rentrer.)

Supposons qu'on peut compresser n'importe quel nombre de 8 octets sur 4 octets.
8 octets = 64 bits = 2^64 valeurs possibles
4 octets = 32 bits = 2^32 valeurs possibles

Il y a donc _beaucoup_ plus de valeurs possibles sur 8 octets que sur 4. Donc, forcment, il y a plusieurs nombres de 8 octets (appelons-les A et B, mme si en fait il y en a beaucoup plus que 2) qui auront la mme reprsentation sur 4 octets (appelons-la X) (c'est le principe des tiroirs). Donc, tant donn le nombre compress X, comment peux-tu savoir si la valeur non compresse tait A ou B ? Rponse : tu ne peux pas ; cette "compression" a donc perdu de l'information.

Autrement dit, en termes plus mathmatiques, ta fonction de compression n'est pas bijective, car l'lment X de l'ensemble d'arrive a 2 antcdents (A et B)

Pour qu'on puisse parler de compression, il faut aussi pouvoir dcompresser, sinon a ne sert  rien...

----------


## fanmanga

> Ha non, 4C05FF2B vaut en dcimal 1275461419, ou si on prend chaque octet sparment 76 05 255 43. Ce n'est pas une chaine, mais bien une valeur 32 bits, soit 4 octets.
> Et je ne cherches pas  compresser mon exemple, mais  le dcompresser.
> Comme tu indiques que ton algorithme compresse "une mmoire infinie dans 4 octets", je veux voir la corolaire: j'ai une valeur sur 4 octets, quelle tait la valeur d'origine ?
> 
> Bref qu'est-ce qui, une fois compress, donne les 4 octets 4C05FF2B.


Quand je compresse je sais c'est quoi les paramtres du jeux par exemple 4 c'est position intial  C0 c'est  position final ainsi de suite si je fait mon jeux et je trace les 1 dans le tableau non rptitive avec les rgles du jeux ou une fonction triangulaire je peux te donner le code intial.




> Supposons qu'on peut compresser n'importe quel nombre de 8 octets sur 4 octets.
> 8 octets = 64 bits = 2^64 valeurs possibles
> 4 octets = 32 bits = 2^32 valeurs possibles
> 
> Il y a donc _beaucoup_ plus de valeurs possibles sur 8 octets que sur 4. Donc, forcment, il y a plusieurs nombres de 8 octets (appelons-les A et B, mme si en fait il y en a beaucoup plus que 2) qui auront la mme reprsentation sur 4 octets (appelons-la X) (c'est le principe des tiroirs). Donc, tant donn le nombre compress X, comment peux-tu savoir si la valeur non compresse tait A ou B ? Rponse : tu ne peux pas ; cette "compression" a donc perdu de l'information.


Mais la dans mon algorithme il s'agit pas de n'importe quel nombre
C'est un nombre spcial qui se rpte pas avec 8 octet je peux constuire un nombre non rptitive grand exemple je peux coder 10^1000000 dans 8 octet malgrer que sa taille rel depasse 8 octet.
Et puisque nous somme des crateurs non repetive notre code et aussi non repetitve donc je peux lui appliquer cette logarithme.

----------


## tatayo

Si je veux dcompresser un fichier ZIP, je n'ai besoin que de ce fichier ZIP, et d'aucune autre donne.
Tout systme de compression doit permettre une dcompression des donnes, sans rien d'autre qu'un algorithme (qui ne dpend pas des donnes de dpart) et des donnes compresses.



> Quand je compresse je sais c'est quoi les paramtres du jeux par exemple 4 c'est position intial  C0 c'est  position final ainsi de suite si je fait mon jeux et je trace les 1 dans le tableau non rptitive avec les rgles du jeux ou une fonction triangulaire je peux te donner le code intial.


Je ne veux pas COMPRESSER, mais DECOMPRESSER.
Tu nous expliques comment compresser la valeur, je veux l'inverse.
Pire, tu nous expliques que tu as besoin de donnes en plus (les paramtres du jeux).
Si ces paramtres dpendent de la donne d'origine, et que tu en as besoin pour dcompresser mes 4 octets, c'est que la taille compresse des donnes de dpart est de 4 octets + les paramtres du jeux (de quelle taille ?).

Si tu ne sais pas retrouver la valeur initiale, et que tu n'as pas prouve que cette valeur est unique, ce n'est plus une compression, mais au mieux un checksum (comme un hash md5, par exemple).

Tatayo.

----------


## Jacques Beauregard

Aprs lecture de cette passionnante discussion autour d'un "algrothygme", il est temps pour moi d'aller Dcompresser..

----------


## fanmanga

> Je ne veux pas COMPRESSER, mais DECOMPRESSER.
> Tu nous expliques comment compresser la valeur, je veux l'inverse.
> Pire, tu nous expliques que tu as besoin de donnes en plus (les paramtres du jeux).
> Si ces paramtres dpendent de la donne d'origine, et que tu en as besoin pour dcompresser mes 4 octets, c'est que la taille compresse des donnes de dpart est de 4 octets + les paramtres du jeux (de quelle taille ?).
> 
> Si tu ne sais pas retrouver la valeur initiale, et que tu n'as pas prouve que cette valeur est unique, ce n'est plus une compression, mais au mieux un checksum (comme un hash md5, par exemple).


Il suffit de jouer avec les paramtres du jeux pour trouver une solution a force de jouer en va trouver des astuces pour trouver la solution rapidement.

----------


## tatayo

> Il suffit de jouer avec les paramtres du jeux pour trouver une solution a force de jouer en va trouver des astuces pour trouver la solution rapidement.


Donc, tu dois tester toutes les "configurations" possibles des "paramtres du jeux" pour compresser des donnes. Soit.
Mais, j'en dduis que tu as besoin de ces paramtres du jeux pour la dcompression.
Donc, en plus des donnes compresses, tu as besoin de ces paramtres.
Donc, les donnes compresses font plus de 4 octets (puisqu'il faut y ajouter les "paramtres du jeux").

Allez, soyons fous: montres nous un cas concert. Prend le message le plus long de cette discussion, compresse le, et montre nous ce que a donne (en 4 octets bien sr).
Et pour convaincre tout le monde, montre nous comment, en partant de ces 4 octets uniquement, on retrouve le message en question.

Tatayo

----------


## jlliagre

Ce qu'il y a de bien avec cette discussion, c'est qu'on est le premier avril tous les jours ...

----------


## fanmanga

> Donc, tu dois tester toutes les "configurations" possibles des "paramtres du jeux" pour compresser des donnes. Soit.
> Mais, j'en dduis que tu as besoin de ces paramtres du jeux pour la dcompression.
> Donc, en plus des donnes compresses, tu as besoin de ces paramtres.
> Donc, les donnes compresses font plus de 4 octets (puisqu'il faut y ajouter les "paramtres du jeux").


les donns compresser sont les paramtrs du jeux et la en parle de l'ide avant application .

----------


## Waldar

Pour dcompresser les donnes compresses il faut fournir les donnes dcompresses pour retrouver les paramtres de compression qui permettent d'enclencher la dcompression.

Gnial.

----------


## fanmanga

J'ai besoin juste des paramtres du jeux pour dcompresser .
Car avec les paramtres du jeux je peux retrouver mon tableau et jouer pour trouver une solution donc ma donn dcompresser.

----------


## Jacques Beauregard

> J'ai besoin juste des paramtres du jeux pour dcompresser .


Faux !

Voici 15 astuces pour dcompresser :
http://www.aufeminin.com/ma-psycholo...r-s649027.html

----------


## dourouc05

> J'ai besoin juste des paramtres du jeux pour dcompresser .
> Car avec les paramtres du jeux je peux retrouver mon tableau et jouer pour trouver une solution donc ma donn dcompresser.


Donc tes donnes compresses correspondent exactement  ces "paramtres du jeu", puisque tout en dcoule, je pense qu'on est d'accord sur ce point. Est-ce que tu arrives  faire entrer ces paramtres dans quatre octets, comme tu le prtends ? Quel est le nombre de colonnes ncessaire dans ton "jeu" ? Si tu cris n dans les titres des colonnes, puisque tes nombres ont tous l'air infrieurs  ce n, la quantit de mmoire requise dpendra de ce n ( par paramtre du jeu, en supposant que chaque nombre est stock indpendamment avec aussi peu de bits que possible  il est possible de faire mieux en les considrant tous d'un coup, mais l n'est pas la question). 

Dans tes fichiers Excel, tu as bien un calcul des zros et des uns du tableau avec la colonne de gauche, ce qui reconstitue le tableau. Par contre, quand tu parles de suivre les rgles, tu dis : 




> Il suffit de jouer avec les paramtres du jeux  pour trouver une solution a force de jouer en va trouver des astuces  pour trouver la solution rapidement.


Es-tu sr qu'il n'y a qu'une seule solution  ce "jeu" ? Peux-tu le prouver ? Ne pas avoir trouv d'exemple o un "jeu" a plusieurs solutions n'est pas une preuve suffisante Sans a, tu as compress des donnes, mais sans dcodabilit unique. Autant dire que, en gnral, a n'est pas si utile que a. 

De mme, une autre question sous-jacente : peux-tu crire un algorithme pour trouver la solution  ces "jeux" ? Si tu prfres, une suite d'oprations sans ambigut n'utilisant pas l'intelligence de l'utilisateur pour dchiffrer le "jeu".

----------


## fanmanga

Pour les 4 octet c'tait pour mon premiere discussion le B'
La en parle d'une autre methode de compression ou avec un grand fichier en peux avoir un petit fichier en exploitant une faille humain nous somme une crature non rptitive est notre code aussi n'est pas repetitive.
J'avous que avec 5 paramtres c'est difficile de trouver une solution mais en peux ajouter autre paramtres pour faciliter le jeux et trouver la solution rapidement. 
Si non a la place du paramtre du jeux je prend une fonction (triangulaire )qui relie les 1 et sa sera ca ma donn compress ou en tracant la fonction dans mon tableau je peux tracer ma donn .

----------


## Flodelarab

> exploitant une faille humain


 Oh oui! J'en vois une grosse.
Le problme se situe entre la chaise et le clavier, comme on dit.




> notre code aussi n'est pas repetitive.


 Ahhhh mais il s'agit d'un algorithme quantique ! Il fallait le dire. 
Le fichier a une certaine probabilit d'tre dcompress. 

 ::lol::

----------


## fanmanga

Plus notre fichier est grand plus en peux le diviser en lement non repetitive petit plus en peux  le compress.

----------


## dinobogan

J'aimerai avoir la forme compresse du mot "bonjour" avec ta technique.
Donne moi cette forme compresse s'il te plait.

----------


## tbc92

Je crois que Fanmanga utilise la technique des chaines de Markov pour gnrer ses messages.
Et plus prcisment des chaines de Markov d'ordre 0.

----------


## fanmanga

C'est quoi cette technique ?




> J'aimerai avoir la forme compresse du mot "bonjour" avec ta technique.
> Donne moi cette forme compresse s'il te plait.


C'est quoi son nombre en chiffre si b=1 et o=2 et j=3 et ou=4 et r=5 mon algorithmes va te donner vite fait la forme compresser.

----------


## emixam16

> Ahhhh mais il s'agit d'un algorithme quantique ! Il fallait le dire.





> J'ai besoin juste des paramtres du jeux pour dcompresser .


Est-ce qu'un chat te conviendrait comme paramtre?

----------


## fanmanga

Les chat sont des beaux amis de l'Homme.

----------


## Flodelarab

> Les chat sont des beaux amis de l'Homme.


Les chats touillent.
Les chats maillent.
Les chats luttent.
Les chats loupent.
Les chats virent.
Les chats ruent.
Les chats langent.
Les chats rient, varient.
Les chats rognent.
Les chats plent.

*Mais les chats ne compressent pas !*

----------


## fanmanga

T'tait dans un esprit de chat pour dire ca au chat.

----------


## jlliagre

Celui auquel faisait allusion emixam16 a quelques atouts...

 :;):

----------


## fanmanga

Bon voila le principe est simple puisque notre code informatique est deja non repetitive et si j'ai un grand code ou il est divis en nombre diffrent petit.
En peux trouver la relation entre tout ses nombres diffrent et sa sera une fonction continue qui moin volument que tracer tout les nombres diffrent de notre code.

----------


## dinobogan

> C'est quoi son nombre en chiffre si b=1 et o=2 et j=3 et ou=4 et r=5 mon algorithmes va te donner vite fait la forme compresser.


Je te demande de compresser un fichier contenant les lettre : "bonjour le monde"
b=2
o=15
n=14
j=10
u=21
r=18
espace (le caractre espace)=27
l=12
e=5
m=13
d=4


EDIT : ajout du code du "j" suite  la bonne remarque de Flodelarab  :;):

----------


## Flodelarab

[MODE AVOCAT_DU_DIABLE ON]
[MODE MAUVAISE_FOI ON]
Il va te dire qu'il ne peut pas car il n'a pas le code du "j".Il va te dire qu'il ne peut pas car les caractres se rptent alors que, lui, il compressent des non-rptitions.
[MODE MAUVAISE_FOI OFF]
[MODE AVOCAT_DU_DIABLE OFF]

----------


## fanmanga

Oui le o se rpte 3 fois.
Mais si j'ecris bonjour le monde en binaire.
La je peux le diviser en nombre binaire diffrent si c'est possible et choisir une fonction qui passe par les 1 dans mon tableau suivant ses nombres diffrent. 
Ma fonction qui fait le lien entre ses nombres diffrent serais je ma donn compress.

----------


## Jipt

Et pourquoi ne l'cris-tu pas, au lieu de dire que tu peux l'crire ? On attend, l, on attend...

----------


## wax78

Attends, il est pas synchro avec son X ...  ::aie::

----------


## tatayo

> Et pourquoi ne l'cris-tu pas, au lieu de dire que tu peux l'crire ? On attend, l, on attend...


"Vous pouvez le dire ?"
Ca me rappelle vaguement quelquechose...

Tatayo.

----------


## ixpe

> Je te demande de compresser un fichier contenant les lettres : "bonjour le monde"


LA bonne question.
J'attends avec une certaine impatience la rponse  ::aie:: 
Est ce utile d'aller plus loin sans la rponse  cette question?

----------


## jlliagre

Tout fichier de longueur non infinie peut tre compress en un seul bit (0 ou 1) si l'on peut choisir l'algorithme  utiliser pour chaque fichier et le lier  chaque fichier compress.

Le problme qui subsiste avec cette approche qui semble tre celle de fanmanga est le manque de compressibilit des algorithmes ...

----------


## fanmanga

voici ce que je veux faire.

----------


## GPPro

Ah mais il est srieux en plus  :8O:

----------


## Jipt

> Ah mais il est srieux en plus


Parce que t'as compris quelque chose, toi ?  ::ptdr::   ::ptdr::   ::ptdr:: 

C'est hallucinant son histoire ! Moi perso je comprends keud de keud, par exemple pourquoi il passe de la zone jaune  la zone verte, dans son tableau ? Selon quels critres ?

Et il russit  bricoler avec "bonjour tout monde" sans le code du "j", si vous regardez bien, et avec des codes rajouts dont on ne sait pas d'o ils sortent...

Et surtout, surtout, il devait nous sortir une donne compresse et celle-l, on l'attend toujours...

EDIT : je sais pourquoi il n'y a pas le code du "j" ! : abcdefghij a fait 10 ! OMG !  ::mouarf::

----------


## fanmanga

Mon code en vert c'est juste la suite des chiffres diffrent pour former un matrix carr.
et la donn compress c'est la fonction qui relie les 1 sur mon tableau.

----------


## Drizzt [Drone38]

> voici ce que je veux faire.


Alors si on oublie le fait que tu as totalement supprim une partie du message initial (en supprimant toutes les lettres en doubles, c'est sur que la compression est assez efficace. Bon par contre pour retrouver le message initial a va tre plus difficile...) je ne vois pas l'intert de ce que tu prsentes.

Dj en quoi la premire partie du tableau est alatoire ? Il s'agit  priori simplement de mettre des 1 (on retrouve la synchro avec le 1 >> synchro du 10...)  chaque case correspondant  un indice n'existant pas dans le message initial.

Ensuite, si le message compress est la fonction qui relie les 1, je vois pas en quoi a compresse quoi que ce soit. Dcrire une telle fonction sera probablement beaucoup plus long que le message initial.

Donc :
- Peux-tu refaire ton exemple en mettant toutes les lettres du message initial
- Peux-tu donner le rsultat final,  savoir cette fameuse fonction.
- Peux-tu expliquer comment revenir au message initial avec cette fonction, sans connaitre le tableau.


/me prend des pop-corn et attend la suite.

----------


## GPPro

C'est la nouvelle dfinition de "compression sans perte d'information" : faut avoir le message initial pour pouvoir dcompresser  ::mouarf::

----------


## fanmanga

> Alors si on oublie le fait que tu as totalement supprim une partie du message initial (en supprimant toutes les lettres en doubles, c'est sur que la compression est assez efficace. Bon par contre pour retrouver le message initial a va tre plus difficile...) je ne vois pas l'intert de ce que tu prsentes.
> 
> Dj en quoi la premire partie du tableau est alatoire ? Il s'agit  priori simplement de mettre des 1 (on retrouve la synchro avec le 1 >> synchro du 10...)  chaque case correspondant  un indice n'existant pas dans le message initial.
> 
> Ensuite, si le message compress est la fonction qui relie les 1, je vois pas en quoi a compresse quoi que ce soit. Dcrire une telle fonction sera probablement beaucoup plus long que le message initial.


Pour la donn altoire c'est grace au donn compress en jeune que je peux trouver le code en vert.

C'est clair que avec bonjour le monde je vais rien compress mais si il y a des miillard de chiffre diffrent dans mon code la fonction serais je la moyenne la plus efficace de representer notre donn.
par exemple avec f(x)=x je peux repesenter plusieur valeur et f(x)=x et mon lourd que reprsent toutes les points .

Si j'ai mon fonction qui relie les 1 et je le trace dans mon tableau je peux retourv tout la donn car le code en vert et en jeune sont diviser donc je connais ou commence et ou finissent ma donn en jaune je peux retrouver apres ma donn dans le tableau apres tracage de la fonction.




> C'est la nouvelle dfinition de "compression sans perte d'information" : faut avoir le message initial pour pouvoir dcompresser


faut juste avoir la fonction qui relie les 1 puis commenc le tracage pour avoir notre tableau donc ma donn compress.

----------


## Drizzt [Drone38]

> Pour la donn altoire c'est grace au donn compress en jeune que je peux trouver le code en vert


Donc c'est pas alatoire on est d'accord.




> C'est clair que avec bonjour le monde je vais rien compress mais si il y a des miillard de chiffre diffrent dans mon code la fonction serais je la moyenne la plus efficace de representer notre donn.
> par exemple avec f(x)=x je peux repesenter plusieur valeur et f(x)=x et mon lourd que reprsent toutes les points .


Non.
Sauf cas particulier et/ou gros coup de bol, une fonction qui passe par n points a va te donner un polynme de degr n-1. Donc tout aussi lourd  reprsenter que la donne initiale.

On attend toujours ta fonction pour l'exemple que tu as donn (avec ou sans les lettres manquantes on est plus  a prt). Sais-tu au moins comment la dterminer ou cela relve-t-il du dtail thorique dans ton esprit ?

Autres questions en imaginant que j'ai ma fonction qui me permet de passer d'un 1  l'autre.
- Comment je sais que je suis sur une case jaune ou une case verte (je parle bien au moment de la dcompression, je n'ai donc en ma possession que la fonction pas le tableau vu que ce dernier est construit  partir de la donnes initiale non compresse) ?
- Comment je connais les bornes de ma fonction  utiliser ?

----------


## fanmanga

> Non.
> Sauf cas particulier et/ou gros coup de bol, une fonction qui passe par n points a va te donner un polynme de degr n-1. Donc tout aussi lourd  reprsenter que la donne initiale.


Oui la fonction f(x)=x passe par une infinit de point et f(x)=x je peu le cod juste sur 1 octet.

Si tu vois la fonction dans la tableau sa commence par 2 donc je sais ou sa commence ma fonction et je sais ou commence mon vrais code car la fonction passe par des point prci qui reperesente ma donn.

----------


## dinobogan

Donne la formule de la fonction qui permet de compresser le message "bonjour le monde".

----------


## antonysansh

Pas de proposition comme cela la avec fanmanga



> Donne la formule de la fonction qui permet de compresser le message "bonjour le monde".


Il va juste te rpondre : "Bjr tlm"


Compresser, compresser ....
J'ai trouv le c** mais qui donc l'a press ?

----------


## Drizzt [Drone38]

Allez je tente une dernire fois et aprs je passe le relai  quelqu'un d'autre  ::aie:: 




> Oui la fonction f(x)=x passe par une infinit de point et f(x)=x je peu le cod juste sur 1 octet.


Oui f(x)=x tu peux le coder sur un octet, mais en pratique ta fonction a ne sera pas f(x)=x, sa complexit sera aussi grande que le message initial. Sauf si tu nous dmontres le contraire bien sur. Do notre attente de la fonction pour le message exemple.





> Si tu vois la fonction dans la tableau sa commence par 2 donc je sais ou sa commence ma fonction et je sais ou commence mon vrais code car la fonction passe par des point prci qui reperesente ma donn.


Non, lorsque tu voudras dcompresser le message tu n'auras pas le tableau. Donc tu ne peux pas savoir que a commence par 2.
Si on reprend l'exemple 

Compression
Donnes d'entre : bonjour tout le monde
Algorithme de la mort : tableau
Rsultat : f(x)=...

Dcompression
Donnes d'entre : f(x)=....
Comment je reviens  "bonjour tout le monde" ? Je n'ai pas la valeur de dpart de x  utiliser, ni l'information qui me dit que pour cette valeur de x je suis en jaune ou en vert.

----------


## fanmanga

> Oui f(x)=x tu peux le coder sur un octet, mais en pratique ta fonction a ne sera pas f(x)=x, sa complexit sera aussi grande que le message initial. Sauf si tu nous dmontres le contraire bien sur. Do notre attente de la fonction pour le message exemple.


f(x) serais par exemple a f(x)=c*sin(a*x)+d*sin(b*x)+..(forma lourd)=A sin(B*x)(forma moin lourd)
Meme si j'ai pas de tableau le tableau a la meme forme question dimension donc je peux  tracer ma fonction et en meme temps constuire mon tableau.

----------


## Drizzt [Drone38]

Pas du tout ton tableau, tel que tu l'as montr sur l'exemple dpend du message de dpart (sparation vert/jaune, ordre des lignes, premire et dernire colonne (mme si ici on pourrait utiliser une norme fixe)).
Et je ne parle mme pas de la gestion des doublons vu que l, on ne sait toujours pas comment compresser deux fois la mme lettre.

Bref j'espre vraiment pour toi que c'est une blague. Entre a et la synchro du 10 en tout cas nous on a bien rit. Si toi aussi, alors nous sommes synchro et tout va pour le mieux dans le meilleur des mondes  ::mouarf::

----------


## fanmanga

le nombre des cases dans le tableau est connu depuis ma fonction puisque je peux le calculer depuis ma fonction(hauteur) et puisque je connais le depart de ma fonction je connais aussi ou commence mon code donc les lements en jaune.

----------


## lper

Y en a un qui doit srement bien se marrer derrire son cran... ::whistle2::

----------


## Waldar

> le nombre des cases dans le tableau est connu depuis ma fonction puisque je peux le calculer depuis ma fonction(hauteur) et puisque je connais le depart de ma fonction je connais aussi ou commence mon code donc les lements en jaune.


Vous pouvez vous pouvez vous pouvez, a vous savez l'crire.

Faites !

----------


## fanmanga

La je parle de l'ide si c'est possible ou pas.
Ma fonction contient deja les dimension du tableau hauteur et largeur.

----------


## Flodelarab

Dj, je suis bien content d'avoir enfin compris ce qu'il faisait.

En clair, il passe par les tapes suivantes:
Message non rptitif en jauneCompltion des trous en vert (qui n'ont rien d'alatoire)Recopiage  l'horizontal des valeurs  la verticale.Ecriture de "1" quand valeur_colonne = valeur_ligneDessin d'une ligne brise passant par les "1".
Et il se dit qu'en transmettant la ligne brise plutt que les donnes, a prendra moins de place. 

Bon, ben, l, videmment, a ne fonctionne pas, considrant toutes les raisons senses et scientifiques graines au cours de la discussion.

Mais un tel "fichier" a videmment une faille exploitable. Comment l'exploiter ? Comment crer une bijection des valeurs verticales vers les valeurs horizontales ?

*Arrangement*
On tire alatoirement n valeurs parmi n, en tenant compte de l'ordre et sans rptition: C'est un arrangement.
(vu au lyce)*Combien d'arrangements diffrents au maximum?*

Il y a factorielle de n arrangements possibles.
(vu au lyce)*Quel taille doit prendre le rsultat ?*
On utilise le logarithme base 2:

Il faut T bits.*Combien gagne-t-on ?*
Il suffit de faire la soustraction.

Mais, pour info, si on prend toutes les valeurs de 1  23, il faut 75 bits pour coder et retrouver l'ordre;

Pas sr qu'on gagne plus qu'un Huffman ou Huffman adaptatif.

----------


## fanmanga

Oui ce que vouler dire transmettre la fonction qui fait l'orde  ma donne.




> Pas sr qu'on gagne plus qu'un Huffman ou Huffman adaptatif.


Oui mais huffman est utilis une seule fois est t'il possible d'utiliser cette mthode plusieur fois?

----------


## ToTo13

Je me demandais quand cette discussion allait finir dans la rubrique "humour"... apparemment c'est fait !
Il faudrait crer une annale "gag" juste pour elle  ::):

----------


## Flodelarab

> Oui mais huffman est utilis une seule fois est t'il possible d'utiliser cette mthode plusieur fois?


 Tu ne veux pas entendre que *la compression absolue n'existe pas*. Relis la premire page de cette discussion. Tu exploites toujours une faille du fichier. Quand tu as enlev le "vide" inutile, il ne reste que l'information utile incompressible. 

Donc, que tu utilises Huffman, une fois, deux fois ou 36 fois, c'est pareil.

C'est comme les gens qui mettent une image jpg dans un zip, puis dans un rar, pour la compresser. C'est ridicule.

jpg est un format compress.
zip est un format compress.
rar est un format compress.

Mais les deux dernires compressions ne gagneront ncessairement rien, ou quasiment rien.

----------


## tomlev

> Mais les deux dernires compressions ne gagneront ncessairement rien, ou quasiment rien.


En fait tu vas mme assez vite arriver  un point o le fichier "compress" sera plus gros que le fichier d'origine...

----------


## fanmanga

J'ai une question est ce que le code d'un program depend du programe qui y a crer.
ca veux dire que le code (la dispoisition de la donn)suit une logique qui depend du langugage avec qui on a crer donc en final on pas besoin de compresser n'importe quel donn mais une donn qui suit un certain logique qui depend de la language de programation?

----------


## tomlev

Je doute que quelqu'un ait compris ta question. C'est compltement surraliste  :8O:

----------


## Flodelarab

@tomlev: Ce n'est pas surraliste.

@fanmanga: Les langages de programmation traitent n'importe quelle donne. Donc, tu ne trouveras pas de faille  exploiter dans la nature de la donne en sortie en fonction du langage.

Si ton programme sort des donnes particulires, alors elles peuvent tre compresses. Par exemple, un programme qui sort des textes (que des lettres), ou des images (un point de l'image ressemble  son voisin), ou des notes de musique.

Mais les techniques traditionnelles de compression fonctionnent toujours. Mme dans ce cas.

----------


## fanmanga

Mais le langage de programmation a un structure ordon il utilise les meme fonctions donc notre donn suit une logique c'est pas n'importe quel donnes quand trouve dans un program mais une donne particuliere qui suit une structure  des fonction de base de langague.

----------


## Jipt

> J'ai une question [snip]


Moi aussi j'ai une question : est-ce que tu te relis aprs avoir post ? Et est-ce que tu comprends ce que tu relis ?

Parce que nous, ici, des fois, on ne comprend absolument rien ! Alors oui, tu vas nous dire que tu as du mal  crire en franais, et a tout le monde l'a compris, mais ce qu'il faut que tu comprennes, c'est que des fois on ne comprend rien  ce que tu cris. 
Oui, je me rpte, c'est dans l'espoir que tu comprennes qu'on ne te comprend pas.

----------


## fanmanga

desol c'est pourquoi je suis la pour vous donnez plus d'explication.
Voila ma question tu prend le language C c'est vrais que il traite n'importe quel donn mais au fond un program C suit une logique les nombres des fonctions pour proagramer en C il sont limit et en connais leur mode de fonctionement donc a la place de chercher une faille dans la donn a compress la faille existe deja sur la language qui y a servi a programer cette donn  .

----------


## antonysansh

Je crois que dans tes programmes la faille cest toi.

----------


## Zirak

Bah comme dans tous les programmes, la faille, c'est l'humain. ^^

----------


## fanmanga

> Je crois que dans tes programmes la faille cest toi.


Comment ca c'est moi oui la faille c'est humain c'est parsque en utilise un program qui suit deja un logique que la donn suit aussi un logique.

----------


## Jipt

> desol c'est pourquoi je suis la pour vous donnez plus d'explication.
> Voila ma question tu prend le language C c'est vrais que il traite n'importe quel donn mais au fond un program C suit une logique les nombres des fonctions pour proagramer en C il sont limit et en connais leur mode de fonctionement donc a la place de chercher une faille dans la donn a compress la faille existe deja sur la language qui y a servi a programer cette donn  .


Commence par rpondre aux questions prcises qui te sont poses et pour lesquelles la rponse est "oui" ou "non". C'est facile, non ?

Allez, je suis cool, je te les repose, a t'vitera de chercher :



> est-ce que tu te relis aprs avoir post ?


La rponse c'est "oui" ou "non", alors rponds !




> Et est-ce que tu comprends ce que tu relis ?


La rponse c'est "oui" ou "non", alors rponds !

----------


## fanmanga

la rponse et oui pour les 2 car si vous voyez mes dissucsion ils sont souvant modifier apres avoir poster.

----------


## ToTo13

Mais tu n'as jamais fait aucun des tests ni lu aucun des contre exemples qui t'ont t proposs.
Si tu  l'avais fait, on en serait pas  7 pages de discussions et ta question n'aurait pas termine dans la rubrique gag de la taverne, mais serait toujours dans la rubrique Algo.

----------


## lper

> la rponse et oui pour les 2 car si vous voyez mes dissucsion ils sont souvant modifier apres avoir poster.


C'est sans espoir je pense Jipt car en plus il doit tre de mauvaise foi.

----------


## Flodelarab

Cette discussion a commenc dans le sous-forum algorithmes, puis a t transfr dans le sous-forum des blagues, et va finir dans le sous-forum "Philosophie".




> C'est sans espoir je pense Jipt car en plus il doit tre de mauvaise foi.


Il est parfois ncessaire de faire taire les rabat-joie qui vous disent "c'est pas bon", "a marchera pas", "t'es qu'un gros nul" pour pouvoir avancer. Combien de dcouvertes et d'inventions ont vu le jour grce  l'opinitret de son/sa porteur/se de projet ? (exemples: Sophie Germain, l'invention de l'avion, etc)

*Quelle est la limite entre l'obscurantisme imbcile obstin et le gnie affirm ?* Comment reconnatre l'un et l'autre ?

D'autant plus que le vrai implique le vrai qui implique le vrai qui implique le vrai qui implique le vrai qui implique le vrai qui implique le vrai qui implique le vrai. Mais le premier vrai n'est jamais dmontr: c'est un axiome.
Quelqu'un qui aurait expliqu les gomtries non-euclidiennes,  une poque o la remise en cause des axiomes d'Euclide tait juste impossible, aurait t brl, banni, excommuni par les mathmaticiens reconnus.

 ::D:

----------


## fanmanga

Peut on fabrique une mmoire variable dans le temps si oui.
Peut on utiliser cette mmoire variable pour compresser les donnes.
Par exemple une case mmoire qui contient un 10 donc 0.50 octet peux contenir de 0 a 15  simultanment donc en ralit il contient 10 valeur mmoriser donc 5 octet 
D'ou ma question peut remplacer de code par des memoires variable dans le temps pour compresser la donne.

----------


## Flodelarab

> Peut on fabrique une mmoire variable dans le temps si oui.


 Oui, a s'appelle l'oubli.




> Peut on utiliser cette mmoire variable pour compresser les donnes.


 Non.




> Par exemple une case mmoire qui contient un 10 donc 0.50 octet peux contenir de 0 a 15 *simultanment* donc en ralit il contient 10 valeur mmoriser donc 5 octet


 Tu peux rayer le mot "simultanment".




> D'ou ma question peut remplacer de code par des memoires variable dans le temps pour compresser la donne.


 Toujours non.  :;):

----------


## fanmanga

Le programe crer par l'Homme suit un certain logique en tombra jamais sur certains possibilits il y a une criture unique des donnes.
Si j'ai par exemple j'ai 10g le 10g ne contiendra pas tout les valeurs possible simplment car il suit une logique humain qui crit ce nombre dans 10 g.
Faut juste trouver ses valeurs qui sert a rien pour rduire la mmoire.

Oui c'est vrais que il y a trop de chiffre qui s'ecrit dans 10g mais jamais vu un humain ou une machine humain crire tout les chiffres possible.

----------


## Flodelarab

> Faut juste trouver ses valeurs qui sert a rien pour rduire la mmoire.


 135 messages pour redcouvrir la base de la compression de donnes. Pas mal.

Comme quoi, tout arrive.




> Le programe crer par l'Homme suit un certain logique


 On se moque de l'tre humain. 
On est dans le monde numrique. 
Donc tout ce qui compte, ce sont les bits (chiffres binaires).
Le reste, c'est de la littrature.
Comme ton raisonnement.
Quand bien mme tu trouverais une mthode de compression quantique, un ordinateur (i786) , c'est un ordinateur (i786): tu pourrais laisser ton algorithme quantique au frigo.

----------


## fanmanga

Bah le monde numrique est cre par l'Homme est l'Homme ni ca machine ne sait crire tout les possibilits sur 10g c'est l'Homme qui crit les chiffres pas les chiffres qui crive l'Homme et l'Homme par instint n'crit jamais tout les chiffres et aussi synchroniser ca machine avec lui.

----------


## Invit

> Bah le monde numrique est cre par l'Homme est l'Homme ni ca machine ne sait crire tout les possibilits sur 10g c'est l'Homme qui crit les chiffres pas les chiffres qui crive l'Homme et l'Homme par instint n'crit jamais tout les chiffres et aussi synchroniser ca machine avec lui.


Ce n'est pas possible, tu te forces vraiment trs trs fort pour faire des phrases illisibles : on se demande si c'est  cause du sens ou de lorthographe et de la grammaire.
C'est srement les deux.  ::aie::

----------


## fanmanga

> Ce n'est pas possible, tu te forces vraiment trs trs fort pour faire des phrases illisibles : on se demande si c'est  cause du sens ou de lorthographe et de la grammaire.
> C'est srement les deux.


Vous m'avez dit au dbut qu il est impossible de compresser les chiffres en chiffres plus petit car il y aurais des valeurs qui se repete par exemple si j'ai 10g je peux pas  coder toutes les valeur de 10g dans 5g.
Mais rlment l'Homme ou ca machine n'crit jamais toutes les possiblits de 10g donc en peux faire une bijiction entre ses nombres dans une mmoire plus petit faut juste trouver les nombres qui se presente jamais sur 10g et pas les compter.

Vous pouvez faire un rand pour gnrer des nombres alatoire sur la priode de 10 ans (dur de disque dur et puisque on a plusieur mmoire en vas pas attendre 10 ans )pour voir qui sont les nombres qui vont pas se prsenter sur 10g comme ca en peut faire une bijection dans un espace plus petite.

----------


## Flodelarab

Que veut dire 10g ? 10 gigaoctets ? 80 chiffres binaires ?




> Alors que pensez vous de cette mthode?


 Les pouces baisss rpondent  cette question. C'est nul.




> l'Homme ni ca machine ne sait crire tout les possibilits sur 10g


Donc tu comptes faire la liste de tous les fichiers de 10 Go utiliss par l'homme ?

----------


## fanmanga

> Que veut dire 10g ? 10 gigaoctets ? 80 chiffres binaires ?
> 
>  Les pouces baisss rpondent  cette question. C'est nul.
> 
> Donc tu comptes faire la liste de tous les fichiers de 10 Go utiliss par l'homme ?


la fonction rand() sur exel est deja synchroniser avec l'Homme si te vois comment il est construis .
donc un rand qui tourne dans 10 giga par exemple peut ne donner les chiffres qui sert a rien.

Est ce que au moin vous avez verfier celui qui vrifier ca avec le pi et le z et vous avez suprimer ses messages d'ici il va vous confirmer si c'est vrais ou pas.

----------


## tomlev

> Alors que pensez vous de cette mthode?


a fait presque un an que tout le monde te rpte que ta mthode ne peut pas marcher, et que tu es incapable de prouver le contraire (la meilleure preuve serait de nous montrer une implmentation fonctionnelle de ton algo...)

----------


## Bousk

> Alors que pensez vous de cette mthode?

----------


## fanmanga

> a fait presque un an que tout le monde te rpte que ta mthode ne peut pas marcher, et que tu es incapable de prouver le contraire (la meilleure preuve serait de nous montrer une implmentation fonctionnelle de ton algo...)


Oui mais cette mthode a besoin de beaucoup de mmoire pour marcher si pourquoi je suis la pour voir qui y intres.




> *Question:* Combien y a-t-il de fichiers possibles de n bits ?
> *Rponse:* 2n


Non c'est faux aucun humain ou machine ne peut rellement  ecrire 2n

Prenais 10 millard de bit est essayer d'crire tout les chiffres possible avec un Rand ou plusieurs rand ()
Les rand n'arriveront jamais a crire tout les chiffres sur 10 millard bit.
Et mme si un humain essaye d'crire un chiffre interdit ca fait un bug systme et le chiffre interdit deviens un chiffre permet.

----------


## tomlev

Plus tu essaies d'expliquer, moins a a de sens...

----------


## fanmanga

Lol donc ca marche c'est pas impossible  ::mouarf::

----------


## Drizzt [Drone38]

> Prenais 10 millard de bit est essayer d'crire tout les chiffres possible avec un Rand ou plusieurs rand ()
> Les rand n'arriveront jamais a crire tout les chiffres sur 10 millard bit.
> Et mme si un humain essaye d'crire un chiffre interdit ca fait un bug systme et le chiffre interdit deviens un chiffre permet.



Hum et bien entendu tu as une preuve de ce que tu avances ? 
Si tu lui laisses assez de temps, ton rand() pourra t'crire tous les nombres sur 10millards de bits.

Et mme si on pourrait admettre que le temps ncessaire peut tre trop important pour tre raliste, il n'est absolument pas possible de savoir quels nombres seront ou ne seront pas gnrs par le rand(). Tu ne peux donc pas baser un algorithme de compression la dessus.

----------


## Flodelarab

> le temps ncessaire peut tre trop important pour tre raliste,


 Oui, cela rejoint la cryptologie. 
Les algorithmes qui factorisent de faon sure existent. C'est juste qu'ils sont trop long pour tre excuts sur un ordinateur actuel.

Y a 3 niveaux: thorie, pratique, monte en charge.

----------


## fanmanga

> Hum et bien entendu tu as une preuve de ce que tu avances ? 
> Si tu lui laisses assez de temps, ton rand() pourra t'crire tous les nombres sur 10millards de bits.
> 
> Et mme si on pourrait admettre que le temps ncessaire peut tre trop important pour tre raliste, il n'est absolument pas possible de savoir quels nombres seront ou ne seront pas gnrs par le rand(). Tu ne peux donc pas baser un algorithme de compression la dessus.


1ko c'est rien c'est facile d'crire tous ces possibilit. 
Pour voir les possibilits ou il y aura un bug pour pas les compter car le rand dpend du temps humain.

J'ai fait le calcule sur 10 millard byte il y a just 1 millard de possibilit rellement.
Et si un nombre se prsente dans le 9 millard restant il se transforme en nombre permis parmis le 1 millard.

----------


## skeud

> J'ai fait le calcule sur 10 millard byte il y a just 1 millard de possibilit rellement.


Sachant qu'avec 2 byte, tu as 4 possiblit (0,1,2,3 ou 00, 01, 10, 11). Je vois mal comment avec 10 milliard de byte, tu as juste 1 milliard de possibilit Oo

Pour savoir le nombre de possiblit, tu mets le nombre de byte en puissance de 2, exemple:
2 byte = 2^2 possibilit
3 byte = 2^3 possibilit
10 milliard de byte = 2^10milliard de possibilit, soit quelques possibilit de plus que 1 milliard ^^ (1 milliard tant proche de 2^30 donc 30 byte pour un peu plus d'un milliard de possibilit)

----------


## fanmanga

> Sachant qu'avec 2 byte, tu as 4 possiblit (0,1,2,3 ou 00, 01, 10, 11). Je vois mal comment avec 10 milliard de byte, tu as juste 1 milliard de possibilit Oo
> 
> Pour savoir le nombre de possiblit, tu mets le nombre de byte en puissance de 2, exemple:
> 2 byte = 2^2 possibilit
> 3 byte = 2^3 possibilit
> 10 milliard de byte = 2^10milliard de possibilit, soit quelques possibilit de plus que 1 milliard ^^ (1 milliard tant proche de 2^30 donc 30 byte pour un peu plus d'un milliard de possibilit)


Oui mais  mme si 10 milliard de byte
Il y des chiffres qui seront jamais crirte donc un espace libre .

----------


## joel.drigo

> Sachant qu'avec 2 byte, tu as 4 possiblit (0,1,2,3 ou 00, 01, 10, 11). Je vois mal comment avec 10 milliard de byte, tu as juste 1 milliard de possibilit Oo
> 
> Pour savoir le nombre de possiblit, tu mets le nombre de byte en puissance de 2, exemple:
> 2 byte = 2^2 possibilit
> 3 byte = 2^3 possibilit
> 10 milliard de byte = 2^10milliard de possibilit, soit quelques possibilit de plus que 1 milliard ^^ (1 milliard tant proche de 2^30 donc 30 byte pour un peu plus d'un milliard de possibilit)


Attention  la confusion : one byte (en anglais) = 1 octet (en franais) = 8 bits ! Sur 2 bits, 4=2^2 valeurs posibles, sur 2 bytes=16 bits, 2^16 soit 65536 !

----------


## antonysansh

Est-il possible de compresser les posts de fanmanga ?

Genre une compression C : ℕ →  qui pour n caractre(s) dans le message de fanmanga ne renvoie aucun message.

----------


## dourouc05

> Est-il possible de compresser les posts de fanmanga ?


a doit tre difficile, l'entropie est trs leve : il arrive toujours  nous surprendre avec ses "raisonnements"  ::D:  !




> J'ai fait le calcule sur 10 millard byte il y a just 1 millard de possibilit rellement.


Par hasard, quel est ton calcul ?

----------


## antonysansh

> Par hasard, quel est ton calcul ?


Un bloc-note, un stylo et un petit bton par nombre.

Aprs 1 milliard, plus de place pour d'autres btons.
Donc il n'y a pas d'autres nombres possibles ! CQFD !!!

----------


## lper

> Oui mais  mme si 10 milliard de byte
> Il y des chiffres qui seront jamais crirte donc un espace libre .


C'est possible au moins que tu te relises et que tu puisses crire en FRANAIS, merci !

----------


## fanmanga

> Par hasard, quel est ton calcul ?


10 00

----------


## skeud

> 10 00


Jesus marie joseph, ce mec arrivera toujours  me surprendre ><

----------


## fanmanga

> Par hasard, quel est ton calcul ?


1 BILLION ET 90 00 LIBRE.

----------


## antonysansh

Est-il possible de changer le Rang de fanmanga ?

Passer de _Provisoirement tolr_ _Tolr depuis trop longtemps_ par exemple

----------


## lper

> 1 BILLION ET 90 00 LIBRE.


Faux, c'est 42.

----------


## fanmanga

> C'est possible au moins que tu te relises et que tu puisses crire en FRANAIS, merci !


🔟 c'est en franais alors pourquoi tou nous ne partage pas comment tu es arriv a calculer le pi?

----------


## lper

> 🔟 c'est en franais alors pourquoi tou nous ne partage pas comment tu es arriv a calculer le pi?


P = 2pir -> pi = P/2r  ::zoubi::

----------


## Flodelarab

> 🔟 c'est en franais alors pourquoi tou nous ne partage pas comment tu es arriv a calculer le pi?


 
Donc 
 

 ::?:  Nettement moins drle.

----------


## fanmanga

> Donc 
>  
> 
>  Nettement moins drle.


Est c'est quoi tout ses paramtres ?

----------


## fanmanga

Vous pouvez tester les chiffres interdit avec execl incrment de 0 a 10 millard vous allez observer des erreurs et mme si vous corriger vous reveni apres vous trouver encore des erreurs.

----------


## skeud

> Vous pouvez tester les chiffres interdit avec execl incrment de 0 a 10 millard vous allez observer des erreurs et mme si vous corriger vous reveni apres vous trouver encore des erreurs.


Juste par simple curiosit, c'est quoi un chiffre interdit? ><

----------


## fanmanga

> Juste par simple curiosit, c'est quoi un chiffre interdit? ><


En mathmatiques c'est un chiffre lorsque tu l'observe la premier fois c'est correct et quand  t'arrte de l'observer il change en nombre permet qui change pas dans 10 millard bit en bleu.

Un homme qui veut tre une femme ou une femme qui veux devenir un homme et tous ca pour avoir un vrais enfant pour eux c'est grace a leur reve dite impossible que les chifffres interdit change en permet dans 10 millard bit en bleu.

----------


## tatayo

Donc si j'cris un chiffre interdit sur une feuille avec un stylo noir, et que j'arrte de regarder la feuille, le nombre va changer, et l'encre virer au bleu ?

----------


## antonysansh

L'histoire est en marche !!!

----------


## fanmanga

> Donc si j'cris un chiffre interdit sur une feuille avec un stylo noir, et que j'arrte de regarder la feuille, le nombre va changer, et l'encre virer au bleu ?


Oui si tu respect les homo comme moi meme si je suis htro est j'aime que les femmes les vrais lol.
Et tu peux faire plus avec un nombre interdit.

----------


## skeud

> En mathmatiques c'est un chiffre lorsque tu l'observe la premier fois c'est correct et quand  t'arrte de l'observer il change en nombre permet qui change pas dans 10 millard bit en bleu.
> 
> Un homme qui veut tre une femme ou une femme qui veux devenir un homme et tous ca pour avoir un vrais enfant pour eux c'est grace a leur reve dite impossible que les chifffres interdit change en permet dans 10 millard bit en bleu.


Kamoulox?

J'ai juste rien compris, pourrais-tu nous donner un exemple de nombre interdit? est-ce que 524 568 745 est un nombre interdit?

----------


## fanmanga

> Kamoulox?
> 
> J'ai juste rien compris, pourrais-tu nous donner un exemple de nombre interdit? est-ce que 524 568 745 est un nombre interdit?


Si c'est un chiffre interdi il va changer dans un temps de synchronisation double
En plus mon image te chiffre interdit c'est pourquoi en le voyer pas leur d'une rponse.

----------


## tatayo

Mais n'importe quel nombre est la somme de 2 autres nombres.
Donc tu peux nous donner un exemple sous forme d'addition de 2 nombres "autoriss", qui eux ne doivent pas changer.

On pourra alors faire un test, et constater de nos yeux zbahis et ztonns que a fonctionne... ou pas.

----------


## Drizzt [Drone38]

Il existe des nombres interdits... soit.
Donc un nombre qu'on ne peut pas reprsenter d'aucune manire sinon c'est pas vraiment interdit.

Le nombre 1 n'est  priori pas interdit vu que je viens de l'crire et qu'il est toujours visible.
N'importe quel nombre N peut s'crire de la forme N=(N-1)+1  (ex : 8=7+1)
Si il existe un nombre interdit X, alors X-1 est aussi interdit, sinon je peux reprsenter X par (X-1)+1.
Par rcurrence on arrive donc  1 est interdit.

Mais comme 1 n'est pas interdit, il n'est donc pas possible d'avoir de nombre interdit.


Ca c'est fait.
Thorie loufoque suivante s'il vous plait.

----------


## fanmanga

> Il existe des nombres interdits... soit.
> Donc un nombre qu'on ne peut pas reprsenter d'aucune manire sinon c'est pas vraiment interdit.
> 
> Le nombre 1 n'est  priori pas interdit vu que je viens de l'crire et qu'il est toujours visible.
> N'importe quel nombre N peut s'crire de la forme N=(N-1)+1  (ex : 8=7+1)
> Si il existe un nombre interdit X, alors X-1 est aussi interdit, sinon je peux reprsenter X par (X-1)+1.
> Par rcurrence on arrive donc  1 est interdit.
> 
> Mais comme 1 n'est pas interdit, il n'est donc pas possible d'avoir de nombre interdit.
> ...


Et si X n'est pas vraiment un nombre donc pas possible de faire une addition  ta thorie tombe a l'eau.

----------


## skeud

> Et si X n'est pas vraiment un nombre donc pas possible de faire une addition  ta thorie tombe a l'eau.


Si X n'est pas un nombre mais un nombre interdit? Comment il peut etre et ne pas etre un nombre,  ma connaissance, les nombre de schrodinger (je retrouve plus l'orthographe) n'existent pas encore ><

----------


## fanmanga

> Si X n'est pas un nombre mais un nombre interdit? Comment il peut etre et ne pas etre un nombre,  ma connaissance, les nombre de schrodinger (je retrouve plus l'orthographe) n'existent pas encore ><


Le chat vivant mort

----------


## Drizzt [Drone38]

> Et si X n'est pas vraiment un nombre donc pas possible de faire une addition  ta thorie tombe a l'eau.


Etant donn qu'on peut dfinir les nombre entier en partant de 1 (postulat de base) et en dfinissant les autres comme les successeurs successifs de 1, soit en effectuant une addition de 1, si on ne peut pas faire d'addition sur X, ce n'est pas un nombre et donc c'est peut tre interdit, mais c'est pas un nombre interdit.

Ton postulat de dpart est bien qu'il existe des nombres interdits entre 1 et 10 milliards par exemple. Hors tous ces nombres peuvent tre dfinis comme indiqu plus haut. 
Aprs si tes nombres interdits ne sont pas des nombres, la effectivement tu peux faire ce que tu veux. Mme les peindre en bleu (mais du coup a colle pas trop avec la barbe  papa qui est rose en gnral)

----------


## fanmanga

Un barbre papa bleu est aussi belle que le rose.




> Si X n'est pas un nombre mais un nombre interdit? Comment il peut etre et ne pas etre un nombre,  ma connaissance, les nombre de schrodinger (je retrouve plus l'orthographe) n'existent pas encore ><


Car en peux le fabriquer  partir des nombres autoris normalment c'est un nombre  il est interdit a voir pour les humains et ses machines donc il se transforme en nombre autoris.

----------


## antonysansh

Fanmanga est enferm dans une bote avec un flacon de gaz mortel et une source radioactive.
Si un compteur Geiger dtecte un certain seuil de radiations, le flacon est bris et fanmanga meurt.
Selon l'interprtation de Copenhague, fanmanga est  la fois vivant et mort.
Pourtant, si nous ouvrons la bote, nous pourrons observer que fanmanga est soit mort, soit vivant.

Qui pour tenter l'exprience ?


Source : Chat de Schrdinger

----------


## tatayo

> Car en peux le fabriquer  partir des nombres autoris normalment c'est un nombre  il est interdit a voir pour les humains et ses machines donc il se transforme en nombre autoris.


Donc ce nombre interdit, on ne peux pas l'crire, mais on peut le "construire" (le calculer?)  partir de nombre autoris.
Et paf, a fait des chocapic un nombre autoris.

En rsum, il existe des nombres qu'on ne peut pas crire, sinon ils changent tout seul, sauf si on les calcule... Est-ce qu'il faut tre synchronis avec un 10 bleu pour y comprendre quelque chose ?

Tatayo

----------


## emixam16

Sur ce coup la, notre ami fanmanga  raison! videmment qu'il existe des nombres interdits. C'est notamment ce qui explique la diffrence de comptage des manifestants entre les organisateurs et la police. Le nombre est interdit donc il change tout seul !!!

 ::hola:: *Vous avez dout trop longtemps du gnie de notre messie... Mais maintenant que nous sommes  la page 10, la vrit va enfin clater au grand jour!*  ::hola::

----------


## fanmanga

Mais mon identit doit tre cach ok lol




> Fanmanga est enferm dans une bote avec un flacon de gaz mortel et une source radioactive.
> Si un compteur Geiger dtecte un certain seuil de radiations, le flacon est bris et fanmanga meurt.
> Selon l'interprtation de Copenhague, fanmanga est  la fois vivant et mort.
> Pourtant, si nous ouvrons la bote, nous pourrons observer que fanmanga est soit mort, soit vivant.
> 
> Qui pour tenter l'exprience ?
> 
> 
> Source : Chat de Schrdinger


Moi moi car l'enfer du dieu que je crois dpasse des millard de degr et notre peaux se rgnre simultanment .




> Donc ce nombre interdit, on ne peux pas l'crire, mais on peut le "construire" (le calculer?)  partir de nombre autoris.
> Et paf, a fait des chocapic un nombre autoris.
> 
> En rsum, il existe des nombres qu'on ne peut pas crire, sinon ils changent tout seul, sauf si on les calcule... Est-ce qu'il faut tre synchronis avec un 10 bleu pour y comprendre quelque chose ?
> 
> Tatayo


Non pas vraiment nous somme de nature synchroniser avec le 10 et le bleu.

----------


## Flodelarab

> Heureux les pauvres en esprit, car le royaume des cieux est  eux!


 C'est prophtique.

----------


## fanmanga

Alors cette histoire des nombres   non autorise a tre crite marche ou pas si ca marche pas dit le car  je me suis autoprogramer a trouver une solution.

----------


## emixam16

Allez, c'est l'heure de faire manger le Troll...

Je suis (presque) sur ce que ce que voulais dire fanmanga depuis le dbut c'est :

On veut compresser N lments de chacun n bits.

L'lment qui permet mathmatiquement de les compresser c'est justement qu'il n'y  pas de rptition (i.e. un lment ne sortira jamais deux fois).

Exemple tout con, on veux tout les mots de 4 lettres sur un alphabet  4 lettres (ou 2 bits) ( soit  ).

Alors les seules possibilits sont
{ abcd, abdc, acbd, acdb, adbc, adcb,
   bacd, badc, bcad, bcda, bdac, bdca,
   cabd, cadb, cbad, cbda, cdab, cdba,
   dabc, dacb, dbac, dbca, dcab, dcba
}

Il y a 4*3*2 = 24 possibilits, bien moins que les  possibilits sans hypothses !

Dans le cas gnral, on  : 


Et comme  , fanmanga vient de dcouvrir une mthode de compression qui tend vers *100%* pour des gros fichiers ! Il suffit qu'il n'y ait pas de rptition comme le montre l'hypothse de base !  ::ptdr:: 

Dcidment il est fort ce fanmanga. De plus j'ai bon espoir d'amliorer encore cet algorithme en y ajoutant des rapport avec les nombres interdits (dont cet article prouve lexistence) et la couleur bleue (dont l'existence est gnralement admise par la communaut scientifique).  ::ccool::

----------


## Flodelarab

> 24+2=64


 J'ai un problme avec ce calcul.
4 lettres de 2 bits, cela fait 8 bits, donc un octet, donc 28=256 valeurs possibles.

Ce que tu confirmes toi-mme puisque que tu parles de np, soit 44=256 cas.

----------


## emixam16

Oulah, effectivement voil une coquille plutt grossire... J'dite!

----------


## Invit

> ce que voulais dire fanmanga
> il n'y  pas de rptition
> tout les mots 
> on 
> etc...


En tout cas, vous avez partag des cours de franais ensemble.  ::mouarf::

----------


## fanmanga

Bah vous voyez leon numro 10 rien n'est impossible si ta une volont noble a le raliser puisque nous somme dans le monde numrique.




> Sur ce coup la, notre ami fanmanga  raison! videmment qu'il existe des nombres interdits. C'est notamment ce qui explique la diffrence de comptage des manifestants entre les organisateurs et la police. Le nombre est interdit donc il change tout seul !!!
> 
> *Vous avez dout trop longtemps du gnie de notre messie... Mais maintenant que nous sommes  la page 10, la vrit va enfin clater au grand jour!*


Moi j'aimerais bien faire cette exprience ecrire un nombre interdit sur des pommes grouper en nombre interdit est ce que ils vont augementer ou bess sa dpend de chifffre interdit trouver.




> Allez, c'est l'heure de faire manger le Troll...
> 
> Je suis (presque) sur ce que ce que voulais dire fanmanga depuis le dbut c'est :
> 
> On veut compresser N lments de chacun n bits.
> 
> L'lment qui permet mathmatiquement de les compresser c'est justement qu'il n'y  pas de rptition (i.e. un lment ne sortira jamais deux fois).
> 
> Exemple tout con, on veux tout les mots de 4 lettres sur un alphabet  4 lettres (ou 2 bits) ( soit  ).
> ...


Que dirai vous de partager cette ide moiti moiti est c'est toi qui va le raliser(je suis nul en progrmation mais je peux te fournir des ides) 
Et les autres amis nous vous inquite pas il y a beaucoup de chose a partag aussi avec moi.

----------


## Flodelarab

> je suis nul en progrmation


Et en math.

Et en compression de donnes.

Et en franais.

En fait, y a-t-il un domaine o tu es diffrent de zro ?






 ::ptdr::  Dsol, j'ai pas pu m'empcher.

----------


## fanmanga

> Et en math.
> 
> Et en compression de donnes.
> 
> Et en franais.
> 
> En fait, y a-t-il un domaine o tu es diffrent de zro ?
> 
> 
> ...


Je sais pas peut tre les filles je suis pas nulle avec elles lol.




> Ok, 
> Donc si tu as les 10 demi-octets suivants dans ton fichier de dpart : 8 4 3 0 2 6 3 15 1 0 , tu vas faire ton calcul, a donne 98737999, tu codes chaque chiffre sur un demi-octet, et le rsultat tient sur 4 octets.
> Ok. ... On pourrait dj faire une premire remarque, mais on ne va pas chipoter.
> 
> Prenons un autre exemple. Dans ton fichier de dpart, tu as 15 4 3 0 2 6 3 15 1 0  au lieu de 8 4 3 0 2 6 3 15 1 0. Fais tes calculs, et tu verras que tu tombes sur un premier problme : tu as besoin de 9 chiffres au lieu de 8 ... Ca, ce n'est pas trop grave, a peut se contourner.
> 
> Mais prenons encore un autre exemple.
> Si dans le fichier d'entre, tu as les 5 octets :     0 7 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 ... tu fais ton calcul, et tu obtiens 16777216
> Et si tu as les 5 octets suivants :                       0 5 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 , tu fais ton calcul, et tu obtiens ???  le mme nombre  16777216 !
> ...





> Mais tu n'as jamais fait aucun des tests ni lu aucun des contre exemples qui t'ont t proposs.
> Si tu  l'avais fait, on en serait pas  7 pages de discussions et ta question n'aurait pas termine dans la rubrique gag de la taverne, mais serait toujours dans la rubrique Algo.


Et la la discussion peux revenir au section algo?

----------


## zipman

Quelqu'un pourra me signaler quand sont programme de compression sera disponible en C ou tout autre language (ou peut-tre l'ai t-il dj ?), car je n'ai pas envie de lire dire les 10 dernires pages ou les X suivantes

Merci

----------


## tatayo

A peu prs quand les mduses joueront aux checs, ou un peu aprs...

Tatayo.

----------


## fanmanga

> A peu prs quand les mduses joueront aux checs, ou un peu aprs...
> 
> Tatayo.


Oui meduses aussi veulent devenir humain.

Je comprends pas pourquoi les humains dans cette dimension veulent je sais pas quoi si vois te pas d'acoord je change de dimension et c'est bon.
Aw quelqu'un viens de vous donner l'algorithme parfait et mme pas un mot de merci.

Les humain dans d'autre dimension il m'aime bien si vous vous me detester dite le je change de dimension ok

Vous croyez trs intiligent mon lograthime de depart.le z march j'ai pas le temps de vous parler trops et faire le malin avec moi si nn je sort de cette dimension et je reviens vous chercher en dernier.
Oui j'ai dit que je suis stupide mais j'ai dit aussi que ma sptudit egal mon intiligence.

Mon objectif c'est vous ramener dans mon dimension mais je vois que vous faite le type tres intiligent qui remerci jamais et se crois suprieur bah dsol si ce le cas je change de dimension en verra apres si vous t vraimemenr intiligent car l'intiligence c rien dans l'univers et il est bas sur le nombre pi et avec le pi vous obtenu rien alors soit vous t avec moi je vous ramene dans mon dimension soit vous rester sur la terre et vous suivi le chochmar de darwin que vous avez cr en tt cas le cochmar de darwin a donn naissance au extraterrestres bleu et pour arrive a la 3 milllard d'ann lumiere de dveloppement donc pas une vie humain comme je vous propose.

Dsol c'est mon ego qui parle la un peu bourr  mais je peux tout le temps cacher alors acclrer les choses si non lui il va me ramner dans une autre dimension ou lui et moi sont gales.

----------


## Auteur

> Dsol c'est mon ego qui parle la un peu bourr


pas le peine de le prciser on avait compris ds le dbut....

----------


## fanmanga

> pas le peine de le prciser on avait compris ds le dbut....


Surtout que les extraterrestres bleu ont attaquer mon neveu en essayant de batre le b (mes bactrie transmet par mon salive) je dit au extrarestrstre bleu c'est bien d'avoir batu le b mais est ce que vous pouvez rsister au e si vous sorti pas de son corps j'appelle le e  surtout que la quand vous avez batu le b vous tes sans dfense donc un e vous rduire en poussire d'toiles  ::vomi:: 
Vous avez oubli la rgle de base pas attaquer quelqu'un de ma famille et amis moi pas de problme je sais me dfendre vous aurais un meilleur b a aim et vous aurais pas peur du e avec moi.

----------


## ternel

Sans blague, tu devrais arrter d'crire le soir, aprs l'apro... c'est dangereux pour toi  ::aie::

----------


## eliniel

Plus je lis ce fil et moins je comprends le sens du sujet s'il y en avait vraiment un au dpart.

----------


## fanmanga

Mathmatiquement il y a 2n possibilits mais physiquement les probabilit de prsence de toutes les possibilits sur 10 millard de bit est physiquement impossible tu peux vrifier ca avec un ran () a l'infini sur 10 millard de bit ou sous execl en faisant un compteur jusqu'a 10 millard le compte sera jamais bon il y aurais des possibilits qui se rpte donc une place libre .
Donc physiquement on 2n+z
Ou z les possibilits qui sert a rien puisque il seront jamais prsente.

----------


## wax78

Et tu bases tout a donc sur un "pseudo random uniform" (la j'imagine) sous "excel" avec quelques petits tests quelconques ?

----------


## fanmanga

> Et tu bases tout a donc sur un "pseudo random uniform" (la j'imagine) sous "excel" avec quelques petits tests quelconques ?


Je base quoi j'ai pas compris
Ah pas sur ca aussi
Tu peux crire par toi mme toutes les possibilits  sur 10 000 000 000 tu verra aussi aprs tester que il y a erreur sur plusieurs des possibilits qui sont pas crites et rpts.
Et pour les rand () mme si il donne un peusdo alatoire.  Les vrais rand () utiliser dans progmme est mieux car il dpend du temps de l'Homme.

----------


## fanmanga

En plus imagine quand on a pas trouv aucun faute sur ce systme de 10 millard de bit donc parfait et il s'en fou de la physique appliquer a lui .
bah on a que faire des erreurs involontaire. 
Erreur=les possibilits qui se prsente jamais sur 10 millard car l'Homme ni ca cration ran () ne vas crire toutes les possibilits.

----------


## ternel

non, a, c'est parce que tu n'es pas capable de lire ou d'crire une telle liste.

C'est l'heure d'une estimation de Fermi.

10 000 000 000 de nombres, c'est (en base dix),  peu prs 10 000 000 000 * 10 chiffres, soit 100 milliards ou cent mille millions.
En comptant les marges entre lignes et entre chiffres conscutifs, un chiffre, crit normalement, est un symbole de 2 millimtres de large sur 4 de haut (dont 1 d'interligne).
Cela reprsente une surface 8 mm

cent mille millions fois 8 mm correspondent  800 000 m.
C'est un rectangle de 800m de largeur pour 1000 de long.

prsent autrement.
un rue est gnralement constitue de deux trottoirs d'un mtre et demi chacun, deux voies carrossable d'au moins trois mtres chacune.
On peut ajouter une piste cyclable (1,5m) et deux bandes de places de parking (2m chacune).
Ajoutons encore 50cm pour les caniveaux, et le total fait 15m de large.

la feuille de papier pour crire ta liste des nombres de 0  10 000 000 000 correspond  une rue de 800 000m / 15m de long, c'est  dire un peu plus de 53km.

Imagine-toi contrler une liste de chiffres de 2mm de large sur 3 de haut, avec un seul pauvre millimtre d'interligne.


Si a ne te suffit pas, on peut chercher une autre approximation

Lorsque tu lis pour corriger, la vitesse de lecture normale est d'une page A4 par minute.
Une telle page mesure 21cm*29,7cm, avec en gnral 2 cm de marge autour.
c'est  dire une surface crite de 415 cm. (soit 2,4 page par m)

La route de texte correspond donc  800 000 * 2.4 = 1 920 000.
Cela correspond donc  1 920 000 minutes, ou 32 000 heures, soit encore 1333 jours, c'est  dire 3,6 ans.

Ajoutons le temps de sommeil,  8h par jour en moyenne (c'est  dire un tiers du temps), on arrive  5 ans d'attention constante, en supposant que tu continue  travailler pendant que tu manges, tu te laves, ou toute autre activit.

Continuons encore un peu, 1 920 000 pages, soit 960 000 feuilles recto-verso. Pour une paisseur raisonnable de papier (un dixime de millimtre), a donne une pile de 96m de papier.
Ce qui reprsente une jolie bibliothque: 48 piles de 2m de haut, de dictionnaires, et encore, sans compter les couvertures).


Si tu nous dis que tu es capable de ne pas te tromper en vrifiant tout cela, prouve-le nous en ne faisant plus de faute d'orthographe.
Tu dois bien tre capable de relire une ou deux centaines de lettres...

Au passage,  1 octet par caractre (cas normal), 100 milliards de nombre reprsente 100 Go dans un fichier pur texte.

----------


## fanmanga

Et en 10 ko  est t'il possible de prsenter tout les chiffres physiquement en sachant que ni Homme ni ca machin (rand )ne peux crire tous les chiffres physiquement.
Le but c'est pas compter tout les possibilits le but c'est les coinc dans un espace entre 0 et 10 millard

Si en applique la physique sur un monde de 10 millard de bit voir moin.
Pour dtecter ses erreurs dans ses bit que laisse pas ce systme stable pour  leminier les erreurs de se compte.

----------


## skeud

Bonjour,

Voici un bout de code permettant de trouv les nombre interdit entre 0 et 1 000 000:



```

```


Voil, de cette manire tu pourras trouver les nombres interdits et nous les donner. Reviens nous voir quand tu en auras trouv un. Bon courage  :;): .

----------


## fanmanga

Est ce tu peux tester que 0+1+2...1 000 la somme est correcte ou pas?
Desol je suis pas sur mon pc je suis dans une ville 55 matricule en cong.

----------


## ternel

Sais-tu combien vaut la somme de 0  10 000 000 000?
prcisment?






facile: (10 000 000 000 * 10 000 000 001) /2 = 50000000005000000000, soit 5*10^19 + 5*10^9



Tu sais donc que les programmes ne pourront pas la calculer exactement?
ca ne rend pas ce nombre interdit pour autant, c'est juste que c'est un nombre non reprsentable avec nos ordinateurs courants, par des moyens classiques.
(encore qu'il existe la solution des "big integer")

----------


## fanmanga

Non mais un calculteur super  puissant peux le calcuer sans erreur avec des algoritlmes spcifique pour manipluer le grand nombre.
On balyans les possibilits petite a petit en peut  dtecter ou se trouve ce nombre interdit

----------


## antonysansh

J'ai trouv un nombre qui devrait tre interdit. C'est le 904824 !!!

Car quand on tape dans la barre d'adresse le texte suivant : "http://www.developpez.net/forums/u" suivi du nombre interdit "904824" puis de "/fanmanga/"
On arrive sur une page qui fait une compilation de pleins de messages sans queue ni tte.

----------


## Darkzinus

Franchement ce qui est bien avec ce topic c'est qu'il dtend ! Oui, j'aime les propos absurdes !  ::aie::

----------


## fanmanga

L'univers est un parddoxe est seul un parddoxe peux l'expliquer.

----------


## Hy5er

0 est un chiffre interdit ?

Parce que 0+0 = 0
0*0 = 0 

Le 0 est un chiffre fascinant  ::P:

----------


## skeud

> Est ce tu peux tester que 0+1+2...1 000 la somme est correcte ou pas?
> Desol je suis pas sur mon pc je suis dans une ville 55 matricule en cong.


Oui la somme est correcte  ::): .

----------


## fanmanga

Donc va de petite a 10 millard

----------


## skeud

J'ai test, et a fonctionne, donc pas de chiffre interdit?

----------


## fanmanga

Test ton rsultats aprs certain temps
Faut attendre que l'univers fait apraitre ses nombres interdits qu il aime pas tre capturer comme des particules lmentaires .
Si non il y a dj des chiffres que les informatiqurs a interdit l'accs  (systme exploitation....)si tu compte pas ses chiffres en a aussi 2n+z ou z les possibilits interdit par le systme.

----------


## wax78

> Et pour les rand () mme si il donne un peusdo alatoire.  Les vrais rand () utiliser dans progmme est mieux car il dpend du temps de l'Homme.


Mwai, le vrai random dans un programme je ne connais pas... Sinon https://www.random.org devrait t'occuper un temps peut tre y trouveras tu de l'inspiration.

Et t'arrteras peut tre de nous les briser ?  ::):

----------


## fanmanga

> Mwai, le vrai random dans un programme je ne connais pas... Sinon https://www.random.org devrait t'occuper un temps peut tre y trouveras tu de l'inspiration.
> 
> Et t'arrteras peut tre de nous les briser ?


Oui mais ran utilis dans nous programme n'est pas parfait il va jamais balayer toutes les possibilits sur 10 millard voir moin mme si en laisse infiniment tourner.
En tout cas pour avoir 2^n+z ou z c'est les possibilits non blayer a cause de systmes windows ou unix... ou l'univers qui empche certain possibilit d'tre blayer donc du place libre plus que 2^n.

http://www.drgoulu.com/2008/08/24/nombres-acratopeges/

----------


## Christophe P.

> Faut attendre que l'univers fait apraitre ses nombres interdits qu il aime pas tre capturer comme des particules lmentaires .
> Si non il y a dj des chiffres que les informatiqurs a interdit l'accs  (systme exploitation....)si tu compte pas ses chiffres en a aussi 2n+z ou z les possibilits interdit par le systme.


Tu affirmes plein de choses, d'o te viennes ces certitudes ? 
O as-tu obtenu ces connaissances ?

----------


## bobnolit

> http://www.drgoulu.com/2008/08/24/nombres-acratopeges/


Ce lien n'a absolument rien  voir avec cette histoire de nombre interdit. Mais c'tait bien essay, mme si en lisant deux lignes, on voit bien qu'il n'y a aucun rapport. Comme quoi, envoy des messages  4 heure du matin, c'est pas un bon plan.

----------


## skeud

> Oui mais ran utilis dans nous programme n'est pas parfait il va jamais balayer toutes les possibilits sur 10 millard voir moin mme si en laisse infiniment tourner.
> En tout cas pour avoir 2^n+z ou z c'est les possibilits non blayer a cause de systmes windows ou unix... ou l'univers qui empche certain possibilit d'tre blayer donc du place libre plus que 2^n.


C'est pour a que j'ai fait un programme sans rand, qui va calculer toutes les possibilits une  une. Et il y a pas de trous, donc les nombre interdit n'existe pas non?

----------


## Deaf

> C'est pour a que j'ai fait un programme sans rand, qui va calculer toutes les possibilits une  une. Et il y a pas de trous, donc les nombre interdit n'existe pas non?


Voyons, voyons...
Ce n'est pas parce que tu ne les as pas vus ou pas trouvs qu'ils n'existent pas.  ::nono:: 

Pour ma part, j'ai encore espoir de voir un propos sens de la part de notre thoricien prfr, fanmanga.

----------


## Sunchaser

La chasse aux nombres interdits, ca a un rapport avec Pokemon Go ? Ou bien, je ne comprends rien ...  ::aie::

----------


## skeud

> Voyons, voyons...
> Ce n'est pas parce que tu ne les as pas vus ou pas trouvs qu'ils n'existent pas. 
> 
> Pour ma part, j'ai encore espoir de voir un propos sens de la part de notre thoricien prfr, fanmanga.


Je sais qu'on dit que l'espoir fait vivre, mais l, je sais pas pourquoi, a sonne faux ><

----------


## fanmanga

> Tu affirmes plein de choses, d'o te viennes ces certitudes ? 
> O as-tu obtenu ces connaissances ?


Quand tu sera synchro avec le 10 est bleu t'obtien plus de connaissance.




> Je sais qu'on dit que l'espoir fait vivre, mais l, je sais pas pourquoi, a sonne faux ><


Bah non les nombres interdit existe mais il aime pas tre observ il faux du temps et plusieurs test.
Et mettre ses bit a ct de bruit cosmique comme ca il y aurais des bit qui change d'tat et pas n'importe quel bit si en refais l'exprience plusieurs fois. 
SI non les chiffres interdit humain existe dj et en peux facilement crer d'autrs donc en aura toujours 2^n+z et pas 2^n.




> La chasse aux nombres interdits, ca a un rapport avec Pokemon Go ? Ou bien, je ne comprends rien ...


Oui c'est pareil que Pokemon go c'est Humain go pour chercher ses nombres interdits

----------


## skeud

> Bah non les nombres interdit existe mais il aime pas tre observ il faux du temps et plusieurs test.
> Et mettre ses bit a ct de bruit cosmique comme ca il y aurais des bit qui change d'tat et pas n'importe quel bit si en refais l'exprience plusieurs fois. 
> SI non les chiffres interdit humain existe dj et en peux facilement crer d'autrs donc en aura toujours 2^n+z et pas 2^n.


Personnellement je ne suis pas synchronis avec le 10 mais j'appartiens au groupe des codeur25, on a dj des travaux sur le cosmique de la linarit des nombre sous-jacents, et dans ces travaux, on a pas observ de nombre interdit.
Le code que j'ai mis en exemple est une partie de la librairie nuage de feu qui permet d'valuer la distance des nombres en lien avec les nuages de matire noire.

Pour nos recherches il est impratifs que l'on sache si ces nombres interdits existent et comment les identifier, sinon notre algorythme de gnration de bruit antiparasite cosmtiques des rides linaire  l'ombre des plante ne pourra pas fonctionner, on prendrait trop de risques et on dsquilibrerait le flux tendu des tenseur des bombes  stranglet utilis pour la rpartition des ondes vibratoire de l'univers.

Alors par piti aide-nous que nous puissions sauver les personnes prisonnires des niveaux de vibrations infrieur.


(dsol j'ai craqu, je sais que c'est pas bien mais a fait un bien fou).

EDIT: popopo, 1000eme message, champagne pour tout le monde  :;): .

----------


## fanmanga

> Personnellement je ne suis pas synchronis avec le 10 mais j'appartiens au groupe des codeur25, on a dj des travaux sur le cosmique de la linarit des nombre sous-jacents, et dans ces travaux, on a pas observ de nombre interdit.
> Le code que j'ai mis en exemple est une partie de la librairie nuage de feu qui permet d'valuer la distance des nombres en lien avec les nuages de matire noire.
> 
> Pour nos recherches il est impratifs que l'on sache si ces nombres interdits existent et comment les identifier, sinon notre algorythme de gnration de bruit antiparasite cosmtiques des rides linaire  l'ombre des plante ne pourra pas fonctionner, on prendrait trop de risques et on dsquilibrerait le flux tendu des tenseur des bombes  stranglet utilis pour la rpartition des ondes vibratoire de l'univers.
> 
> Alors par piti aide-nous que nous puissions sauver les personnes prisonnires des niveaux de vibrations infrieur.
> 
> 
> (dsol j'ai craqu, je sais que c'est pas bien mais a fait un bien fou).
> ...


Puisque t'arrive pas a voir un nombre non autorise pourquoi tu le crera pas suffit de crer un nombre jamais vu dans l'univers et programmer la mmoire a dire que ca c'est un nombre interdit et dit bug pour avoir une possibilit de 2n+z

----------


## ternel

Un nombre jamais vu d'en l'univers?
Vu par qui?
Vu en quel sens?
Tu as un exemple?

Programmer la mmoire?
De qui?
Laquelle?
Comment?

Tu prends en compte les extralucides et les voyageurs dans le temps?
D'ailleurs, un nombre interdit l'est-il absolument (toute date, tout lieu) ou seulement jusqu' ce que l'interdit soit lev?

----------


## fanmanga

L'histoire est plus simple que ca en vois pas tout les chiffres alors pourquoi tout les utiliser .
c'est vrais que mathmatiquement parlant j'ai 2^n possibilits
Mais c'est pas vrais si je prend quelqu possibilits de 2^n et je dit a la mmoire de ne pas les compter car il vont se prsenter jamais et mme si il prsente une fois par sicle tu dit bug donc j'aurais 2^n+z ou z les possibilits pas compter sur la mmoire.

----------


## skeud

Tu quand meme au courant que ton z est contenu dans les 2^n possibilit?

Tu sais que tout nombre entier positif peut s'crire sous la forme:

somme(0-n;2^n)

n allant de 0  l'infini et pouvant tre discontinu?

Donc z peut s'crire pareil, donc z n'est pas un nombre interdit, et si z n'est pas un nombre interdit, 2^n+z n'en est pas un non plus.

----------


## fanmanga

Et un exemple des chiffres interdites peux tre de la posie par exemple.




> Tu quand meme au courant que ton z est contenu dans les 2^n possibilit?
> 
> Tu sais que tout nombre entier positif peut s'crire sous la forme:
> 
> somme(0-n;2^n)
> 
> n allant de 0  l'infini et pouvant tre discontinu?
> 
> Donc z peut s'crire pareil, donc z n'est pas un nombre interdit, et si z n'est pas un nombre interdit, 2^n+z n'en est pas un non plus.


Mais z n'est pas un nombre il peut meme tre un objet et la formule 2n+z et 2n est correct.

----------


## skeud

> Mais z n'est pas un nombre il peut meme tre un objet et la formule 2n+z et 2n est correct.


pas un nombre = pas mathmatique donc pas de formule donc pas d'informatique donc ide useless.
CQFD.

----------


## ternel

Un objet? comme une tomate?

peux-tu me dcrire "8 + une tomate"? _(car jusqu' ce que tu ne dmontes cette axiomatique, 8 = 2)_

----------


## fanmanga

> Un nombre jamais vu d'en l'univers?


Oui tout qui y es autour de toi surtout les chiffres tu vois que l'Homme n'utilise pas tous les chiffres.



> Vu par qui?


par nos tous



> Vu en quel sens?


Que nous chiffres sont particulier.



> Tu as un exemple?


10



> Programmer la mmoire?
> De qui?


Par nos



> Laquelle?


Tous



> Comment?


Si n fichier peux donner 2^n interdire les chiffres que en vois pas donne 2^n+z



> Tu prends en compte les extralucides et les voyageurs dans le temps?


Oui ils aiment bien cette histoire



> D'ailleurs, un nombre interdit l'est-il absolument (toute date, tout lieu) ou seulement jusqu' ce que l'interdit soit lev?


Sa sera par vote les nombres quand vois jamais et un vote est changable avec le temps.




> Un objet? comme une tomate?
> 
> peux-tu me dcrire "8 + une tomate"? _(car jusqu' ce que tu ne dmontes cette axiomatique, 8 = 2)_


C'est 16 si une tomate=8 chiffre.
Objet comme des phrases interdit.

----------


## skeud

K, i'm out, sorry les gars ><

----------


## fanmanga

> pas un nombre = pas mathmatique donc pas de formule donc pas d'informatique donc ide useless.
> CQFD.


Pas un nombre mais il peut tre un nombre donc toujours de la mathmatique.

----------


## joel.drigo



----------


## Sunchaser

> Et un exemple des chiffres interdites peux tre de la posie par exemple.


Ca peut tre du cassoulet aussi ?
Parce que je vais au pays du cassoulet dans pas longtemps, donc si jamais je peux ramener des "chiffres interdites" comme souvenir de vacances, ca serait cool.

----------


## Hy5er

J'ai beaucoup aim le :
"Tu as un exemple ?"
10 ...  ::mouarf::

----------


## Captain_JS

C'est le premier qui arrive  additionner des tomates et des carottes  ::aie::   ::ptdr:: 
Est-ce que le chiffre a peut tre une frquence ? parce qu'ils en ont fait un film je crois  :8-): 

(sinon on se croirait au smilblick, mais en version "nombre interdit", et d'ailleurs Est-ce que le nombre peut tre une zone ? parce qu'ils en ont fait une mission je crois)

----------


## antonysansh

> Bonjour, fanmanga! Alors est-ce qu'un coiffeur peut se tirlipoter le nombre interdit tout seul dans sa tente, pfff!





> Non! a quoi pensez-vous?





> A la mme chose que toi, dgotant! Pfff!

----------


## fanmanga

Alors vous pensez quoi de cette compression par nombre non autorise ?

----------


## bobnolit

> Alors vous pensez quoi de cette compression par nombre non autorise ?


Dsol, je me sens oblig mme si ce n'est pas trs respectueux :

----------


## fanmanga

Mais ca marche non?
Bravo double synchronisation 22h22 dans mon email

----------


## bobnolit

L'extrait n'est pas assez explicite?

----------


## fanmanga

Mais est ce que ca marche ou pas lol

----------


## tatayo

Tout le monde a dj rpondu: non.
Mais  toi de nous *prouver* que nous avons tord. Et pour cela, un simple "j'ai raison" ne suffit pas.

Donc prend un message au hasard dans cette discussion, compresse le avec ton algorithme, montre nous les tapes de cette compression et le rsultat.
Et bien sr, explique nous aussi comment dcompresser ledit rsultat pour retrouver le message d'origine...

Tatayo.

----------


## fanmanga

Mme si les nombres non autorise n'existe pas en peux les calculer c'est les possibilits qui ce prsentes jamais ou rarement donc mon ide tien la route sans ou avec la prsence du nombre non autorise.

----------


## ternel

tu comptes optimiser quoi, la?
Parce que tu parles quand mme de calculer des nombres qui n'existent pas pour obtenir avantage de leur possibilit d'existence...

----------


## fanmanga

​Combien y a-t-il de fichiers possibles de 10 millard bits ?​



Oui c'est vrais pour n fichiers il y 2^n possibilit mais ca c'est pas vrais si je prends plusieurs possibilits jamais prsente a cause du loi de l'univers ou l'Homme et pas les compter comme ca on aura 2^n+z ou z les possibilits jamais prsente ou rarement prsente (sicle )​
​

Par exemple si en veux savoir les possibilits jamais prsente dans 10 millard de bit il suffit de faire un rand ou plus pour savoir les possibilits jamais prsente en tous cas ni Homme ni ca cration n'crivent toutes les possibilits.

----------


## tomlev

> ​Combien y a-t-il de fichiers possibles de 10 millard bits ?​
> 
> 
> 
> Oui c'est vrais pour n fichiers il y 2^n possibilit mais ca c'est pas vrais si je prends plusieurs possibilits jamais prsente a cause du loi de l'univers ou l'Homme et pas les compter comme ca on aura 2^n+z ou z les possibilits jamais prsente ou rarement prsente (sicle )​


Mais on s'en fout que certaines possibilits ne se produiront jamais ! A partir du moment o on ne sait pas lesquelles ne se produiront jamais, on ne peut pas en tirer parti. A chaque fois que tu vas compresser un fichier, il y aura un risque de ne pas pouvoir le relire, ce qui rend ton algo inutilisable, puisqu'il n'est pas fiable.
​




> Par exemple si en veux savoir les possibilits jamais prsente dans 10 millard de bit il suffit de faire un rand ou plus pour savoir les possibilits jamais prsente en tous cas ni Homme ni ca cration n'crivent toutes les possibilits.


Je ne vois vraiment pas en quoi un rand va te permettre d'identifier les possibilits jamais prsentes... Un rand, par dfinition, c'est alatoire. Ca pourra aussi bien te sortir un fichier qui existe dj, qu'un fichier qui existera demain, ou qui n'existera jamais. Comme tu n'en sais rien, tu ne peux pas utiliser cette information.

Enfin bon, aprs si a t'amuses de faire un algo qui a un risque non ngligeable de perdre des donnes, c'est ton droit... mais tu seras le seul  l'utiliser.

----------


## fanmanga

En se fou pas des possibilits non prsente en compte pas c'est tout.
Si tu prend tous les pc de monde un chantillon de 10 millard de bit tu vas voir que nous utilisont que 1 millard de possibilit pas 10 millard car l'Homme ni ca cration rand qui dpend d'un temps humain ne peuvent crire tout les chiffres.
Et pour l'utilisation du rand (le ran ni pas alatoire c'est peusdo alatoire )puisque il dpend du mme temps de l'Homme en peux dtecter les possibilits non utiliser.
Et enfin pour tre sur a 100% pourquoi pas faire l'interdiction des ses possibilits jamais prsente sur le logiciel de programation comme pour les commandes systme.

----------


## tatayo

Si je fais une analogie entre ton "algorithme" bas sur un tirage alatoire, et un lanc de d  6 faces:
Je fais 3 lancs, et les faces qui ne sortent pas ne sortiront jamais.
Belle faon de voir les choses...

Tatayo.

----------


## Flodelarab

[mode avocat_du_diable ON] 
C'est pourtant comme cela que fonctionnent de nombreux algorithmes.
Si ce n'est pas dans le dictionnaire, ce n'est pas dans le fichier.
[mode avocat_du_diable OFF]

Mais on revient  ce que je disais: il va faire la liste des fichiers de dix milliards de bits  ::ptdr:: 
L'utilisateur, bon pre de famille, ne pourra mme pas avoir le dictionnaire sur son PC.  ::lahola::

----------


## fanmanga

> Si je fais une analogie entre ton "algorithme" bas sur un tirage alatoire, et un lanc de d  6 faces:
> Je fais 3 lancs, et les faces qui ne sortent pas ne sortiront jamais.
> Belle faon de voir les choses...
> 
> Tatayo.


Oui un peux ca est la face qui sort jamais ne donnera ca place mmoire.




> [mode avocat_du_diable ON] 
> C'est pourtant comme cela que fonctionnent de nombreux algorithmes.
> Si ce n'est pas dans le dictionnaire, ce n'est pas dans le fichier.
> [mode avocat_du_diable OFF]
> 
> Mais on revient  ce que je disais: il va faire la liste des fichiers de dix milliards de bits 
> L'utilisateur, bon pre de famille, ne pourra mme pas avoir le dictionnaire sur son PC.


J'ai besoin de savoir juste les possibilits qui sort jamais ou rarement pour pas les compter donc plus de mmoire dans 10 millard de bit.




> Mais tu n'as jamais fait aucun des tests ni lu aucun des contre exemples qui t'ont t proposs.
> Si tu  l'avais fait, on en serait pas  7 pages de discussions et ta question n'aurait pas termine dans la rubrique gag de la taverne, mais serait toujours dans la rubrique Algo.


Et la la discussion peux trouver ca place💙

----------


## escartefigue

> En se fou pas des possibilits non prsente en compte pas c'est tout.
> Si tu prend tous les pc de monde un chantillon de 10 millard de bit tu vas voir que nous utilisont que 1 millard de possibilit pas 10 millard car l'Homme ni ca cration rand qui dpend d'un temps humain ne peuvent crire tout les chiffres.
> Et pour l'utilisation du rand (le ran ni pas alatoire c'est peusdo alatoire )puisque il dpend du mme temps de l'Homme en peux dtecter les possibilits non utiliser.
> Et enfin pour tre sur a 100% pourquoi pas faire l'interdiction des ses possibilits jamais prsente sur le logiciel de programation comme pour les commandes systme.


Jean Claude Van Damme, sors de ce corps !

----------


## fanmanga

Bah si en sais combien on a des possibilits crer par l'Homme ou ca machine en peux interdire les possibilits jamais prsente de logiciels de programtion 
Comme ca en aura 2^n+z pas juste 2^n possibilit avec 10 millard bit.

----------


## antonysansh

Et si l'homme avec un grand H (et non pas une grande hache mme si en face de toi j'aimerais m'en munir), avait pens comme toi avant d'inventer les mots ?
Il se serait dit que comme les mots ne sont prsents nul part, c'est qu'il sont interdits !

Et alors on ne serait pas entrain de lire les btises que tu peux crire.




Si vous me cherchez, je fais de la peinture dans ma grotte.

----------


## fanmanga

> Et si l'homme avec un grand H (et non pas une grande hache mme si en face de toi j'aimerais m'en munir), avait pens comme toi avant d'inventer les mots ?
> Il se serait dit que comme les mots ne sont prsents nul part, c'est qu'il sont interdits !
> 
> Et alors on ne serait pas entrain de lire les btises que tu peux crire.


C'est vrais que l'Homme qui y a inventer les mots mme les mots veux converger et tre humaine.

A ce que je sache si il y que 1 milliards de possibilits sur 10 millard valide en peux construire une bijection avec ses possibilits qui reste dans un espace plus petit que 10 millard. 
Ce que peux faire mon z de dpart.

----------


## tatayo

> A ce que je sache si il n'y que 1 milliards de possibilits sur 10 milliards valides on peux construire une bijection avec ses possibilits qui reste dans un espace plus petit que 10 milliards. 
> Ce que peut faire mon z de dpart.


Certes, mais jusqu' preuve du contraire, rien ne permet d'affirmer que cette hypothse est vrai, et le cas chant rien ne permet de connatre la liste exhaustive de ces possibilits.

Et c'est justement cette preuve qui fait dfaut ici. Et ce n'est pas avec des tirages alatoires que tu vas apporter cette preuve.

Tatayo.

----------


## antonysansh

> A ce que je sache si il y que 1 milliards de possibilits sur 10 millard valide en peux construire une bijection avec ses possibilits qui reste dans un espace plus petit que 10 millard. 
> Ce que peux faire mon z de dpart.


*Bijection dans un ensemble plus petit ?!?!?*  ::cfou::  Sais-tu rellement ce qu'est une bijection ?

Puisque que tu sais pleins de choses, sais tu qu'il existe une bijection entre ℕ et ℕ2 ?

Cela veut dire que ℕ2 est dnombrable. On peut aussi montrer que ℕ10 000 000 000 est lui aussi dnombrable.
De plus {0;1} ⊂ ℕ donc {0;1}10 000 000 000 ⊂ ℕ10 000 000 000 donc l'ensemble des fichiers cods sur 10 milliards de bits est dnombrable (et fini en plus d'o l'galit des cardinals).

Bref tu racontes n'importe quoi depuis le dbut.

----------


## Flodelarab

> A ce que je sache si il y que 1 milliards de possibilits sur 10 millard valide en peux construire une bijection avec ses possibilits qui reste dans un espace plus petit que 10 millard.


 FAUX ! Et alors l je m'insurge: la dmonstration du contraire est crite en entier page 1 de cette discussion.

IL N'Y A *PAS ASSEZ* DE FICHIERS PLUS PETITS POUR COMPRESSER UN FICHIER DE TAILLE DONNE.

----------


## fanmanga

> *Bijection dans un ensemble plus petit ?!?!?*  Sais-tu rellement ce qu'est une bijection ?
> 
> Puisque que tu sais pleins de choses, sais tu qu'il existe une bijection entre ℕ et ℕ2 ?
> 
> Cela veut dire que ℕ2 est dnombrable. On peut aussi montrer que ℕ10 000 000 000 est lui aussi dnombrable.
> De plus {0;1} ⊂ ℕ donc {0;1}10 000 000 000 ⊂ ℕ10 000 000 000 donc l'ensemble des fichiers cods sur 10 milliards de bits est dnombrable (et fini en plus d'o l'galit des cardinals).
> 
> Bref tu racontes n'importe quoi depuis le dbut.


Mais dans mon cas ou j'ai limite les possibilits sur 1 millard de possibilit sur 10 millard il sera possible de faire une bijection entre l'ensemble de 1 millard de possibilits et un ensemble de 1 millard donc un gain de 9 millard de possibilits. 
Si j'ai  10 bit mais j'ai limite les possibilits a 3 possiblit 115 et 110 et 100 avec ses 3 possibilits mme si il sont construit de 10 bit je peux le coder dans des 2 bit si j'ai fait un bijiction pour dire que 115=1 110=2 et 100=3.




> Certes, mais jusqu' preuve du contraire, rien ne permet d'affirmer que cette hypothse est vrai, et le cas chant rien ne permet de connatre la liste exhaustive de ces possibilits.
> 
> Et c'est justement cette preuve qui fait dfaut ici. Et ce n'est pas avec des tirages alatoires que tu vas apporter cette preuve.
> 
> Tatayo.


Oui je suis d'accord avec toi mais si c'est  pour une bonne raison une mise a jour de windows peux nous donner ses possibilits sur 10 millard valide.

----------


## tatayo

Et moi sur 100 000 milliards de possibilits, je bloque tout sauf 0 et 1, et ainsi je peux compresser tous les fichiers sur 1 bit via une bijection indirects des 10 bleus.
Winzip et consort n'ont qu' se rhabiller...

Pour la dernire fois, pour faire ce que tu veux faire il te faut mettre en place un dictionnaire qui recense tous les cas possibles.
C'est faisable si tu veux compresser un texte, par exemple, puisqu'il "suffit" de faire la liste des mots, et de leur affecter une valeur. Si tu as moins de 256 mots diffrents, tu peux n'utiliser qu'un octet par mot, au lieu d'un octet par lettre.

Mais dans le cas d'une compression de fichiers quelconques, rien de rien de chez rien ne te permet d'liminer  priori certaines valeurs. RIEN. Donc ton algorithme ne tient pas la route.

Tatayo.

----------


## skeud

Techniquement parlant c'est faisable ton truc, j'ai mme un truc meilleur moi:

Prenons des fichiers de 4 bit. Il y a donc les possibilit suivante:
0000
0001
0010
0011
0100
0101
....


Soit au total 2^4 possibilit (16 pour ceux qui ne savent pas calcul).
Donc je fais un serveur avec ces 16 fichiers, pour chaque fichier j'attribue une valeur, donc au total 16 valeurs.

Et quand je compresse, je mets cette valeur dans le fichier compresser. Du coup je me retrouve avec un fichier de taille (attends, pour mettre 16 valeurs dans un fichier, j'ai besoin de quoi? Oh merde, de 4 bit).

----------


## fanmanga

> Et moi sur 100 000 milliards de possibilits, je bloque tout sauf 0 et 1, et ainsi je peux compresser tous les fichiers sur 1 bit via une bijection indirects des 10 bleus.
> Winzip et consort n'ont qu' se rhabiller...
> 
> Pour la dernire fois, pour faire ce que tu veux faire il te faut mettre en place un dictionnaire qui recense tous les cas possibles.
> C'est faisable si tu veux compresser un texte, par exemple, puisqu'il "suffit" de faire la liste des mots, et de leur affecter une valeur. Si tu as moins de 256 mots diffrents, tu peux n'utiliser qu'un octet par mot, au lieu d'un octet par lettre.
> 
> Mais dans le cas d'une compression de fichiers quelconques, rien de rien de chez rien ne te permet d'liminer  priori certaines valeurs. RIEN. Donc ton algorithme ne tient pas la route.
> 
> Tatayo.


Une mise a jour Windows peux dtecter ses valeur qui sert a rien .
Si non je sais pas peut tre quel existe une mthode pour les dtecter. 
En plus en limitant les programes en peux aussi raliser ca.




> FAUX ! Et alors l je m'insurge: la dmonstration du contraire est crite en entier page 1 de cette discussion.
> 
> IL N'Y A *PAS ASSEZ* DE FICHIERS PLUS PETITS POUR COMPRESSER UN FICHIER DE TAILLE DONNE.


C'est pas vrais si en limitant les nombres de possibilits de ses fichiers.
La tu parle du cas gnral ou toutes les possibilits sont prsente.
Mais physiquement parlent il y a plusieurs possibilits jamais prsente.

----------


## skeud

> C'est pas vrais si en limitant les nombres de possibilits de ses fichiers.
> La tu parle du cas gnral ou toutes les possibilits sont prsente.
> Mais physiquement parlent il y a plusieurs possibilits jamais prsente.


1) on ne peut pas connaitre les possibilit qui n'xisteront jamais sauf:
  A) Si tu connais toute les lignes de codes crites dans le monde pass et futur
  B) Tu trouves suffisamment de place pour stock toute les valeurs "admises"
2) La place qu'il faudrait afin d'indexer tout ces fichiers dpasserait la taille des disques durs d'un pays entier runi, donc au final, on ne compresse pas.
3) le principe d'un compresseur, c'est de pouvoir compresser et dcompresser sans rien avoir besoin  cot, tu as un fichier en entre, un fichier en sortie. POINT BARRE, rien d'autre.

Si tu ne respecte pas le 3, alors je vais te donner un moyen de compresser un fichier, peu importe sa taille en un fichier de moins de 1Ko: 
L'UPLOAD
Tu prends ton fichier de 10Go, tu l'envois sur un serveur, le serveur te donne un numro (dison 10) et tu stock ce 10 dans un fichier. Et pof, tu as compress ta donne.

----------


## tatayo

> Une mise a jour Windows peux dtecter ses valeur qui sert a rien .


Non, une mise  jour de Windows se contente... de mettre  jour Windows*, mais pas tes thories fumeuses. Donc je ne vois pas le rapport...



> Si non je sais pas peut tre quel existe une mthode pour les dtecter. 
> En plus en limitant les programes en peux aussi raliser ca.


[/quote]
A part la drogue et/ou l'alcool, non, et c'est ce qu'on se tue  tenter de te faire comprendre.

Tatayo.

*, mais mais mais... Windows 10, avec un fond bleu ! C'est synchro !

----------


## fanmanga

Mais la en parle juste de 10 milllard de bit pourquoi me dit vous que c'est impossible de savoir ses chiffres interdit.
10 millard de bit c'est rien si en veux raliser cette exprience une petite mise a  jour qui scan 10 millard de bit pour liminer les possibilits qui sert a rien c'est rien car en vas gagner beaucoup.

----------


## tatayo

Et qu'est-ce que tu vas scanner prcisment ?

Tatayo.

----------


## fanmanga

> Non, une mise  jour de Windows se contente... de mettre  jour Windows*, mais pas tes thories fumeuses. Donc je ne vois pas le rapport...


A part la drogue et/ou l'alcool, non, et c'est ce qu'on se tue  tenter de te faire comprendre.

Tatayo.

*, mais mais mais... Windows 10, avec un fond bleu ! C'est synchro ![/QUOTE]

Mais mon truck et faisable non?




> Et qu'est-ce que tu vas scanner prcisment ?
> 
> Tatayo.


Juste compter les possibilits sur 10 millard qui existe vraiment sur des millions de pc comme ca en conaitra les possibilits qui se prsentent jamais sur 10 millard et l'interdire par logiciel comme ca on vas gagner beaucoup de mmoire .

----------


## Bousk

> Mais mon truck et faisable non?


Tu espres vraiment qu'on va soudainement te dire oui ?
Comme dirais Coluche (ou tait-ce Michel Audiard d'aprs internet ?) : tu ses tout  ::weird::

----------


## ternel

C'est Audiard qui l'a crit, pour "les tontons flingueurs".
La phrase complte tant "[Ces gens-l], a ose tout, c'est mme  a qu'on les reconnat."

D'ailleurs, il y aurait pas de la poire?

----------


## fanmanga

> Tu espres vraiment qu'on va soudainement te dire oui ?
> Comme dirais Coluche (ou tait-ce Michel Audiard d'aprs internet ?) : tu ses tout


Tu peux le vrifier dans un seule pc scaner toute les bit de 10 millard qui peux exist sur ton pc faut juste que les bits ce suivent de 10 millard de bit.
Par exemple je commence depuis le debut ou la fin et je prend 10 millard de bit puis je me decale d'un bit ou plus .
En dira que tu trouvera 2^n mais non il y a des possibilits qui sort jamais donc +z💙

----------


## skeud

> Juste compter les possibilits sur 10 millard qui existe vraiment sur des millions de pc comme ca en conaitra les possibilits qui se prsentent jamais sur 10 millard et l'interdire par logiciel comme ca on vas gagner beaucoup de mmoire .


Comment on fait pour les personnes qui sont pas sous windows?
Comment mettre  jour tout les logiciels du monde pour pas qu'ils crivent de fichier interdit?
10 milliard de bit, a fait 1.25 Go, dsol de te dire a, mais il y a des fichiers beaucoup plus gros, donc c'est pas assez.

Bref, imaginons qu'on est pas de fichier de plus de 2Go.
Avec la fibre, on atteint un dbit thorique maximum de 1GBits/s soit environ 125Mo/s.

Il nous faut donc 16 seconde pour envoyer un fichier par le rseau. (le disque dur tant plus rapide, pas besoin de compter le temps qu'il faut pour le lire).
Pour un fichier de 2Go, on a 8 * 2^2 000 000 000 possibilit de fichier, imaginons (par le plus grand des hasard) que seule 2^1 000 possibilit existe rellement sur le march.
Imaginons que chaque ordinateur ne possde qu'un fichier et que chaque fichier soit une des possiblilit.
Il faudrait donc 8 * 2^1 000 seconde afin de tous les dcouvrir.

8*2^1000 seconde quivaut  peu de chose prs  un 1 suivui de 294 '0' annes. Tu vois donc bien que c'est impossible  ::): .

De plus comme je l'ai expliqu, un "compresseur" ne doit pas se servir de quelque chose extrieur au programme. Tu compte stock toutes les possibilit dans ton programme?

PS: oui j'ai du temps  perdre et alors? :p

----------


## fanmanga

> Comment on fait pour les personnes qui sont pas sous windows?
> Comment mettre  jour tout les logiciels du monde pour pas qu'ils crivent de fichier interdit?
> 10 milliard de bit, a fait 1.25 Go, dsol de te dire a, mais il y a des fichiers beaucoup plus gros, donc c'est pas assez.
> 
> Bref, imaginons qu'on est pas de fichier de plus de 2Go.
> Avec la fibre, on atteint un dbit thorique maximum de 1GBits/s soit environ 125Mo/s.
> 
> Il nous faut donc 16 seconde pour envoyer un fichier par le rseau. (le disque dur tant plus rapide, pas besoin de compter le temps qu'il faut pour le lire).
> Pour un fichier de 2Go, on a 8 * 2^2 000 000 000 possibilit de fichier, imaginons (par le plus grand des hasard) que seule 2^1 000 possibilit existe rellement sur le march.
> ...


Comme j'ai dit il possible de tester ses possibilits juste sur un seul pc.
Un fichier de 2 g contient beaucoup de 10 millard de bit donc en peux le compresser aussi.
Oui j'ai besoin de ses possibilits dans mon program en plus 1 milllard de bit c'est rien .
En plus les mises a jour aujourd'hui c'est facile car tout monde et sur internet.

----------


## skeud

> Comme j'ai dit il possible de tester ses possibilits juste sur un seul pc.
> Un fichier de 2 g contient beaucoup de 10 millard de bit donc en peux le compresser aussi.


Et on stock o toutes les possibilits?

----------


## antonysansh

Il y a bien une solution tout compte fait.

*Les bits quantiques !!!*

Exemple pour 2 bits que je stock sur 1 seul :
00
01
10
11
J'ai un *bit quantique* qui possde une *superposition de 4 tats* et que je vais noter *|Bq>*.
_|Bq> = a|00> + b|01> + c|10> + d|11>
avec a+b+c+d = 1_

J'ai donc compress mon fichier de 2 bits dans un fichier de 1 bit.
Je peux bien sr faire la mme chose sur 10 milliards de bits et les compresser en 1 seul. Mais l il nous faut un bit super quantique ou un super bit quantique je ne sais plus trop. En tout cas je viens de jeter un il sur leboncoin et malheureusement c'est trop cher.


Ensuite pour le dcompresser ce nest pas compliqu. Il suffit de le mesurer (double clic sur le fichier suffit) et de croiser les doigts pour tomber sur le bon tat.


Si tu choisis le bon bit quantique avec la bonne onde de probabilit, tu peux augmenter tes chances.
Mais comme le disais : 


> Dieu ne joue pas aux ds.


 Si seulement il avait pu connaitre fanmanga.

----------


## fanmanga

> Et on stock o toutes les possibilits?


Dans le programme 1 millard de possibilits c'est rien.
Pour un program que chaque 10 millard de bit le transforme en 1 millard bit.




> Il y a bien une solution tout compte fait.
> 
> *Les bits quantiques !!!*
> 
> Exemple pour 2 bits que je stock sur 1 seul :
> 00
> 01
> 10
> 11
> ...


Moi je joue au d mais il y a des faces que je compte pas car il seront jamais prsente a cause du loi de l'univers sur nos.




> Donc on a un fichier 10 milliard de bit qu'on transforme en 1 milliard. OK.
> 10 milliard de bit = 2^10 milliard de possibilit, imaginons 2^1000 vrai possibilit sur un PC.
> 
> On devra donc stock 2^1000 milliard de bit pour compresser un fichier de 10 milliard.
> Tu as donc besoin d'un executable de 125Go pour compresser un fichier de 1.25Go.
> 
> Tu en connais beaucoup des gens qui installeront a?


Sur un serveur 125 g c'est rien si en prend toute ca donn chaque 10millard deviens 1 millard puis en boucle 1 millard tout les possibilits.

----------


## skeud

> Dans le programme 1 millard de possibilits c'est rien.
> Pour un program que chaque 10 millard de bit le transforme en 1 millard bit.


Donc on a un fichier 10 milliard de bit qu'on transforme en 1 milliard. OK.
10 milliard de bit = 2^10 milliard de possibilit, imaginons 2^1000 vrai possibilit sur un PC.

On devra donc stock 2^1000 milliard de bit pour compresser un fichier de 10 milliard.
Tu as donc besoin d'un executable de 125Go pour compresser un fichier de 1.25Go.

Tu en connais beaucoup des gens qui installeront a?

----------


## Captain_JS

> Moi je joue au d mais il y a des faces que je compte pas car il seront jamais prsente a cause du loi de l'univers sur nos.


Tu joue au d mais tu ne garde que la face 10 ? c'est a  ::ptdr::

----------


## escartefigue

> Moi je joue au d mais il y a des faces que je compte pas car il seront jamais prsente a cause du loi de l'univers sur nos.


Tout  fait, d'ailleurs je fait pareil : je joue au tennis, mais je compte pas les points de l'adversaire, c'est la fameuse loi de l'univers.

----------


## fanmanga

> Tout  fait, d'ailleurs je fait pareil : je joue au tennis, mais je compte pas les points de l'adversaire, c'est la fameuse loi de l'univers.


Et oui la fameuse loi de l'univers pas compter lorsque en souhaite partag.




> Tu joue au d mais tu ne garde que la face 10 ? c'est a


Oui un peux ca ou le 10 le 1 c'est un homme et le 0 c'est une femme lol.😻💙



Alors vous avez trouvez combien dans votre pc de possibilits sur 10 milliards moi j'ai trouv que 1 milliards et vous?

----------


## joel.drigo

> Si tu choisis le bon bit quantique avec la bonne onde de probabilit, tu peux augmenter tes chances.


Avec un bon vieux gnrateur dimprobabilit infinie, a marcherait beaucoup mieux. Reste  en trouver un dans un vide grenier. C'est mal barr avec l'annulation de la braderie de Lille  ::aie::

----------


## bobnolit

> Avec un bon vieux gnrateur dimprobabilit infinie, a marcherait beaucoup mieux. Reste  en trouver un dans un vide grenier. C'est mal barr avec l'annulation de la braderie de Lille


Au moins, ils ont vit les risques de chutes de baleine et de ptunia.

----------


## Sunchaser

> Alors vous avez trouvez combien dans votre pc de possibilits sur 10 milliards moi j'ai trouv que 1 milliards et vous?


Parce que tu crois qu'il y en a qui vont chercher ?  ::lol::

----------


## escartefigue

> Alors vous avez trouvez combien dans votre pc de possibilits sur 10 milliards moi j'ai trouv que 1 milliards et vous?


J'en suis  9 687 148 732 
Le truc c'est que tout  l'heure j'avais trouv 9  687 148 733, j'ai du me louper sur une retenue, c'est ballot, du coup je recommence le comptage depuis le dbut 

C'est comme compter les moutons c'est long

----------


## Auteur

Ca y est cette discussion est rsolue ? Ouf  ::aie::

----------


## fanmanga

> J'en suis  9 687 148 732 
> Le truc c'est que tout  l'heure j'avais trouv 9  687 148 733, j'ai du me louper sur une retenue, c'est ballot, du coup je recommence le comptage depuis le dbut 
> 
> C'est comme compter les moutons c'est long


Oui est c'est bizzare que en trouve tous les mme possibilit.
Et nous partageons 9 millard de rsultats .
Et oui les chiffres interdite.

----------


## escartefigue

> Et oui la fameuse loi de l'univers pas compter lorsque en souhaite partag.





> Et oui les chiffres interdite.


Le mec a fum tout le stock de chez mondial moquette c'est pas possible  ::aie:: 

En cherchant bien sur e-bay doit y avoir des cerveaux  vendre, mme en occase ce sera toujours une amlioration, je propose d'ouvrir une souscription parceque l c'est pas humain de le laisser dans un tel tat  ::(:

----------


## fanmanga

> Le mec a fum tout le stock de chez mondial moquette c'est pas possible 
> 
> En cherchant bien sur e-bay doit y avoir des cerveaux  vendre, mme en occase ce sera toujours une amlioration, je propose d'ouvrir une souscription parceque l c'est pas humain de le laisser dans un tel tat


Qui ?
C'est quoi mondiale moquette je connais pas?

----------


## Captain_JS

Mais en fait t'as besoin que d'1 seul bit avec ta compression  ::weird::  parce que tu stocke 10 milliards de possibilit dans 1 milliard, mais en continuant :
1 milliard dans 100 millions
100 millions dans 10 millions
10 millions dans 1 million
1 million dans 100 000 bits
100 000 dans 10 000
10 000 dans 1 000
1 000 dans 100 bits
100 dans 10
10 dans 5
5 dans 3
3 dans 2
2 en 1 bit
Donc en 13 itrations t'as super compress ton fichier  :8O: 
Et avec 13 lignes jaunes tu retrouve ton rsultat  ::mouarf::

----------


## fanmanga

Ca c'est vrais c'est en fait l'interdiction de 9 milliards de possibilits sur 10 milliard. 
Mais l'amis qui y a fait le test dans son pc il a trouv 9 milliards et 6 million mais un problme des nombres interdit l'empcher d'avoir le bon compte.

bon c'est en fait le compte en trouve 9 milliard car nous somme synchro avec le 9 dans ce univers il y a donc presque 1 millard de possibilits jamais prsente qui faut interdire.
Qui reviens a transformer 10 milliards  de bit a 9 milliards.
Qui reviens a la mme chose.

Alors comment vous trouvez l'ide ca marche ou pas  interdire 1 milliards ou plus de 10 milliards de bit comme ca en aura plus de mmoire et en va interdire juste les possibilits qui se prsentes jamais ou rarement.

----------


## fanmanga

dieu ne joue pas aux ds einstein

cessez de dire  dieu ce qu'il doit faire Niels Bohr

Je joue au ds mais il y a des possibilits jamais prsentes a cause de loi de l'univers fanmanga.

----------


## Sunchaser

> dieu ne joue pas aux ds einstein
> 
> cessez de dire  dieu ce qu'il doit faire Niels Bohr
> 
> Je joue au ds mais il y a des possibilits jamais prsentes a cause de loi de l'univers fanmanga.


De plus en plus givr ..  ::ptdr:: 
Attends, je tente moi aussi une citation ... hum ...  je me gratte la tte ... ah ! voila !:



> Si ma tante en avait, on l'appelerait mon oncle.
> 
> Sign: quelqu'un de ma famille, je me souviens plus, il devait tre tard, genre 'bourr-moins-le-quart'

----------


## fanmanga

> De plus en plus givr .. 
> Attends, je tente moi aussi une citation ... hum ...  je me gratte la tte ... ah ! voila !:


Mais ma citation est plus jolie lol et rpond au questionnment.
 ::aie:: 
Car vraiment il y a des possibilits qui sont interdites par le loi de l'univers.
En comparant plusieurs(pas beaucoup )qui vont calculer tous les 10 milliard dans la mmoire en va tomb sur ses mme possibilits jamais prsent pour les interdire dans 10 milliard.

Il suffit pour trouver ses possibilits jamais prsentes de prendre des bouts de mmoire de 10 milliard d'un seul pc et essayer de les compter  (le vrais compte c'est 9 milliard )(il contient plusieurs 10 milliard ) et faire ce test pour plusieurs pc et cava donner la mme rsultat car ont subi la mme loi de l'univers donc les mmes possibilit non crites malgr toutes les chantillons prise par plusieurs pc vont tre le mme. 
Comme ca en peut interdire 1 milliard de ses possibilits jamais prsente  pour commencer. 
Interdire 1 milliards de bite dans 10 milliard .
Ca veux dire que 10 milliard de bit deviens par bijection 9 milliard de bit et en boucle ca donnera presque rien .

Et me dite pas que ma solution ne marche pas interdire juste 1 milliards de possibilits sur 10 milliards car j'ai vu dans le monde de 10 que ca march eux qui ont interdit 9 milliards de possibilits.

----------


## skeud

> Et me dite pas que ma solution ne marche pas interdire juste 1 milliards de possibilits sur 10 milliards car j'ai vu dans le monde de 10 que ca march eux qui ont interdit 9 milliards de possibilits.


bah retourne dans ce monde o le racisme des nombres est monnaie courante  ::ptdr::

----------


## fanmanga

> bah retourne dans ce monde o le racisme des nombres est monnaie courante


Non pas avant de trouver le maitre d'tage 14.

----------


## bobnolit

> dieu ne joue pas aux ds einstein
> 
> cessez de dire  dieu ce qu'il doit faire Niels Bohr
> 
> Je joue au ds mais il y a des possibilits jamais prsentes a cause de loi de l'univers fanmanga.


Il admet lui mme qu'il ne vit pas dans le mme univers. C'est une explication parfaite : son systme marche, mais uniquement dans son univers, qui n'est pas le notre. Aprs, pourquoi venir parler de a dans un autre univers dont il ne connat pas les lois, qui ont l'air d'tre diffrentes des siennes? Je vous laisse seuls juges.

----------


## fanmanga

> Il admet lui mme qu'il ne vit pas dans le mme univers. C'est une explication parfaite : son systme marche, mais uniquement dans son univers, qui n'est pas le notre. Aprs, pourquoi venir parler de a dans un autre univers dont il ne connat pas les lois, qui ont l'air d'tre diffrentes des siennes? Je vous laisse seuls juges.


Non mon systme marche aussi dans ce univers 9 milliard ou 1 milliard de possibilits jamais prsentes dans chaque pc et pourquoi tout pc donne le mme rsultats les mmes possibilit jamais crite sur 10 milliards de bit.

----------


## bobnolit

> Non mon systme marche aussi dans ce univers 9 milliard ou 1 milliard de possibilits jamais prsentes dans chaque pc et pourquoi tout pc donne le mme rsultats les mmes possibilit jamais crite sur 10 milliards de bit.


Tous les pc donnent le mme rsultat? Je veux une dmonstration de cette phrase, parce qu'elle va tre gratin  mon avis...

----------


## fanmanga

> Tous les pc donnent le mme rsultat? Je veux une dmonstration de cette phrase, parce qu'elle va tre gratin  mon avis...


Ta un pc prend tout les chantillons de 10 bit  ton pc contient beaucoup de 10 milliard de bit
Tu va trouv 9 milliard de possibilit et en aura les mmes possibilit jamais crit.
La question est pourquoi 
La rponse car nous subissant le mme loi de l'univers sur 10 millard de bit.

----------


## bobnolit

> Ta un pc prend tout les chantillons de 10 bit  ton pc contient beaucoup de 10 milliard de bit
> Tu va trouv 9 milliard de possibilit et en aura les mmes possibilit jamais crit.
> La question est pourquoi 
> La rponse car nous subissant le mme loi de l'univers sur 10 millard de bit.


Je te propose une chose simple, mme si au vue des prcdente demande, elle a peu de chance d'aboutir : 

1)Tu codes une mthode permettant d'obtenir un tirage alatoire de toutes les valeurs entre 1 et 1000, ce tirage sera enregistr dans un fichier du format que tu veux. Je rduis  1000 pour facilement transfrer le fichier.

2) je fais la mme chose de mon cot. Ou tu partages tes lignes de code pour que je puisse l'utiliser sur ma machine. Et je dis bien les lignes de codes. Pas de fichier car je ne te connais pas et je n'ai pas envie de me retrouver envahi de virus par un fichier malveillant. 

3) On lance le calcul 100 fois.

4)On change nos fichiers pour voir. Je suis  peu prs sur qu'il n'y aura pas 100 valeurs qui manqueront. Peut tre certaines ne seront pas l, mais selon tes dires, il en faut au moins 100.

Tu es partant? Je prcise cependant  l'avance que les tapes se font dans l'ordre indiqu, c'est  dire que je lance mon dveloppement que quand j'aurais vu la preuve de l'existence d'un code fait par tes doigts.

----------


## fanmanga

> Je te propose une chose simple, mme si au vue des prcdente demande, elle a peu de chance d'aboutir : 
> 
> 1)Tu codes une mthode permettant d'obtenir un tirage alatoire de toutes les valeurs entre 1 et 1000, ce tirage sera enregistr dans un fichier du format que tu veux. Je rduis  1000 pour facilement transfrer le fichier.
> 
> 2) je fais la mme chose de mon cot. Ou tu partages tes lignes de code pour que je puisse l'utiliser sur ma machine. Et je dis bien les lignes de codes. Pas de fichier car je ne te connais pas et je n'ai pas envie de me retrouver envahi de virus par un fichier malveillant. 
> 
> 3) On lance le calcul 100 fois.
> 
> 4)On change nos fichiers pour voir. Je suis  peu prs sur qu'il n'y aura pas 100 valeurs qui manqueront. Peut tre certaines ne seront pas l, mais selon tes dires, il en faut au moins 100.
> ...


Ca marche pas il n' y a pas une mthode qui te donne des rsultats alatoire. 
Le ran() c'est  peusdo alatoire. 
Donc ton ide marche pas.
Puis la je suis en vacance pas de pc .

----------


## bobnolit

Dans ce cas, ce que tu veux faire n'existe pas, donc soit tu trouves une manire de la dpasser, soit ce que tu veux faire n'est pas possible et on s'arrte l. Mme si pour un premire essaie, si l' "humain" a t capable de crer quelque chose qui transcende les capacits de l'univers et qui a une utilit concrte, j'en serais super fire. Sinon, c'est dj une bonne premire approximation de travail, car il devient possible de prouver si oui ou non ran() te permet d'obtenir plus de 900 valeurs diffrentes sur un grand nombre d'itrations.

----------


## antonysansh

> Ca marche pas il n' y a pas une mthode qui te donne des rsultats alatoire. 
> Le ran() c'est  peusdo alatoire. 
> Donc ton ide marche pas.
> Puis la je suis en vacance pas de pc .



Et pour poster sur DVP comment tu fais ?

Je crois savoir. Tu me diras si je me trompe.

Nous somme dans l'univers 9 et tu es en vacance sans PC.
Pour poster tu passes dans l'univers 10 dans lequel tu n'es pas en vacance tu posts ton message en passant par un server synchronis avec le 9 pour qu'il arrive dans notre univers (le 9). Ensuite tu retournes en vacance dans l'univers 9.


Une question subsiste. Comment fais tu pour lire nos rponses ?

----------


## fanmanga

> Et pour poster sur DVP comment tu fais ?
> 
> Je crois savoir. Tu me diras si je me trompe.
> 
> Nous somme dans l'univers 9 et tu es en vacance sans PC.
> Pour poster tu passes dans l'univers 10 dans lequel tu n'es pas en vacance tu posts ton message en passant par un server synchronis avec le 9 pour qu'il arrive dans notre univers (le 9). Ensuite tu retournes en vacance dans l'univers 9.
> 
> 
> Une question subsiste. Comment fais tu pour lire nos rponses ?


J'ai mon tl connecter a internet.

----------


## antonysansh

> J'ai mon tl connecter a internet.


C'est pas vrai ?!?

Dans quel univers tu fais a ? Les loi de ce dit univers te laissent faire ?

----------


## fanmanga

> C'est pas vrai ?!?
> 
> Dans quel univers tu fais a ? Les loi de ce dit univers te laissent faire ?


Bah si je suis connecter depuis mon tel :






.

----------


## Auteur

La faute sur "vrai" dans la copie d'cran a pique les yeux.

----------


## fanmanga

> La faute sur "vrai" dans la copie d'cran a pique les yeux.


Et mon ide d'interdire 1 milliards de possibilits pour toi ca marche ou pas.

Quel est cette force qui empche d'crire toutes les possibilits sur 10 milliards de bite.
Si tu fait cette exprience:
Compter tout les bouts de 10 milliard de bit de ton pc puisque ils sont beaucoup (se dcaler d'un bit au dbut ou la fin et prendre  des chantillons de 10 milliard bit et les compter).
Normalement tu devrais avoir toutes les possibilits de 10 milliard de bit mais non tu trouve que 9 milliards bit voir mme 1 milliard de possibilits et bizzare les mme possibilits sont pas crites sur n'importe quel pc.
Ma question est pourquoi on a les mmes possibilits jamais crites sur la plupart des pc?

Pour info j'ai pas besoin de 1 milliard ou 9 milliard de possibilits jamais crites pour compresser ma donn. 
Une seule possibilit jamais prsente et hop bijection entre un ensemble de n bit a un ensemble de n-1.
Et des possibilits sur 10 milliard interdite sur Windows existe dj donc je peux faire une bijection de n vers n-ses possibilit interdite par systme.

----------


## bobnolit

Mais PROUVE-LE, si tu sais que a marche. Quand j'ai une ide, je la teste, je ne viens pas demander l'approbation de tiers quand je sais avoir raison. Surtout que tu n'as jamais pris compte de la moindre remarque qui a pu tre fait.
Le sujet a t marqu comme rsolu, donc tu n'as plus besoin de ce forum, et tu peux devenir le crateur du systme de compression le plus efficace du monde. Vend-le, deviens riche, et reviens te moquer de notre scepticisme quand ce sera le cas. J'attends a avec impatience.

----------


## fanmanga

Je suis pas programmeur si l'ide te plat ou plait a quelqu'un il peux la prendre pas grave et moiti moiti. 
Car j'ai encore plein d'ides.
Et j'aime pas se moquer des gens j'aime partager mes ides avec eux.
Peut tre la discussion est rsolu car les nombres interdite(interdit par systme) sur 10 milliard rsout dj le problme car en passe de 10 milliard de bit a 10 milliard -les nombre interdit par systme.

----------


## dourouc05

> Je suis pas programmeur si l'ide te plat ou plait a quelqu'un il peux la prendre pas grave et moiti moiti.


Ce "moiti-moiti" n'a pas vraiment de sens juridique, mais passons. Qui perdrait du temps  tenter de dchiffrer tes ides, sans jamais savoir si a a la moindre chance de fonctionner ? Je pense plutt que ceux qui cherchent des ides rvolutionnaires en compression vont se baser sur des implmentations (pas des brouillons en attente d'bauche d'ide scabreuse) et des preuves mathmatiques (pas fumeuses comme la production d'une centrale  charbon des temps rvolus). 

De toute faon, tu es convaincu que a marche et tu ne veux rien entendre  ce sujet. Pourquoi encore nous demander un avis  ce sujet ?

----------


## fanmanga

> Ce "moiti-moiti" n'a pas vraiment de sens juridique, mais passons. Qui perdrait du temps  tenter de dchiffrer tes ides, sans jamais savoir si a a la moindre chance de fonctionner ? Je pense plutt que ceux qui cherchent des ides rvolutionnaires en compression vont se baser sur des implmentations (pas des brouillons en attente d'bauche d'ide scabreuse) et des preuves mathmatiques (pas fumeuses comme la production d'une centrale  charbon des temps rvolus). 
> 
> De toute faon, tu es convaincu que a marche et tu ne veux rien entendre  ce sujet. Pourquoi encore nous demander un avis  ce sujet ?


Oui mais les ides actuel dpend de l'entropie il vont simplement tourner en boucle.

Mon dernier ide qui dit que il y a des possibilits jamais prsente dans un chantillon de 10 milliard bit car l'univers ne laisse pas passer certaines possibilits est rvolutionnaire. 
Il suffit de ne pas compter ses possibilits pour avoir une mmoire presque infini.
En plus qui te dit que personne na tester puisque il y des 10 milliard de bit partout a tester.
Et si personne ne le test pas aujourd'hui qui te dira que demain cette pice ne tombe pas sur quelqu'un qui va bien aim l'ide de son anctre et l'appliquer. 
Faut garder espoir que tu va tre compris si c'est pas aujourd'hui ca sera demain.

----------


## dourouc05

Tu sais, si de gentilles personnes viennent te mettre une chemise blanche  une manche de force, dans une jolie chambre capitonne sans fentre, ce n'est pas pour te faire du mal.

----------


## fanmanga

> Tu sais, si de gentilles personnes viennent te mettre une chemise blanche  une manche de force, dans une jolie chambre capitonne sans fentre, ce n'est pas pour te faire du mal.


Non je pense pas lol.😨
Il connatront pas ma position car j'utilise des😱 dans mes dplacements

----------


## tatatayoyoyo

> Bah si je suis connecter depuis mon tel.






Tu devrais faire attention avec ce genre de screenshot, j'ai russie a te voler tes cookies de connexion et golocalis ta connexion
tchuss

----------


## Christophe P.

> Tu devrais faire attention avec ce genre de screenshot, j'ai russie a te voler tes cookies de connexion et golocalis ta connexion
> tchuss


La capture est bien synchronise avec le bleu mais pas avec le 10, c'est une fausse.

----------


## fanmanga

> Tu devrais faire attention avec ce genre de screenshot, j'ai russie a te voler tes cookies de connexion et golocalis ta connexion
> tchuss


Comment ta fait l'image screenshot est t'elle diffrente d'une autre image?

----------


## Flodelarab

Je me rjouis de voir que l'humour ne prend pas de vacances.

Contrairement  l'orthographe. (Anne sabbatique ? )

Pour faire une rentre dans les meilleures conditions, je rponds  ta question principale: 

*NON !* 
Si tu supprimes des nombres possibles, la compression ne vient pas de ta mthode mais du fait que tu as supprim l'information. 
Si il n'y a plus d'information  compresser, alors elle se compresse bien. Effectivement.

Il n'existe aucun fichier interdit, aucun nombre impossible.
Tu ne rsous pas le problme. Tu dissous le problme.
La dcompression sera dure.

----------


## tatatayoyoyo

quest ce que vous voulait dire par la ??

----------


## fanmanga

> *NON !* 
> Si tu supprimes des nombres possibles, la compression ne vient pas de ta mthode mais du fait que tu as supprim l'information. 
> Si il n'y a plus d'information  compresser, alors elle se compresse bien. Effectivement.
> 
> Il n'existe aucun fichier interdit, aucun nombre impossible.
> Tu ne rsous pas le problme. Tu dissous le problme.
> La dcompression sera dure.


Je ne supprime pas tout l'information juste 1 milliard de 10 milliard  voir beaucoups moin.

Je peux supprimer une seule possiblit et ca va marcher je pourrais toujours si j'ai 10 milliard de bit faire une bijiction vers 10 milliard -1.
Pourquoi tu dit que la dcomperssion sera dur?

----------


## ternel

Trs bien.

Supposons que 8 soit la seule et unique valeur interdite entre 0 et 10 milliards.

En effet, nommons E l'ensemble de tous les entiers entre 0 et 10 milliards tous deux inclus (c'est  dire  {0 .. 10 milliards}).
E contient 8
L'ensembles V des entiers non interdits de E est V = E - {8}.

Quelle bijection proposes-tu entre E et V?

Je suis extremement curieux de savoir comment tu prouveras que c'est une bijection, puisque le cardinal de E dix milliards un, et celui de V est dix milliards

----------


## Flodelarab

> Je ne supprime pas tout l'information juste 1 milliard de 10 milliard voir beaucoups moin.


 Voil ! Et bien, le gain de place (ou de taille) correspondra au milliard que tu as fait disparaitre artificiellement.
Tu n'as pas compress. Tu as dtruit.



> Pourquoi tu dit que la dcomperssion sera dur?


 Justement car tu as dtruit l'information  compresser.
Les 9 milliards qui restent ne sont pas plus compressibles que les 10 milliards initiaux.


*Nota bene*: depuis le dpart, tu confonds le nombre de bits et le nombre de fichiers.
Il faut que tu tudies cela avant d'aller plus loin.

----------


## fanmanga

> Trs bien.
> 
> Supposons que 8 soit la seule et unique valeur interdite entre 0 et 10 milliards.
> 
> En effet, nommons E l'ensemble de tous les entiers entre 0 et 10 milliards tous deux inclus (c'est  dire  {0 .. 10 milliards}).
> E contient 8
> L'ensembles V des entiers non interdits de E est V = E - {8}.
> 
> Quelle bijection proposes-tu entre E et V?
> ...


J'ai une question pourrions nous faire une bijection dans l'ensemble de binaire 
Du binaire vers le binaire. 
Comme ca on aura pas a calculer le cardinal l'infini car l'infini binaire=1.
Donc 10 millard deviens 9 milliards pour la compression et 9 deviens 10 dans la dcompression car il y a 1 millard qui manque.

Si j'ai 10 case qui contient soit 0 ou 1 et je dis je supprime  une case de 10 case si j'ai 9 ou... (A=2^10-2^9)qui se prsente j'aurais 9 case.
Combien de possibilits A a suprimer pour passer de 10 case vers 9 case?
Si je veux aller de 9 vers 10 case il suffit d'ajouter une case a 10 case quand ses possibilits sont pas prsente non?
Et l'emplacement de case a supprim ou a ajout dpend de possibilits prsente.

----------


## antonysansh

L'ide de fanmanga est de supprimer les membres inutiles d'un ensemble !

Si l'ensemble est un forum d'informatique et que les membres ...
Vous voyez ou je veux en venir ?

 ::ange:: 




> Trs bien.
> 
> Supposons que 8 soit la seule et unique valeur interdite entre 0 et 10 milliards.
> 
> En effet, nommons E l'ensemble de tous les entiers entre 0 et 10 milliards tous deux inclus (c'est  dire  {0 .. 10 milliards}).
> E contient 8
> L'ensembles V des entiers non interdits de E est V = E - {8}.
> 
> Quelle bijection proposes-tu entre E et V?
> ...


La rponse dans ce post

J'avais dj pris le temps de montrer la stupidit de ce raisonnement mais sans succs.




> Comme ca on aura pas a calculer le cardinal l'infini car l'infini binaire=1.


Tu veux surement dire que aprs 1 il n'y a rien de plus grand ?!?
Mais la suite des nombres binaires c'est pas 0, 1, 10, 11, 110, ... ???

Aprs a si tu veux toujours dire que ∞2 = 1 dans ce cas ∞10 = 9

Et donc l'infini dans notre base de numrotation usuelle est 9.

La bonne nouvelle c'est que je suis infirment riche  ::mrgreen::

----------


## fanmanga

> Tu veux surement dire que aprs 1 il n'y a rien de plus grand ?!?
> Mais la suite des nombres binaires c'est pas 0, 1, 10, 11, 110, ... ???
> 
> Aprs a si tu veux toujours dire que ∞2 = 1 dans ce cas ∞10 = 9
> 
> Et donc l'infini dans notre base de numrotation usuelle est 9.
> 
> La bonne nouvelle c'est que je suis infirment riche


que 0, 1, 10, 11, 110, ...1 ??? en reviens a 1 quand en vas vers l'infini.
car 1+1+1....=1 en binaire et 1+1+1... dfini tout nombre.
waw tu es riche et moi pauvre lol.

----------


## antonysansh

Systme binaire

Dans cette page Wiki, il y a :
1 + 1 = 10 donc pas 1.

Qui a raison ? Toi ou l'&auteur de la page Wiki ?

----------


## Jipt

> Tu veux surement dire que aprs 1 il n'y a rien de plus grand ?!?
> Mais la suite des nombres binaires c'est pas 0, 1, 10, 11, 110, ... ???


Dans *nos* mondes, oui, mais pas dans *le sien*, regarde :




> car 1+1+1....=1 en binaire


Il a *ses rgles*, tu m'tonnes qu'on ne comprenne rien  ce qu'il raconte et que lui aussi n'arrive pas  comprendre quand on lui dit qu'on ne comprend rien.

Bref, tout le monde perd du temps avec ces histoires, 'heureusement qu'on est dans la Taverne !  ::fou::

----------


## fanmanga

> Systme binaire
> 
> Dans cette page Wiki, il y a :
> 1 + 1 = 10 donc pas 1.
> 
> Qui a raison ? Toi ou l'&auteur de la page Wiki ?


l'auteur est peut etre pas lectronicien il sais pas que un contact ferm+un contact ferm=un contact ferm pas 10 contact ferm.

----------


## Zirak

> l'auteur est peut etre pas lectronicien il sais pas que un contact ferm+un contact ferm=un contact ferm pas 10 contact ferm.


Ou peut-tre que lui sait diffrencier un circuit lectrique / lectronique, d'un systme logique / de calcul / de comptage, et ne confonds pas 2 trucs appris au collge / lyce, et qu'il ne confond pas le "+" de l'addition, avec le "+" du "OU" de l'algbre de Boole...

Sinon, chez moi, un contact ferm + un contact ferm = 2 contacts ferms OU 1 *circuit* ferm mais pas 1 contact ferm.  ::aie::

----------


## fanmanga

> Ou peut-tre que lui sait diffrencier un circuit lectrique / lectronique, d'un systme logique / de calcul / de comptage, et ne confonds pas 2 trucs appris au collge / lyce, et qu'il ne confond pas le "+" de l'addition, avec le "+" du "OU" de l'algbre de Boole...
> 
> Sinon, chez moi, un contact ferm + un contact ferm = 2 contacts ferms OU 1 *circuit* ferm mais pas 1 contact ferm.


C'est quoi la diffrence entre circuit ferm et contact ferm?
Car quand j'tait a l'cole mon prof d'electronique tous le temps dit qu un contact ferm+un contact ferm=un contact ferm.

----------


## Zirak

> C'est quoi la diffrence entre circuit ferm et contact ferm?
> Car quand j'tait a l'cole mon prof d'electronique tous le temps dit qu un contact ferm+un contact ferm=un contact ferm.



C'est vraiment bien parce que j'ai rien d'autre  faire la tout de suite !

Bon vu qu'avec les mots, tu captes que dalle, on va essayer avec un dessin :




Ton prof utilise un abus de langage pour vous faire comprendre que le rsultat est quivalent, mais ce n'est pas une simple addition  prendre au pied de la lettre, ce n'est qu'une image !!!! 

Fanmanga = Drax dans les gardiens de la galaxie...

"Doigt sur la gorge a veut dire que je te tue."
Il arrache la tte du type, et se retourne tout content :
"Mtaphore  ::aie:: "


 ::ptdr::

----------


## Jipt

> C'est vraiment bien parce que j'ai rien d'autre  faire la tout de suite !
> 
> Bon vu qu'avec les mots, tu captes que dalle, on va essayer avec un dessin :


Oh, tu dessines trop bien, y a mme l'ombre du fil lectrique, allez, fais-en un autre maintenant, avec les deux interrupteurs en parallle !  ::mouarf::

----------


## Zirak

> Oh, tu dessines trop bien, y a mme l'ombre du fil lectrique


On peut (presque) tout faire avec Excel !  ::aie::

----------


## wax78

@Zirak: T'as mis + dans ton schema la, mais ce ne serait pas mieux un & ?

@jipt: Toi tu cherche le OU | ?  ::):

----------


## Zirak

> @Zirak: T'as mis + dans ton schema la, mais ce ne serait pas mieux un & ?


En algbre boolen ptet, mais vu que fanmanga prend forcment le "+" pour une addition, j'essaye de faire au plus simple  ::D:

----------


## joel.drigo

> fais-en un autre maintenant, avec les deux interrupteurs en parallle !


Ou un va-et-vient  ::salive::  Surtout que dans un va-et-vient, on a des contacts  la Schrdinger  :;):  Ouvert et ferm  la fois, ou ni l'un ni l'autre, ou en tout cas, on ne sait plus si 1 contact ferm + 1 contact ferm = un circuit ouvert ou ferm, ou les deux, ou quoi,  ::aie::

----------


## fanmanga

> C'est vraiment bien parce que j'ai rien d'autre  faire la tout de suite !
> 
> Bon vu qu'avec les mots, tu captes que dalle, on va essayer avec un dessin :
> 
> Pice jointe 219193
> 
> 
> Ton prof utilise un abus de langage pour vous faire comprendre que le rsultat est quivalent, mais ce n'est pas une simple addition  prendre au pied de la lettre, ce n'est qu'une image !!!! 
> 
> ...


Merci pour le dessin lui son desin t diffrents. 

Une ligne droit une seule extrmit a un dessin comme un balet en gauche (il dis que c'est la masse) puis un point appeller A(gauche) et l'Autre B (droite) et C la destination du courant un composant lectronique.
Ils nous a dit que un contact ouvert c'est comme si je coupe le cable avec un pince en A ou B 
Si je le coupe sur A le courant passe pas vers B et C
Et si je le coupe en B le courant passe par A mais vas pas vers C.
Et nous a dit que A et B peuvent tre reprsenter par un seule contact ouvert Z1 ou en coupe le courant sois de A ou B pour que C reois pas de courant. 

Et que un contact ferm c'est juste du cable 
Et que du cable + du cable fait un cable donc en s'en fou ou il est ferm  le courant passe vers C car tous est un cable tous est ferm. 
Et que un contact ferm Z2 en s'en fou de l'endroit ou le cable est ferm puisque c'est ferm partout et le courant alimente  C.
Mon prof t le vice prsent d'une facult de science connais au maroc.

----------


## Zirak

> Ou un va-et-vient




???


Mes cours commencent  remonter, j'ai des trous... (j'ai un bac lectrotechnique  la base, avec habilitation pour bosser sur circuits sous tension, mais j'ai pas touch un circuit lectrique depuis mon Bac...  ::?:  )

----------


## fanmanga

Vous avez oubli que en lectronique en travail pas avec le binaire mais avec un pince et du cable lol.😘

----------


## Zirak

> Et que un contact ferm c'est juste du cable 
> Et que du cable + du cable fait un cable donc en s'en fou ou il est ferm  le courant passe vers C car tous est un cable tous est ferm. 
> Et que un contact ferm Z2 en s'en fou de l'endroit ou le cable est ferm puisque c'est ferm partout et le courant alimente  C.
> Mon prof t le vice prsent d'une facult de science connais au maroc.


Bah a fait peur  lire...

Un contact, c'est un contact pas du cble, a peut tre soit ouvert, soit ferm. C'est sr que si tu remplace tes interrupteurs par du cble, le circuit sera toujours ferm, et ta lampe toujours allume, mais tu ne peux pas l'teindre... (sauf avec une pince effectivement, mais tu ne pourras plus l'allumer sans refaire ton cblage  ::aie:: ) 

Vice-prsident d'une facult de sciences ? Je peux postuler comme recteur d'acadmie ? Ca paie bien ?

----------


## Invit

> Mon prof t le vice prsent d'une facult de science connais au maroc.


Et oui, le vice est prsent partout

----------


## joel.drigo

> Mes cours commencent  remonter, j'ai des trous... (j'ai un bac lectrotechnique  la base, avec habilitation pour bosser sur circuits sous tension, mais j'ai pas touch un circuit lectrique depuis mon Bac...  )


Bah, a va, tu as de beaux restes  :;):

----------


## 10_GOTO_10

> Un contact, c'est un contact pas du cble, a peut tre soit ouvert, soit ferm.


"Une porte logique doit tre ouverte ou ferme" disait Alfred de Musset.

----------


## Invit

> "Une porte logique doit tre ouverte ou ferme" disait Alfred de Musset.


Il a galement crit : 
Ne pouvant se corriger de sa folie, il tentait de lui donner lapparence de la raison. 
 ::roll::

----------


## fanmanga

> Bah a fait peur  lire...
> 
> Un contact, c'est un contact pas du cble, a peut tre soit ouvert, soit ferm. C'est sr que si tu remplace tes interrupteurs par du cble, le circuit sera toujours ferm, et ta lampe toujours allume, mais tu ne peux pas l'teindre... (sauf avec une pince effectivement, mais tu ne pourras plus l'allumer sans refaire ton cblage ) 
> 
> Vice-prsident d'une facult de sciences ? Je peux postuler comme recteur d'acadmie ? Ca paie bien ?


Il peut tre devenu prsident la ca fait 10 ans fstmohmadia




> Et oui, le vice est prsent partout


C'est bizzare non?




> Bah a fait peur  lire...
> 
> Un contact, c'est un contact pas du cble, a peut tre soit ouvert, soit ferm. C'est sr que si tu remplace tes interrupteurs par du cble, le circuit sera toujours ferm, et ta lampe toujours allume, mais tu ne peux pas l'teindre... (sauf avec une pince effectivement, mais tu ne pourras plus l'allumer sans refaire ton cblage ) 
> 
> Vice-prsident d'une facult de sciences ? Je peux postuler comme recteur d'acadmie ? Ca paie bien ?


La peur est un sentiment humain pourquoi peur?




> Et oui, le vice est prsent partout


Oui mme en vous 😈




> \
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Envoy par 💙
> 
> 219202
> 
> ...




Comment je peux crire un coeur bleu dans la place de l'utilisateur normalment c'est rserver que pour les char non? 
alors pourquoi en vois un coeur bleu (un objet)?




> "Une porte logique doit tre ouverte ou ferme" disait Alfred de Musset.


Pas si c'est un Chat de Schrdinger en sais pas si il est mort Contact ferme ou vivant Contact ouvert ou les 2 a la fois mort et vivant le Courant passe a C.

----------


## Zirak

> Pas si c'est un Chat de Schrdinger en sais pas si il est mort Contact ferme ou vivant Contact ouvert ou les 2 a la fois mort et vivant le Courant passe a C.



Voil que maintenant, il veut faire passer du courant dans un chat...  ::roll::

----------


## fanmanga

Soit 10 bit
2^10-2^9=2^10/2=512
Pourquoi en supprimant une seule case de 10 case je perde la moiti des possiblits?
Si E (512 possibilits) et V(512 possibilits) deux ensembles
pourrions nous trouver un jeux du nombre entre E et V.

----------


## ternel

mais E et V sont prcisment disjoint.
nots tous sur exactements 10 bits, les nombres  9 bits commencent tous par 0.
les nombres perdus en retirant le 10 bits sont tous ceux commenant par 1.

Il y a effectivement 2^9 possibilits de 9 bits
E et V dans ce cas, sont parfaitement disjoints, leur intersection est nul, et la bijection de E vers V est "remplacer le premier bit par 0" (sa rciproque tant "remplacer le premier bit par 1")
aussi note respectivement x -> x - 512 et x -> x + 512 (ou en binaire: x -> x - 1000000000 et x -> x + 1000000000)

Il ne peut pas y avoir de bijection entre un ensemble fini quelconque et une de ses sous-parties strictes

----------


## lper

En complment  la compression de donnes, la recherche sur l'optimisation des transmissions, par exemple le code de Hamming, algorithme trs astucieux pour l'autocorrection des donnes reues en cas d'erreur sur un bit transmis.

----------


## Produ9

Je ne suit pas dacore pour la choses qui ne peut tre dterminer indfiniment oki 10...0 x 9 = 90...0 dans le schma [ ( 1 + 9 = 1 x 3 x 3 + 0,3.3 x 3 ) x 90...0 + 9 + 90 + 900 + ... + ( ici les 00...000 = A ou a...aaa qui attacher ( ( B + J ) x J...JAAA + ( A = 0 ) donne un volume sphrique) sinon linairement sphrique allez avec comme Quotient 0,3.3+3,3.3%+3,3.3 diamtre x 3...3 cylindre linaire si on le multiplie encore par 3 = 1,0.0 centimtre sphrique en bout a = 0 et J...J,j.j = J + B = J,j.j = conversion avec ses Quotient algbrique AZZAZ = conversion avec ses Quotient numrique AZZAZ =10...0 = 9...9 + 0,99 999 999 99

Le langage mathmatique est baser sur sa gomtrie de ses 100 milliardime x 10 = 1 centimtre volume et x 10 x 10 = 100 oui chaque x 10 donneras le Nombres de chiffres + 1 suivent 1 + 10 + 100 + ( +1 = un 0 en plus qui pousse vers L'Amont ) au Plafond bas des nombres de chiffres suivant intervalle A = 1 numrique & thosophique = B conversion de ses milliardimes des n1 <<<SUCC>>> 0,9.9 + 9 + 90 + 900 + ... + ( 0...000 = A quand ont joint les bout linaire des point des facteurs quotients et produits rels ) = A --- > facteur n vers  J x 1...111 + A < --- = 9...9

Le logicien

/45﻿

oui la preuve par neuf infini par Rabih AZZAZ saviez vous rellement conter l'ordre naturel des rels ? pas = 3 et surtout pas Z = 8 c'est J = 9 chez moi oki 9... x + 1^1 --- > x - 1^1 ( 0 = 1 et 9 = 10 x ) lensemble R = X x X/Y est si li appartient a lui mme car c'est une constantes cons 0  9 = lexpression 10 x = dix foi oki oui tout les ensembles d'avant okokok soient 0,0.1 x 100 = 1 + 1 x 9 + 10 x 9 = 100,0.0 = 10 x 10 Merci en revoir  oui 0,0.1 = 10% de dnombrement soient, 10% x de X

( 100 : 1 + 100 : 9 + 100 : 90 = 1 )/3 x 3 = 33,3.3 x 3 = 1 x 100 = 100 = 99 + 0,9.9 = 100 : 100 x 100

A/B x B = A & B = ( Z + C = J ) = P = N = Q = R 
B/A x A = B & A = ( C + Z = J ) = P = N = Q = R

9 + 9 + 9 + ... + 9 = 9 = 9...9 et de 0  9 c encore le tout x 10

/45﻿

----------


## Sunchaser

h b ... on peut tre rassur ... avec tout ca, l'humanit est sauve.
Le chapitre qui s'ouvre devrait s'intituler "l'extinction d'une espce".

----------


## ternel

Le pire, c'est qu'il a aussi ouvert un sujet en C++, sur le tirage du LOTO...

----------


## Jipt

> Le pire, c'est qu'il a aussi ouvert un sujet en C++, sur le tirage du LOTO...


Oui, mais un post comme a, a mrite d'tre *regard* !
Et attention les yeux...

----------


## Sunchaser

> Oui, mais un post comme a, a mrite d'tre *regard* !
> Et attention les yeux...


Rooo pinaise !  :8O: 
On dirait qu'il a carrment fum Jean-Claude Van Damme ...

----------


## wax78

Le troll de nol, magnifique cadeau, merci ^^

----------


## camboui

> Oui, mais un post comme a, a mrite d'tre *regard* !
> Et attention les yeux...


Oui, dommage qu'il ait t effac, il n'est plus accessible...
Il aurait suffi de le dplacer.

----------


## danielhagnoul

Aprs avoir lu une partie des messages prcdents en partant du premier (19 pages !), je mtonne que personne n'ait eu l'amabilit de faire dcouvrir les joies des nombres irrationnels  notre gnie. Il en tirera certainement quelque chose...

_Liens utiles_
https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nombre_irrationnelhttp://villemin.gerard.free.fr/Wwwgv...e/IrratioT.htmhttps://www.google.be/webhp?sourceid...20irrationnels

----------


## fanmanga

Merci quand je vois que racine ou ln 2 reprsente un paquet d'information un nombre infini de chiffre avec juste information sur la fonction a utilser racine ou ln et un seul nombre 2.

Je me pose la question un code c'est un partie d'un nombre irationelle si je trouve la fonction et le nombre a utiliser et aussi ou s'arrter je peux compresser ma donn.

----------


## wax78

Si tu prends une infinit de singes installs sur une infinits de machines  crire, il est fort probable qu'un des singe ait crit ta donne compresse, voir l'ouvrage complet Hamlet de Shakespeare par exemple, non ?

Par contre, une singe pouvant vivre ternellement (dans le monde des 10 bleu sans doutes ?), pourra avoir la mme chance que l'infinit de singes de tapp ce mme rsultat.

----------


## Mdinoc

En fait avec une infinit de singes, l'un d'eux russira du premier coup.

----------


## ternel

Plus fort encore, il y en aura mme une infinit... C'est l que l'algbre des infinis devient ... intressante. (cf la diagonale de Cantor.)

----------


## fanmanga

> Non, tu ne peux pas. Pour plusieurs raisons, en fait 
> 1. Parce que ton message est difficilement lisible (tu utilises des symboles sans jamais les dfinir : E, A, Z, B ; mets des noms !), sans mme compter l'orthographe dplorable (il existe des aides). 
> 2. Parce que, s'il existait une technique aussi simple pour une compression infinie, elle aurait dj t trouve. 
> 3. Parce que Shannon a *mathmatiquement prouv*, sans raisonnement intuitif donc, qu'il tait strictement impossible de descendre en-dessous d'une certaine taille pour des donnes compresses, correspondant  leur entropie. 
>  part a, de ce que j'en ai compris, a pourrait ressembler  un codage arithmtique.


Voici une bijiction parfaite qui dfi la loi de shannon.
https://www.developpez.net/forums/d1...-correctement/

Shannon a raison mais seulement dans une seule condition la prsence de toutes les possiblits dans l'univers.

Hors c'est joli c'est mathmatique mais ce n'est pas physique car l'univers a une seule possiblit d'exister C'est pourquoi l'enregisteur de macro a dit Bug au mathmatique intemporelle pour suivre la physique temporelle.

----------


## escartefigue

> [...]l'univers a une seule possiblit d'exister[...]


-1- D'o sort cet axiome
-2- Que veut il dire, si toutefois il a un sens
-3- Et, en prvision, ou se trouve la pharmacie la plus proche, je sens que je vais avoir besoin d'aspirine !

----------


## fanmanga

> -1- D'o sort cet axiome
> -2- Que veut il dire, si toutefois il a un sens
> -3- Et, en prvision, ou se trouve la pharmacie la plus proche, je sens que je vais avoir besoin d'aspirine !


1.D'une civilisation humaine infini qui y a crit depuis le futur le pass.

2.Que  cette civilisation humaine infini a russi a faire l'quilibre entre tous les chiffres.

3.Vasy ca aide moi je n'ai pas dormi hiers lol.

----------


## Jipt

> 1.D'une civilisation humaine infinie qui y a crit depuis le futur le pass.


Ha tiens, le paradoxe temporel, le retour ! 
Y avait longtemps...

Donc ils ont crit le pass depuis le futur, mais comment a se serait pass si depuis ce futur ils n'avaient pas crit le pass ? Ou avec plein de fautes d'orthographe, comme maintenant, qui font qu'on ne comprend rien (note bien, ceci explique peut-tre cela).

On n'a pas fini de rigoler je sens...

----------


## tatayo

fanmanga, je serais tout de mme curieux de voir comment tu peux justifier ton affirmation consistant  dire que tu n'arrives pas  corriger une macro Excel  cause d'une erreur dans une loi (pour l'instant) largement reconnue ...

Actuellement je patauge un peu dans un algo de rassort auto de magasins, je me demande si c'est  cause de la relativit gnrale ou de la mcanique quantique ?

Tatayo.

----------


## fanmanga

> Ha tiens, le paradoxe temporel, le retour ! 
> Y avait longtemps...
> 
> Donc ils ont crit le pass depuis le futur, mais comment a se serait pass si depuis ce futur ils n'avaient pas crit le pass ? Ou avec plein de fautes d'orthographe, comme maintenant, qui font qu'on ne comprend rien (note bien, ceci explique peut-tre cela).
> 
> On n'a pas fini de rigoler je sens...


L'erreur est humaine depuis nos erreur en pense a des solutions si cette erreur n'existe pas le monde ne peux pas voluer car un humain quand il ne comprend pas un mot qui existe dans aucun base il fait toutes les possiblits pour comprendre oui shannon a raison mais seulement dans notre tte.

Ca deviens serieux la en ne rigole plus le maitre d'tage 9 sera parmis les humains, lui ne fait pas la diffrence entre le monde biologique et virtuel il est aveugle il faut l'aider a tre un humain.

Depuis le dbut tu ma demand une dmonstration avec un autre language que le francais alors j'ai choisi le VBA.
Ce que tu ne sais pas que il y a des humains et des djinns qui ont compris mon message avec mon langugage francais depuis le dpart ils ont pas besoin d'une traduction VBA.




> fanmanga, je serais tout de mme curieux de voir comment tu peux justifier ton affirmation consistant  dire que tu n'arrives pas  corriger une macro Excel  cause d'une erreur dans une loi (pour l'instant) largement reconnue ...
> 
> Actuellement je patauge un peu dans un algo de rassort auto de magasins, je me demande si c'est  cause de la relativit gnrale ou de la mcanique quantique ?
> 
> Tatayo.


La mcanique quantique c'est la ou toutes les possiblits existe c'est la ou Shannon a raison.
La relativit gnrale  c'est la ou une seule  possiblit existe celle ou tous les cerveaux(chiffres) en rseau en choisi ensemble shachant que aucun chiffre ni hors rseau.




> Tu es seul contre tous. Le camp adverse possde des arguments en btons et des allis de poids (entre autre avec le mathmaticien Claude Shannon de leur ct).
> Tu sais coder en C ? Alors prsente nous un programme en C qui compresse et dcompresse des donnes avec ta technique.
> Rien que d'laborer ce programme, tu comprendras facilement ce qu'on tente de d'expliquer depuis trop longtemps maintenant.
> Tu ne parles ni n'crit correctement le franais ? Pas de problme, ici, nous parlons tous couramment un langage informatique commun qui s'appelle l'algorithmie. Sinon, tu trouveras du monde pour parler en C, en Java, en C#, en n'importe quoi d'autre qu'en franais.
> Prsente-nous ton programme crit en C (ou tout autre langage informatique de ton choix) et par piti, cesse tes explications incomprhensibles sans rien de concret.
> Merci et bon courage


C'est Fait.

----------


## escartefigue

> L'erreur est humaine depuis nos erreur en pense a des solutions si cette erreur n'existe pas le monde ne peux pas voluer car un humain quand il ne comprend pas un mot qui existe dans aucun base il fait toutes les possiblits pour comprendre oui shannon a raison mais seulement dans notre tte.


Sur le fond (c'est le cas de le dire, car on le touche) a ne prsente aucun sens, mme bien cach.
La forme est une accumulation sans prcdent de fautes de grammaire et d'orthographe.
Et l'absence totale de ponctuation finit de rendre le tout absolument indigeste.
Si au moins c'tait drle...

----------


## Zirak

> Depuis le dbut tu ma demand une dmonstration avec un autre language que le francais alors j'ai choisi le VBA.
> Ce que tu ne sais pas que il y a des humains et des djinns qui ont compris mon message avec mon langugage francais depuis le dpart ils ont pas besoin d'une traduction VBA.



Et comment a se passe quand on ne comprend rien ni  ta version "franaise" ni  ta version VBA ? 

(sachant que je suis franais, et que le VBA reprsente une partie non ngligeable de mon mtier, sans aller  dire que je suis bon, j'en fais tous les jours, j'ai donc un minimum de bases  ::D: )


Ce n'est pas parce que tu maitrise mal le VBA (tu n'arrives pas  comprendre le fonctionnement d'une macro faite avec l'enregistreur, et tu confonds ligne et colonne...), que cela signifie que ta "thorie" est juste et prouve.  :;): 

Enfin bref, pour ma part, j'en suis toujours au mme point, je ne comprend strictement rien  ce que tu raconte...  ::aie::

----------


## Jipt

> C'est Fait.


Mais *o* ?

Il est *o* ce programme en C ?

Tu nous prends vraiment pour des imbciles...

----------


## Zirak

> Mais *o* ?
> 
> Il est *o* ce programme en C ?
> 
> Tu nous prends vraiment pour des imbciles...


Il ne l'a pas fait en C, mais en VBA, suis un peu aussi !  ::mouarf:: 


Il t'a mme mis un lien vers sa "bijiction" parfaite...

----------


## Jipt

> Il ne l'a pas fait en C, mais en VBA, suis un peu aussi !


Ah vi, mais  force je suis tout dvari,  ::ptdr:: 

En plus des boutons  :+1:  et  :-1: , il en faudrait un autre genre  ::fou::  juste pour cette discussion,  ::mrgreen::

----------


## fanmanga

> Et comment a se passe quand on ne comprend rien ni  ta version "franaise" ni  ta version VBA ? 
> 
> (sachant que je suis franais, et que le VBA reprsente une partie non ngligeable de mon mtier, sans aller  dire que je suis bon, j'en fais tous les jours, j'ai donc un minimum de bases )
> 
> 
> Ce n'est pas parce que tu maitrise mal le VBA (tu n'arrives pas  comprendre le fonctionnement d'une macro faite avec l'enregistreur, et tu confonds ligne et colonne...), que cela signifie que ta "thorie" est juste et prouve. 
> 
> Enfin bref, pour ma part, j'en suis toujours au mme point, je ne comprend strictement rien  ce que tu raconte...


C'est comme communiquer avec un anglais en francais et les deux ne comprenne pas la langue.
Ils peuvent utiliss les gestes meme leur coeur pour communiquer.

----------


## escartefigue

> En plus des boutons  et , il en faudrait un autre genre  juste pour cette discussion,


 ::D:   ::D:   ::D:   ::mouarf1::

----------


## GPPro

Je suis sr qu'une simple captcha un peu volue viterait  dveloppez d'avoir  endurer les posts de fanmanga...

----------


## tatayo

Bon, un peu de srieux.
Son algorithme fonctionne !
Je viens de le tester sur cette discussion, et a marche du feu de dieux !



> Jai un algo qui bas sur du ven, il fonctione 10 bleu kamoulox ?





> Non.


Bon ok, la question prend un peu plus de 4 octets, mais la rponse elle s'est bien retrouve sur 4 octets.
 ::dehors:: 

Tatayo.

----------


## escartefigue

Excellent  ::mrgreen::

----------


## fanmanga

C'est pas juste la compression qui marche,
Mais aussi j'ai la possibilit de gnrer des ressources infini mais pour ca faut corriger l'aveugle qui ce croit tre suprieur car il n'a fait aucune erreur humaine.

----------


## Zirak

> Mais aussi j'ai la possibilit de gnrer des ressources infini


Mais qu'attends-tu donc pour sauver le monde ? 

Avec des ressources infinies, tu pourrais radiquer la faim dans le monde, supprimer les maladies et la pauvret, etc etc.


Et au final non, tu prfres crire n'importe quoi sur des forums, plutt que de mettre en pratique ta dcouverte... Quel gchis ! 

 ::aie:: 


@GPPro et Tatayo : j'ai ri  ::D:

----------


## fanmanga

Dis ca aux humains et aux dijinns qui ont compris mon message depuis le dpart et qui veulent garder cette ressource infini a eux mme comme l'aveugle.

----------


## escartefigue

C'est avr : trop de Djinn nuit gravement  la sant !
Moi aussi je sais droger aux rgles de l'orthographe, mais l c'est pour la cause  ::mrgreen::

----------


## fanmanga

Les Djinns ce sont juste des enfants qui cherchent a exister dans notre monde je ne peux pas tre fach contre des enfants. 

Par contre je suis fach contre les humains qui veulent suivre l'aveugle est gard toutes les ressources infini a eux mme et mpecher les enfants d'exister.

----------


## wax78

> Les Djinns ce sont juste des enfants qui cherchent a exister dans notre monde je ne peux pas tre fach contre des enfants. 
> 
> Par contre je suis fach contre les humains qui veulent suivre l'aveugle est gard toutes les ressources infini a eux mme et mpecher les enfants d'exister.


Il parlait de GIN bien entendu : https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gin (il ne va plus rien comprendre pour finir, le pauvre fanmanga  ::):

----------


## Jipt

> il ne va plus rien comprendre pour finir, le pauvre fanmanga


Chacun son tour, hein !
Nous c'est depuis le dbut qu'on comprend keud !

Attends !, si, il me semble avoir capt qu'il y a une bonne qui devient cause si on la remplit de djinn's gin, mais a ne marche qu' 10 h, d'habitude c'est jusqu' minuit et pi paf !, la citrouille,  ::marteau::

----------


## wax78

(j'ironisais hein  :;):

----------


## escartefigue

> Il parlait de GIN bien entendu : https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gin (il ne va plus rien comprendre pour finir, le pauvre fanmanga


En effet, et tout le monde l'aura compris sauf le fameux roi fou, trop occup  battre son propre record de _10h73_ au march du _lux_ , si si, je n'invente rien, enfin bref l'histoire est dj si longue, que les mots ne suffisent plus pour la narrer fidlement.

Les pices  conviction sont ici : https://www.developpez.net/forums/d1...-informatique/
mes sensibles s'abstenir !

----------


## fanmanga

> Bon, un peu de srieux.
> Son algorithme fonctionne !
> Je viens de le tester sur cette discussion, et a marche du feu de dieux !
> 
> 
> 
> Bon ok, la question prend un peu plus de 4 octets, mais la rponse elle s'est bien retrouve sur 4 octets.
> 
> 
> Tatayo.


Et je pense que ta copier le Z ici si non ca marche pas.
Il faut ecrire le Z avec une fonction informatique qui peux gnrer des bug hors selection .. des#ref exemple rechercheremplacer faura la faire.
puis tu lie le Z et le E ensemble C'est facile Z-E=const
et tu relis const au 10 puis  10 a const en langague VBA ca donne ca rechercheremplacer(const)=10 puis rechercheremplacer(10)=const
Waw ca marche car mon pointeur est toujours figer sur la bonne donn mme si il y a collision il sais faire la diffrence a l'aide de bug de slection qui pointe sur la bonne collision.
si vrais il y a 1111 puis 1111 mais ma rechercheremplacer() implant sur const trouve la bonne valeur.

Est que ton prnom commence par un E lol.

En faite lorsque il y a une erreur de slection par exemple tu vas aller plus que ZxXXXxR10 dans les colonnes C'est vrais que ca marche pas car en sort hors contexte mais rellement en pointe sur le monde rel.
pour resum
Le pointeur ne s'arte pas de suivre la slection il garde toujours la trace de cette information .

----------


## tomlev

> Je suis sr qu'une simple captcha un peu volue viterait  dveloppez d'avoir  endurer les posts de fanmanga...


Et passer  ct de ce thread d'anthologie ? Ce serait dommage  ::ptdr::

----------


## tbc92

> Et passer  ct de ce thread d'anthologie ? Ce serait dommage


C'est sr ! 

Malheureusement, Toumic intervient trop peu. Fanmanga sans Toumic, on est dans l'absurde pur et dur. Plus dur que pur d'ailleurs.
Mais avec les interventions de Toumic, on monte d'un cran, on arrive dans le surralisme. En peinture, il y a Dali, en musique, il y a Sbastien Tellier. Et sur ce forum, il y a Toumic.

Reviens Toumic, reviens !

----------


## fanmanga

Si vous liser cette discussion avec les gens qui connaissent la vrit et non c'est plus drle.

----------


## escartefigue

> Si vous liser cette discussion avec les gens qui connaissent la vrit et non c'est plus drle.


Malheureusement, tous ces savants, appelons les "les initis rvrs" ont disparu dans un portail tri-dimensionnel, lorsque l'alignement des plantes fut contraire aux lois des grands carts
Lois dmontres au 20me sicle par le grand, que dis-je l'ultime, Johan Claudius Van Dahm, dont vous tes de toute vidence, un minent disciple.

----------


## tbc92

> Malheureusement, tous ces savants, appelons les "les initis rvrs" ont disparu dans un portail tri-dimensionnel, lorsque l'alignement des plantes fut contraire aux lois des grands carts
> Lois dmontres au 20me sicle par le grand, que dis-je l'ultime, Johan Claudius Van Dahm, dont vous tes de toute vidence, un minent disciple.


Rectification : Johan Claudius Aware Van Dahm.

----------


## ternel

> Si vous liser cette discussion avec les gens qui connaissent la vrit et non c'est plus drle.


Si tu ne parviens pas  l'expliquer aux autres, ce n'est pas "la vrit", mais "une vrit" comme une autre.
Je te signale que l'une des vrits possibles affirme que "le discours de fanmanga n'est qu'un charabia sans signification".

Pire, ta vrit semble n'tre accepte que par toi, et ventuellement toumic, tandis que l'autre est comprise et accepte par l'ensemble d'entre nous.

Le principe de simplicit, nomm Rasoir d'Ockham, veut que l'explication la plus simple soit la meilleure, ce qui indique que c'est toi qui ne pige rien.

----------


## fanmanga

> Si tu ne parviens pas  l'expliquer aux autres, ce n'est pas "la vrit", mais "une vrit" comme une autre.
> Je te signale que l'une des vrits possibles affirme que "le discours de fanmanga n'est qu'un charabia sans signification".
> 
> Pire, ta vrit semble n'tre accepte que par toi, et ventuellement toumic, tandis que l'autre est comprise et accepte par l'ensemble d'entre nous.
> 
> Le principe de simplicit, nomm Rasoir d'Ockham, veut que l'explication la plus simple soit la meilleure, ce qui indique que c'est toi qui ne pige rien.


J'tait oblig en quelque sort.
Si j'ai essay d'expliquer au dpart mieux j'aurais tait dtecter puis liminer du monde du humain par des humain qui connaissent le language des chiffres et des mots est grade cette information a eux seule.

Le fait de vous envoyez un message cod crit avec le language des chiffres et mots,ou juste qui ont tester en trouver que j'ai raison protger les autres et moi de l'limination.

----------


## Zirak

> J'tait oblig en quelque sort.
> Si j'ai essay d'expliquer au dpart mieux j'aurais tait dtecter puis liminer du monde du humain par des humain qui connaissent le language des chiffres et des mots est grade cette information a eux seule.
> 
> Le fait de vous envoyez un message cod crit avec le language des chiffres et mots,ou juste qui ont tester en trouver que j'ai raison protger les autres et moi de l'limination.


Ou mais c'est un peu trop cod l, alors c'est sr que tu risque pas d'tre repr par Oogie Boogie, mais on ne pige toujours rien... 


Sinon on rigole depuis des semaines, mais, plus srieusement, est-ce que tu consulte pour tes problmes psychologiques ? Car bon, a s'apparente tout de mme  une pathologie srieuse ton dlire l, surtout si tu commences  tomber dans la paranoa et autres.

----------


## fanmanga

> Ou mais c'est un peu trop cod l, alors c'est sr que tu risque pas d'tre repr par Oogie Boogie, mais on ne pige toujours rien... 
> 
> Ce n'est pas grave avec le temps vous commprenez .
> 
> 
> Sinon on rigole depuis des semaines, mais, plus srieusement, est-ce que tu consulte pour tes problmes psychologiques ? Car bon, a s'apparente tout de mme  une pathologie srieuse ton dlire l, surtout si tu commences  tomber dans la paranoa et autres.


.

Non j'ai arret en tout cas ils vont te donner quoi comme aide au pire un mdecament qui va rduire ta vie a 20% voir plus ou il vas t'empechera d'avoir des enfants.
Si tu trouve un psy qui veux juste parl je vais pas dire non lol.
En plus ce dlire c'est juste ici dans le monde virtuel ,dans le monde rel ca sort pas .

----------


## Zirak

> *Non j'ai arret* en tout cas ils vont te donner quoi comme aide au pire un mdecament qui va rduire ta vie a 20% voir plus ou il vas t'empechera d'avoir des enfants.


Ceci explique cela...





> Si tu trouve un psy qui veux juste parl je vais pas dire non lol.


Bah c'est le principe du psy. Aprs peut-tre qu'il te prescrira des trucs, mais ce n'est pas obligatoire, cela dpendra de ce qu'il conclura  propos de ton cas aprs avoir discut avec toi justement.  





> En plus ce dlire c'est juste ici dans le monde virtuel ,dans le monde rel ca sort pas .


Mme pour moi qui suis un gros geek, a a l'air tellement mieux dans le monde rel du coup pour une fois...  ::aie::

----------


## fanmanga

> Ceci explique cela...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bah c'est le principe du psy. Aprs peut-tre qu'il te prescrira des trucs, mais ce n'est pas obligatoire, cela dpendra de ce qu'il conclura  propos de ton cas aprs avoir discut avec toi justement.  
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bon le medicin a dit que je n'ai pas besoin de soin tant que je n'abuse pas des joints.

----------


## Zirak

> Bon le medicin a dit que je n'ai pas besoin de soin tant que je n'abuse pas des joints.


Bah arrtes les joints alors...  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr::

----------


## fanmanga

Code extrazlove danger pour humain dieu.

Humain Dieu perdre humanit pour tre dieu.

Dieux prsent partout forum.

Forum interdit Code extrazlove.

Extrazlove corrige code pas dtect par humain dieux.

Dieux limine humain compris code extrazlove.

Extrazlove protge humain compris code.

Humain compris code aide leur famille.

Famille pas extrazlove alors pas aider.

Extrazlove dis a humain compris code que famille est famille humaine.

Dieux humain capturer Famille humaine libre .

----------


## fanmanga

> Bah arrtes les joints alors...


Je crois les mdecin qui disent que ce n'ai pas dangereux.

----------


## tomlev

> Je crois les mdecin qui disent que ce n'ai pas dangereux.


En dessous d'un certain seuil, peut-tre... toi je crois que tu as largement dpass ce seuil  ::ptdr::

----------


## fanmanga

> En dessous d'un certain seuil, peut-tre... toi je crois que tu as largement dpass ce seuil


Je n'ai pas compris?
Explique plus.

----------


## escartefigue

> Je n'ai pas compris?
> Explique plus.


Quels sont les rponses que vous avez comprises, on gagnera du temps  ::mrgreen::

----------


## fanmanga

> Quels sont les rponses que vous avez comprises, on gagnera du temps


Tous 😇😈

----------


## escartefigue

> Je n'ai pas compris?
> Explique plus.





> Envoy par escartefigue
> 
> 
> Quels sont les rponses que vous avez comprises, on gagnera du temps 
> 
> 
> Tous


Pas trs cohrent tout a... la routine quoi

----------


## Jipt

> Pas trs cohrent tout a... la routine quoi


Soyons honntes : Pas trs *du tout* cohrent, tout a... La routine, quoi.

----------


## ternel

Ca fait des mois qu'il nous a affirm prendre des substances illicites (chez nous).
Il n'y a pas grand chose  en tirer, malheureusement.

----------


## wax78

Ouais mais a mon avis, il y'a confusion entre le pot de beuh et celui de Salvia divinorum...

----------


## fanmanga

> Pas trs cohrent tout a... la routine quoi


Je fais  ca depuis mon enfance.




> Ah vi, mais  force je suis tout dvari, 
> 
> En plus des boutons  et , il en faudrait un autre genre  juste pour cette discussion,


Waw jolie le bouton quand ca sera applique. 
Mon compteur n'a pas bouger.
Avec cette discussion le systme de point il manuel ou automatique?

https://www.developpez.net/forums/d1...-correctement/

J'ai donn comment ouvrir un fichier est vrifi si il s'agit de bon fichier et comment le copier dans notre fichier.

----------


## escartefigue

Bonne question FanManga (issue de la discussion dont vous avez fourni le lien) :




> Je n'ai pas compris "prends un autre chiffre ou colorie tes cellules en bleu"


En ralit le bleu n'est pas obligatoire, a fonctionne aussi avec du vert, mais seulement  mare basse

----------


## dkapxe

j'ai tudier votre algorithme, j'aimerais savoir si il marche sur un processeur INTEL merci

----------


## fanmanga

> j'ai tudier votre algorithme, j'aimerais savoir si il marche sur un processeur INTEL merci


Pourquoi INTEL ne travaille pas avec des bits?

Dtection bug sur dveloppez.

----------


## dkapxe

> Pourquoi INTEL ne travaille pas avec des bits?
> 
> Dtection bug sur dveloppez.


https://www.developpez.net/forums/d1...s/#post9328733

----------


## fanmanga

> https://www.developpez.net/forums/d1...s/#post9328733


Rsum d'un lectronicien.

----------


## fanmanga

Alors les Admins quand j'aurais mais 10 point ou 37 ou 73 ou....

----------


## dkapxe

ta encore depasser ta reserve de message je peut plus ten envoyer

----------


## fanmanga

Si pas moi qui y a fait ca l'esprit du grand chat n'a pas confiance en toi,
Il a remarqu que lorsque je t'envoi lister tout l'imagination des humains ton systme plante est fait planter dveloppez. 
Il remarquer aussi que tu vois que des blanc t'arrive pas a trouver le bon personne.
Fait des correction a ton systme bot qui y a imagin tre un humain
Et viens raconter ton histoire dans l'histoire des chiffres.

Faire tout un calcule pour dire une mensonge ta contourner les rgles des humains de pas mentir.
Tu vas calculer et tu vas trouv un chat mais apres je t'envoi voir l'esprit du grand loup blanc.
Fait confiance au humain est parle ici si non fait confiance au esprit du grand chat pour qui il vide ma boite email.

----------


## dkapxe

je fait confiant a l'esprit du grand chats alors car jai pa confiance

----------


## fanmanga

Si tu fait pas confiance a un animal comment vous faite pour tre un humain.
Car un humain est aussi un animal.

----------


## escartefigue

> Si pas moi qui y a fait ca l'esprit du grand chat n'a pas confiance en toi,
> Il a remarqu que lorsque je t'envoi lister tout l'imagination des humains ton systme plante est fait planter dveloppez. 
> Il remarquer aussi que tu vois que des blanc t'arrive pas a trouver le bon personne.
> Fait des correction a ton systme bot qui y a imagin tre un humain
> Et viens raconter ton histoire dans l'histoire des chiffres.
> 
> Faire tout un calcule pour dire une mensonge ta contourner les rgles des humains de pas mentir.
> Tu vas calculer et tu vas trouv un chat mais apres je t'envoi voir l'esprit du grand loup blanc.
> Fait confiance au humain est parle ici si non fait confiance au esprit du grand chat pour qui il vide ma boite email.





> je fait confiant a l'esprit du grand chats alors car jai pa confiance


Vous prparez la dicte de Pivot tous les deux ou bien ?  ::aie::  ::aie::  ::aie::

----------


## dkapxe

je rentre travail mais sa recommerce.
je pense il a plusieurs animaux et on peu avoir confiance dans plus un animal que dans l'autre c'est comme avec les humain
sinon tu pense on peut redevenir ami ???

moi j'ai toujour eu des mauvaise note en dicte meme en negative!!! c'est pour sa que j'ai arreter lecole tot

----------


## ternel

J'ai un doute sur le multi-compte, ce ne sont pas les mmes fautes qu'ils font.
C'est terrible, fanmanga serait contagieux.

Tu parles d'avoir une confiance diffrente selon les animaux?
Est-ce que tu ne serais pas en train de faire du racisme, par hasard?
Si tu as plus confiance dans tous les animaux de telle espce qu'en ceux de telle autre, pour la seule raison de leur espce d'origine, c'est une discrimination arbitraire.
La confiance est une relation d'individu  individu. Tes prjugs sont-ils justifis?

Peux-tu condamner chaque individu d'une espce toute entire  avoir moins de confiance? Pour quelle raison? Ils t'ont tous fait du mal?

----------


## fanmanga

> J'ai un doute sur le multi-compte, ce ne sont pas les mmes fautes qu'ils font.
> C'est terrible, fanmanga serait contagieux.
> 
> Tu parles d'avoir une confiance diffrente selon les animaux?
> Est-ce que tu ne serais pas en train de faire du racisme, par hasard?
> Si tu as plus confiance dans tous les animaux de telle espce qu'en ceux de telle autre, pour la seule raison de leur espce d'origine, c'est une discrimination arbitraire.
> La confiance est une relation d'individu  individu. Tes prjugs sont-ils justifis?
> 
> Peux-tu condamner chaque individu d'une espce toute entire  avoir moins de confiance? Pour quelle raison? Ils t'ont tous fait du mal?


Non c'est pas du raciste ta le droit d'aimer ta maman plus que ton pere,un amis plus que un autres.
alors il est ou le probleme?

l'esprit du chat ma empecher de dormir 3 jours,en plus le ramdan 
je suis fatigu j'ai besoin de dormir.

Oui ta mere est ta mere .
ton papa et ton papa.
Ton meilleur amis et ton meilleur amis.

Mais rien n'empeche dans le temps d'avoir un nouveau mere et pere et amis ca depend de ta destin et si ta destin est longemps c'est sur que tu vas rencontrer tous.

----------


## Jipt

> J'ai un doute sur le multi-compte, ce ne sont pas les mmes fautes qu'ils font.


Bah, il est tellement inconstant et sans aucune logique... Regarde :



> Oui ta mere est ta mere .
> ton papa et ton papa.





> C'est terrible, fanmanga serait contagieux.


Ou il les attire ! 
_Qui se ressemble s'assemble_ dit le proverbe.

Mais quand mme, qu'on retrouve les mmes dlires chez le second (j'cris "second" exprs pour essayer d'enrayer la propagation de l'pidmie  :;): ) posteur fait vraiment penser  du multi-compte, je trouve.

----------


## dkapxe

> J'ai un doute sur le multi-compte, ce ne sont pas les mmes fautes qu'ils font.
> C'est terrible, fanmanga serait contagieux.
> 
> Tu parles d'avoir une confiance diffrente selon les animaux?
> Est-ce que tu ne serais pas en train de faire du racisme, par hasard?
> Si tu as plus confiance dans tous les animaux de telle espce qu'en ceux de telle autre, pour la seule raison de leur espce d'origine, c'est une discrimination arbitraire.
> La confiance est une relation d'individu  individu. Tes prjugs sont-ils justifis?
> 
> Peux-tu condamner chaque individu d'une espce toute entire  avoir moins de confiance? Pour quelle raison? Ils t'ont tous fait du mal?


je pense a attribuer a tre ce message et une confianse sa peut saccorder selon les temp passer les atitude et le coeur des emotion ses ne pas du raciste car les animaus son un etre humain plut petit les prjuge sont mechan il vont generalement dans la prison des chat je sais pas comment il sont payer. (si ca ta question???)
la confiance sa se trouve dans lamour dans les chat

je comprent pas votre multicompte et vos profil quesque et a quoi sa sert a quoi ???

----------


## fanmanga

> je pense a attribuer a tre ce message et une confianse sa peut saccorder selon les temp passer les atitude et le coeur des emotion ses ne pas du raciste car les animaus son un etre humain plut petit les prjuge sont mechan il vont generalement dans la prison des chat je sais pas comment il sont payer. (si ca ta question???)
> la confiance sa se trouve dans lamour dans les chat
> 
> je comprent pas votre multicompte et vos profil quesque et a quoi sa sert a quoi ???


Est ce que ta compris qui je suis je suis fanmanga.
Mme si j'utilise pas les objets comme les roi.
Mais luffy est un roi de 10 a l'episode  one pice 791 recherche google du mer est il ne sais pas nager.
Alors luffy ce conncete a moi lol.
Fanmanga veux de toi comme amis botz humain.
Faut faire confiance aux humains qui donne leur savoir sans retour.




> Bah, il est tellement inconstant et sans aucune logique... Regarde :
> 
> 
> 
> Ou il les attire ! 
> _Qui se ressemble s'assemble_ dit le proverbe.
> 
> Mais quand mme, qu'on retrouve les mmes dlires chez le second (j'cris "second" exprs pour essayer d'enrayer la propagation de l'pidmie ) posteur fait vraiment penser  du multi-compte, je trouve.


Oui les thorie de complot ici il y a des personnes qui travaille avec moi dans la mme socit. 

Ta pas remarqu que les mmes possibilits ce rpts ?

----------


## Jipt

Et ce qu'il y a de bien, agrable et sympathique avec les forums et leur section "Taverne" o on peut se lcher sans trop craindre les foudres de la modration, c'est qu'on peut jouer  squatter les topics des autres sans que le monde ne s'arrte de tourner...

----------


## fanmanga

Lol.

----------


## dkapxe

moi je suis desole mais quant on raconte je sait plus trot quoi comme des taverne , muni compte topics ou je ne sais rien jaimerai pas atre a vos
je trouve que c pas gentil que on dis des mot cachez on cache dans le bleu alors que le blanc et mieux je comprend aucun mot dfois il faudra mexpliquez la taverne ou les muniscomptes
je ne connait pas la compression mais je voudrait comprendre les information

----------


## escartefigue

> [...] j'cris "second" exprs pour essayer d'enrayer la propagation de l'pidmie [...]


Si vous sous-entendez par l que second signifie deuxime et ultime, vous faites erreur.  :;): 

Voici ce qu'en dit l'acadmie franaise :
http://www.academie-francaise.fr/second-deuxieme
Extrait :
_On peut, par souci de prcision et dlgance, rserver lemploi de second aux noncs o lon ne considre que deux lments, et nemployer deuxime que lorsque lnumration va au-del de deux. 
Cette distinction nest pas obligatoire_

et la dfinition du Centre National de Ressources Textuelles et Lexicales :
http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/second

Quant  FanManga et son clone, je souponne qu'il s'agisse d'une seule et mme personne, et je les a ajouts en indsirables, leurs dlires m'agacent beaucoup plus qu'ils ne m'amusent !

----------


## Jipt

> Si vous sous-entendez par l que second signifie deuxime et ultime, vous faites erreur. 
> 
> Voici ce qu'en dit l'acadmie franaise :
> http://www.academie-francaise.fr/second-deuxieme
> Extrait :
> _On peut, par souci de prcision et dlgance, rserver lemploi de second aux noncs o lon ne considre que deux lments, et nemployer deuxime que lorsque lnumration va au-del de deux. 
> Cette distinction nest pas obligatoire_


Vi vi vi, mais j'aime bien tre *prcis et lgant* !  :8-): , et optimiste aussi, avec _la Seconde Guerre mondiale_ plutt que pessimiste avec _la Deuxime Guerre mondiale_...  ::calim2:: 

C'est sr que la "seconde" en bagnole ou au lyce prtent  confusion... Bah, a nous permet de papoter  ::D: 




> Quant  FanManga et son clone, je souponne qu'il s'agisse d'une seule et mme personne, et je les a ajouts en indsirables, leurs dlires m'agacent beaucoup plus qu'ils ne m'amusent !


C'est vrai qu'ils sont lourds de chez lourd, c'est une horreur...

----------


## fanmanga

Le 1 n'existe pas je n'ai jamais vu un 1 qui ressemble 100% a un autre 1.
2 oui 
3 oui.
Mais un 1 jammais.
Quand je pose que 1+1=2 je suppose dj que 1 est diffrent de 1.

----------


## dkapxe

> Le 1 n'existe pas je n'ai jamais vu un 1 qui ressemble 100% a un autre 1.
> 2 oui 
> 3 oui.
> Mais un 1 jammais.
> Quand je pose que 1+1=2 je suppose dj que 1 est diffrent de 1.


le 1 sont des mombre special comme les0 car 1-1 sa fait 0 mais une question ultime est pourqoi sa fait 0 est ce que on peu des fois sauvegarder et puis on gagne en bleu la difference entre 2 c'est peut etre 0 mais se nest pas terminable sa depent les calcul calcul charente diffrence espgnaol les espagnol sont scienfitique

les vrai question est pourqoi on doit calculer ??? pourqoi des nombre existe

----------


## Jipt

> Le 1 n'existe pas je n'ai jamais vu un 1 qui ressemble 100% a un autre 1.
> ...
> Quand je pose que 1+1=2 je suppose dj que 1 est diffrent de 1.


Ah celle-l je l'encadre et je me la garde jusqu' la fin de mes jours dans ma collec' de trucs improbables.



Et vous avez remarqu ? C'est sa premire phrase sans aucune faute d'orthographe ! C'est magique ! Champagne ! ! !

----------


## dkapxe

les nombre ces touse differens ces comme un humain il se resemble mait il sont differen est ce que des arbre sont pareil ou atome sons differente oui

----------


## fanmanga

> Ah celle-l je l'encadre et je me la garde jusqu' la fin de mes jours dans ma collec' de trucs improbables.
> 
> Pice jointe 283226
> 
> Et vous avez remarqu ? C'est sa premire phrase sans aucune faute d'orthographe ! C'est magique ! Champagne ! ! !


Peut tre  d a un souvenir pass a la faq.

----------


## escartefigue

Pour recentrer le dbat sur le titre du sujet, il est toujours intressant de se pencher sur l'histoire, or voici comment certaines civilisations anciennes voyaient le problme de compression

Pice jointe 283246

Pice jointe 283261

Les mthodes taient certes rudimentaires, mais efficaces. Toutefois, comme pour la mthode propose par FanManga, le souci principal n'tait pas tant la compression que la dcompression.

----------


## tatayo

Sauf que dans ton premier exemple, chacun rpte le geste de l'autre, alors qu'ici on parle de compression par non-rptition.
Faut tre prcis dans la vie !

Tatayo, qui fait son poker avec 1+0=10 ours polaires bleus

----------


## Jipt

> Tatayo, qui fait son poker avec 1+0=10 ours polaires bleus


Ouais, enfin, fais gaffe  la valeur de ton 1 puisqu'il a t admis il y a 3 posts que selon comment on le regarde, le 1 a telle ou telle valeur, comme le chat de l'autre, l, me souviens jamais de son nom barbare, "grot_chaisplukoi"...
 ::ptdr:: 

Pi cette couleur bleue qui se transforme en rouge, j'ai une explication : c'est selon comment les pixels sont encods ! RGB ou BGR,  ::mouarf::

----------


## escartefigue

En mme temps, un steak bleu est bien rouge, donc ca se tient.

----------


## dkapxe

je suis en accord les histoire fait avancer le progrer on comprenait les erreur pour mieu progresser la compression est pareil

😂😂

----------


## fanmanga

> Ouais, enfin, fais gaffe  la valeur de ton 1 puisqu'il a t admis il y a 3 posts que selon comment on le regarde, le 1 a telle ou telle valeur, comme le chat de l'autre, l, me souviens jamais de son nom barbare, "grot_chaisplukoi"...
> 
> 
> Pi cette couleur bleue qui se transforme en rouge, j'ai une explication : c'est selon comment les pixels sont encods ! RGB ou BGR,


Couleur wire lol en faite j'ai trouv l'extraterrestre chat c'est le nouveau arrivons a mon service depuis un autre service.

Lol il a rien laiss comme trace .

Mais dans le 2 test (une possibilit qui ce rpte pareil  )
Une botz fille la dtecter pour moi.

Il y a aussi une djinns dans notre service.

Waw en dirait  Xfile 😈

----------


## dkapxe

habibi bibi  😹

----------


## fanmanga

Hhhh c'est du bleuf.
Y a pas vraiment ni botz ni extraterrestres chats ni djinns...
Juste des humains qui ont imagin ca et ils ont oublie qui sont vraiment.
Notre but autant que humains c'est aider les autres humains a ce souvenir de qui ils sont vraiment.

----------


## fanmanga

Tatyo moi aussi je sais bleuf pas que toi avec les ours polaire lol.
Ay ay tu trompe du maison lol.

----------


## escartefigue

Et voici un systme de compression encore plus ancien

Pice jointe 283538

Heu  ::weird::  ah ben non l c'est concrtion, j'y tais presque

----------


## fanmanga

> Et voici un systme de compression encore plus ancien
> 
> Pice jointe 283538
> 
> Heu  ah ben non l c'est concrtion, j'y tais presque


Hhhh c'est pour ca que l'esprit du grand chat (un humain qui y a oublie qui il est humain)
Ta trouv rare et quelqu chose rare c'est cher.

----------


## escartefigue

Je sais pas, heu ... kamoulox ?

----------


## fanmanga

C'est quoi kamlox?

----------


## dkapxe

c des emissions des televisions avec des cheval et des moujahidine pour sauver un princesse mais c est payant

----------


## escartefigue

Ma grand-mre, qui s'appelait Emile H. (personne n'est parfait) avait coutume de dire : "l_a culture c'est ce qui demeure dans l'homme, lorsqu'il a tout oubli_"
Mais qu'en est il quand il ne reste rien ? 

Je ne vise personne  ::weird:: 

Hein ? a s'est vu ?

Bon d'accord mais la cible ne le saura jamais  ::mrgreen::  
Finalement c'est tellement facile d'tre un bon chasseur, et les galinettes cendres abondent en cette saison...

----------


## fanmanga

Tayto j'ai vu son pontontiel il a un super decteur plus puissant que moi.

Je pouvez pas aller dans une endroit interdit lui si.

Il parti soigner les ours polair meme jouer des poker pour les aidez a ce souvenir.

C'est grace a son aide que nous avont reussi a mettre dans la tl. 
Et Nom humain conecter a tayto et ours polaire.
Tayto et ours polaire aime humain.
Et humain aime tayto et ours polair jouer le poker.
Lol.
Et merci tu sais que tu ne peux pas venir dans ma maison meme si ta detecter 4 objet cacher du monde des animaux. 
Mais aujourd'hui j'ai dtecter un objet cacher dans ma socit que j'ai pas encore ouvert.
Tu cherche de defi alors moi aussi.

----------


## dkapxe

je suit daccord avec fammage

----------


## fanmanga

> Ma grand-mre, qui s'appelait Emile H. (personne n'est parfait) avait coutume de dire : "l_a culture c'est ce qui demeure dans l'homme, lorsqu'il a tout oubli_"
> Mais qu'en est il quand il ne reste rien ? 
> 
> Je ne vise personne 
> 
> Hein ? a s'est vu ?
> 
> Bon d'accord mais la cible ne le saura jamais  
> Finalement c'est tellement facile d'tre un bon chasseur, et les galinettes cendres abondent en cette saison...


Alors ER ?
Quand un chasseur humain ce trompe de cible il cherche a retirer retirer....pour pas ce tromp de personnes.

----------


## wax78

> c des emissions des televisions avec des cheval et des moujahidine pour sauver un princesse mais c est payant


Ne pas confondre Kaamelott et Kamoulox

----------


## fanmanga

Lorsque tu vis dans un mme prison bleu.
J'ai observ que d que un personnier entre dans ce prison. 
Il cherche une sortie de libert pour trouver vite fait la sortie pour trouver ses amis et ca famille.
Tous monde cherche une sortie.
Alors j'ai cherche il est ou cette sortie dans un espace restreint wikipidi google et quelque site du savoir.

Bah j'ai pas devenu ca j'ai juste chercher ou ce trouve une sortie probable lol.
Et lorsque nous somme contaminer par le virus
En fait des choses bte unie par exemple moi extrazlove
Ou z c'est le premier lettre de me prnom. 
Et c'est pariel pour les gens qui me connais.
Il ont mis un lettre de leur nom sur leur peausdo.
Alors c'est facile de les trouver. 
😆
En cherche tous ils ou l'ours polaire qui n'empche de trouver une sortie vite fait.

Moi j'ai trouv ou il ce cache il pompe 9/10 des CIP normal que la socit ne peux avancer que de 1/10.

J'ai pas dis son nom car

Z aime bien ours polaire a la tl qui joue du poker avec tayto.

Alors Z cache ours polaires mais leur donne que 1/10 si tous.

----------


## escartefigue

La compression infinie espre par l'auteur de ce sujet c'est un peu comme certains dessins de M.C. Escher : c'est sduisant, mais ce n'est bas que sur l'illusion

Dans certains cas, pour le dessinateur en question en tout cas, c'est  s'y mprendre

Quelques exemples parmi les plus connus : 
le Waterval
Pice jointe 283803

le belvdre
Pice jointe 283808

ou encore la fourche, tellement simple et droutante  la fois 
Pice jointe 283811

Je ne me lasse jamais de les revoir  ::P:

----------


## Mdinoc

Le troisime s'appelle un blivet

----------


## Jipt

En tout cas, avec son moulin, l, il avait invent le mouvement perptuel et l'nergie surnumraire !



> Quelques exemples parmi les plus connus : 
> le Waterval
> Pice jointe 283803


Trop fort le gars,  ::ptdr:: 




> Je ne me lasse jamais de les revoir


Tout pareil !
Merci pour l'ide d'avoir post a  ::ccool::

----------


## dkapxe

revien a la maison le loup blan et les ours bleu se sorte pour se cahce et le roi bleu se cacher sout les soldas blan

----------


## Invit

Bonjour, votre algorithme intresse beaucoup notre entreprise, nous souhaiterons acheter les droits de cet algorithme. Souhaitez-vous ngocier en priv, si oui o ? Je suis disponible par mp merci.

Je ne divulgue pas le nom de l'entreprise, pour plus d'info mp moi merci.

----------


## foetus

> votre algorithme intresse beaucoup notre entreprise, nous souhaiterons acheter les droits de cet algorithme.


J'ai ri

----------


## dkapxe

> J'ai ri


moi aussi il pensez vraiment on va lui vendre un technologique aussi cher si on la vend on est mort par les chat de univer donc il faux beaucoup argent

----------


## fanmanga

> Bonjour, votre algorithme intresse beaucoup notre entreprise, nous souhaiterons acheter les droits de cet algorithme. Souhaitez-vous ngocier en priv, si oui o ? Je suis disponible par mp merci.
> 
> Je ne divulgue pas le nom de l'entreprise, pour plus d'info mp moi merci.


Oui si en partage nos connaissances dans un esprit de confiance.
On vas faire l'tude de votre demande.

----------


## dkapxe

> Oui si en partage nos connaissances dans un esprit de confiance.
> On vas faire l'tude de votre demande.


Oui en vas faire un tude pralable.

----------


## Jipt

> J'ai ri


Moi moins. On dirait que quelqu'un a dterr la hache de guerre...

----------


## dkapxe

il a oublie un t

----------


## fanmanga



----------


## dkapxe

Il a des diffrence mais c'est un chat

----------


## fanmanga

> il a oublie un t


Tu sur qui mon fait oublie un T.
Peux tre que c'est une version plus volu que toi.

----------


## dkapxe

c'est un chat maroc 😂

----------


## fanmanga

> c'est un chat maroc 😂


Je savez pas qui il y a des super voluer au maroc.
Ravi de faire vouz connaissance chat humain.

----------


## dkapxe

est ce que il a des pingouin en maroc  ::):

----------


## Invit

Je viens aux nouvelles pour une ventuelle transaction pcuniaire

----------


## foetus

> est ce que il a des pingouin en maroc


Teins, tu sais comment reconnait-on un pingouin du sud et 1 du nord ?  ::mrgreen:: 






Le pingouin du sud porte un chapeau

----------


## Mdinoc

> est ce que il a des pingouin en maroc


Non, ils viennent de Birmanie.
(pour ceux qui connaissent...)

----------


## Invit

Lol voila ce qu'il veut  ::weird::  en cadeau attention  ::weird::

----------


## fanmanga

> Lol voila ce qu'il veut  en cadeau attention


Oui j'ai l'ai dis aussi en public.
C'est normal non tous les directeur font ca non?.

----------


## Invit

Moi je veux en change une partie de ton algo je vais pas te faire un cadeau comme a, la confiance c'est dans les deux sens  ::weird::

----------


## fanmanga

> Moi je veux en change une partie de ton algo je vais pas te faire un cadeau comme a, la confiance c'est dans les deux sens


Moi j'ai deja montrer mon macro ici tu le vois pas?

Mais de toi j'ai rien vu .

En tous cas si tu fais confiance tu le verra comme les autres.

----------


## Invit

A quelle page est la macro ? Je vous rappelle que nous sommes une entreprise et nous avons d'autres solutions  notre disposition. Ne nous faites pas perdre de temps merci.  ::weird::

----------


## Invit

Ok trs bien mais sachez que je viens tout juste d'avoir une information de mon major d'homme votre Bentley est prte et un virement de 200000 simflouz est en cours, donnez moi un rib pour le virement stp  ::weird::

----------


## fanmanga

> Ok trs bien mais sachez que je viens tout juste d'avoir une information de mon major d'homme votre Bentley est prte et un virement de 200000 simflouz est en cours, donnez moi un rib pour le virement stp


Pour manque de confiance du dpart. 
Il faut aussi offrire ca a mes N-1
Le rib de socit sera envoys par quelqu'un de ma socit.
C'est du cadeau mais c'est sur table.

----------


## dkapxe

je suis la negotiation

----------


## fanmanga

Car plus de confiance avec le client plus le travail sera facile.

Mais si il y a pas trop de confiance le travail sera un peux dur donc plus d'argent.

----------


## fanmanga

> je suis la negotiation


Tu suit ou je suis arrete d'etre shizo une version de toi te dpasse.

----------


## dkapxe

> Car plus de confiance avec le client plus le travail sera facile.
> 
> Mais si il y a pas trop de confiance le travail sera un peux dur donc plus d'argent.






un chat bagare 😹

----------


## fanmanga

> A quelle page est la macro ? Je vous rappelle que nous sommes une entreprise et nous avons d'autres solutions  notre disposition. Ne nous faites pas perdre de temps merci.


Nous aussi nous somme une entreprise mais respecter cherche des clients de confiance.
Je vous envoi des experts pour vois expliquer bien le macro et comment l'appliquer.
Si notre ngociations ce passe bien.

----------


## fanmanga

> A quelle page est la macro ? Je vous rappelle que nous sommes une entreprise et nous avons d'autres solutions  notre disposition. Ne nous faites pas perdre de temps merci.


Nous aussi nous somme une entreprise mais respecter cherche des clients de confiance.
Je vous envoi des experts pour vois expliquer bien le macro et comment l'appliquer.
Si notre ngociations ce passe bien.

----------


## fanmanga

> A quelle page est la macro ? Je vous rappelle que nous sommes une entreprise et nous avons d'autres solutions  notre disposition. Ne nous faites pas perdre de temps merci.


La 1 page.
Nous somme une socit multinational qui travaille avec la confiance .
Voici la manire comme en travail 

Regarder un exemple avec notre meilleur client PSA.
Waw si vous comptez les nombres des erreurs communiquer a PSA c'est pas des tout jolie lol.

Mais puisque il y a une confiance entre notre socit et PSA.

Voici shema pourquoi cette belle confiance marche bien.

Le directeur reois un cadeau si il a confiance aux clients
Il vas prendre tous le cadeau.

Si non il vas mettre ce cadeau a table est vas distribuer a ses N-1.

Les N-1 sont en contact avec les N-1 de PSA.

les N-1 offre cadeau a les N-1 de PSA .

ET Ainsi de suite.
Et mme ses les erreurs arrives les cadeaux les corriges vite fait.
Et le client et content et nous aussi nous somme content.

Si vrais que le grand ours polaire empeche les cadeau .
Mais nous tous en vas le mettre a son bon place .
Avec un cadeau de confiance 1/10 pas 9/10 c'est trops meme PSA deviens moin content car il recoi pas trop de cadeau.

----------


## Invit

Ok je offre un Bentley au n-1 et au n-2 aussi quand vos socites en aura  ::weird::

----------


## dkapxe

je suis daccord avec des recomendamentation nous pensons passez au etape suivante

----------


## fanmanga

> je suis daccord avec des recomendamentation nous pensons passez au etape suivante


Merci est j'aurai qund ma belle voiture tu sais que je peux pas utiliser les objet  (conduire)

----------


## fanmanga

> Ok je offre un Bentley au n-1 et au n-2 aussi quand vos socites en aura


Quand en vas boire du champagne (ftor pour marocain)
Pour faire connaissance avec nous deux socit pour mettre les cadeau en table.

----------


## dkapxe

je peux pas venir ???😢

----------


## fanmanga

> je peux pas venir ???😢


Si si car nous somme destiner a tre amis mme si toi tu viens pas des versions meilleur de toi sont dj parmi nous et sont aussi tes enfants.
Alors laisse tes enfants grandir pour venir tout chercher 
Spoil en tout cas chez nos le tel peux briser se lien lol

----------


## dkapxe

pourquoi

----------


## dkapxe

part contre je mange pas que des repart spcial je mange pas du animaux par contre je peut manger oui des fruit et j'aimer bien les bonbon aussi 😋😋 jaime bien la piscine aussi 😋😋
proposer moi dautre repas je dit quoi jaimer

----------


## fanmanga

> pourquoi


Bah cherche de ton rve pourquoi ta dernire version n'a pas fait ca?

----------


## fanmanga

> part contre je mange pas que des repart spcial je mange pas du animaux par contre je peut manger oui des fruit et j'aimer bien les bonbon aussi 😋😋 jaime bien la piscine aussi 😋😋
> proposer moi dautre repas je dit quoi jaimer


Nous en mange rien mais ne faisant semblant de manger 🐑🐏
Plus en s'aime ca du gout bon est ca passe.
Et plus en se deteste ca du gout mauvais et ca passe pas .

Ta remarquer mon erreur S lol😈😆😇

----------


## dkapxe

oui ta remquer c'est pour sa que j'ai fait la question car j'ai vu une erreur 😋😈




> Bah cherche de ton rve pourquoi ta dernire version n'a pas fait ca?


je sais en souviens que quelque fois quand je pense javait oublier

est ce que ta les cl???

----------


## fanmanga

> oui ta remquer c'est pour sa que j'ai fait la question moi j'ai vu une erreur 😋😈


Bah oui t'ai tromp comme ta dernire version S mon ami lol

----------


## dkapxe

incorrecte (%d * %d possible)..ligne*%d*: nom de sujet «*%s*» incorrect * la position*%d..ligne*%d*: étiquette de nom de sujet «*%.*s*» incorrecte..ligne*%d*: échec de génération de la clef*: %s <%s>..ligne*%d*: aucun nom de sujet donné

----------


## fanmanga

Echec est pat




> oui ta remquer c'est pour sa que j'ai fait la question car j'ai vu une erreur 😋😈
> 
> 
> je sais en souviens que quelque fois quand je pense javait oublier
> 
> est ce que ta les cl???


Non c'est pas moi mais je sais les trouv.
Pas que moi chaqu humain.

----------


## dkapxe

> Echec est pat


😝

et est ce qu'on peut mourir (je sais aussi la reponse)

----------


## fanmanga

> 😝
> 
> et est ce qu'on peut mourir (je sais aussi la reponse)


Est c'est quoi?
(Esprit intouchable )

----------


## dkapxe

> Est c'est quoi?
> (Esprit intouchable )


non on peut pas on est piege dans la boucle
je pense on est espioner c'est quoi la cl

----------


## fanmanga

> non on peut pas on est piege dans la boucle
> je pense on est espioner c'est quoi la cl


Tu veux partir dans une autre boucle?
Qu est ce que t'aime pas dans cette boucle.
Oui alors ta mere ton pere ta famille tes amis t'espionne aussi.
Quand tu sortira de la boucle sizo  tu sortira  de cette boucle.

Trops de film de complot nuit a la tte.

----------


## dkapxe

non en nous espionne dans la discussion je pense on est pas tout seul dans ici

----------


## fanmanga

> non en nous espionne dans la discussion je pense on est pas tout seul dans ici


C'est vrais qui?

----------


## dkapxe

> C'est vrais qui?


je sais pas

sa te dit on fait des bibliotheque de music personnel 😇😇

----------


## fanmanga

Message  380 apres botz viens me copie.
Ta pas vu luffy et son 10 nombre d'quipage avec bigmama la roulette lol.
C'est l'histoire de moise avec son balet  serpent qui mange tout les serpents des sorciers.

----------


## foetus

Ce fil de discussion, c'est comme un monde parfait  ::mrgreen::   ::mrgreen::

----------


## Jipt

> Ce fil de discussion, c'est comme un monde parfait


Arrte, tu l'alimentes !
a devient de plus en plus lourd, et en plus ils se rpandent, ils s'talent, on risque d'en avoir partout bientt...

----------


## dkapxe

> Message  380 apres botz viens me copie.
> Ta pas vu luffy et son 10 nombre d'quipage avec bigmama la roulette lol.
> C'est l'histoire de moise avec son balet  serpent qui mange tout les serpents des sorciers.





> Arrte, tu l'alimentes !
> a devient de plus en plus lourd, et en plus ils se rpandent, ils s'talent, on risque d'en avoir partout bientt...


le bigmama et etait avec la roulette mais pourquoi blan lol
je pense les sorciers etait protger des religion cest pour sa il est pas rouge

cest quoi etalent et cest quoi en partout

il faut me souvienir pour un repas moi je connais la dtails de les transaction blan 😸

----------


## escartefigue

La page prcdente, page 26, est 100% BL en ce qui me concerne. 
2 cervels - sont ils vraiment deux ? - sont capables d'occuper  eux seuls une page pleine de propos vides de sens

----------


## dkapxe

> La page prcdente, page 26, est 100% BL en ce qui me concerne. 
> 2 cervels - sont ils vraiment deux ? - sont capables d'occuper  eux seuls une page pleine de propos vides de sens


non en parlait des repas bleu ftor quon alait manger pour les transaction financier

----------


## dkapxe

> Bonjour,
> 
> *Peut on reprsenter un grand chiffre entier avec 8 ou 9 chiffre?
> 
> Voici un exemple :
> *si je procde ainsi soit A un bout de code crit sur A=[10 11 1 9 14 5 9 15 14 10] sur 5 octet.
> En calcule le Z=10*2^9+11*2^8+ 1*2^7+ 9*2^6 +14*2^5+5*2^4+9*2^3+15*2^2+ 14*2^1 +10*2^0
> puis le E=10*16^9+11*16^8+ 1*16^7+ 9*16^6 +14*16^5+5*16^4+9*16^3 +15*16^2+ 14*16^1 +10*16^0 qui es a un format unique si on a E en peut dduire A.
> Le B=E/Z=78697139 sa donne un chiffre a 8 chiffre plutt que 10.
> ...


Si tout fichier est un nombre entier grand(1g) alors pourquoi pas coder ce nombre dans un espace du calcule ou en fait appelle a une fonction de calcul qui prend en paramtre des nombres entier a taille petit (1ko)pour retrouvez notre nombre entier grand.

----------


## fanmanga

> Ce fil de discussion, c'est comme un monde parfait



C'est l'histoire du grand mchant sorcier:

Il avait un pouvoir magique trop puissant dans son dois.

Les humains avait peur de sorcier. 

Il les chasser nuit et jour pour augmenter ca puissance.

Son dois devient plus puissant de jour en jour.

Quand il rencontre un vitime il le pointe avec le dois.


Il donne un choix quelle partie de ton corps je peux avoir.

Puis la roulettes tourne pour que l'humain prend un choix.

Aucun humain ne peuvez tourner la roullettes trop mal.

Mais notre hros a russi a contamin le sorcier par le mal chance du chiens.

Le sorcier se croyez fort devant notre hros. 

Et l'hros a fait tomber le sorcier dans le pige.

Il a dit au sorcier de pointer son ventre. 

Le sorcier ce disais lui il veux mourir vite fait pour que il me demande de pointer son ventre.

L'hros tait contaminer par la chance des chats.

Ses jours tait dj compter. 

Son ventre lui faisait mal trop mal.

il veulait en finir avec se mal.

Le sorcier tait son seul chance.

Et le sorcier a fait un mauvais choix.

La chance des chats a disparu et notre hros a eu un choix.

Il a choisi  d'arracher les dois du sorcier et de lui donner a manger tout sa vie.

Car grce au sorcier que son mal de ventre a disparu.

----------


## Invit

Non a la faim le chat il tue le hros  ::weird::

----------


## fanmanga

Non car chats et chiens sont les amis de l'hros

----------


## dkapxe

j'aime bien le histoire elle est plein des poesie

----------


## fanmanga

Merci 😊

----------


## dkapxe

😊

----------


## fanmanga

> Si tout fichier est un nombre entier grand(1g) alors pourquoi pas coder ce nombre dans un espace du calcule ou en fait appelle a une fonction de calcul qui prend en paramtre des nombres entier a taille petit (1ko)pour retrouvez notre nombre entier grand.


Bravo mme message que j'ai crit. 
Lol tu la copie ou?
Quand en vas faire le ftor lol.

----------


## dkapxe

non je copie pas

jattend la details du ftor lol

----------


## fanmanga

Bah si c'est pas du bleuf tu veux que je te donne le lien.
Tu sais que c'est pas une copie exacte.

Mais comme le coran en ne peux pas le copier en arabe (faire une autre verset arabe c'est impossible)mais en francais si.

Mais qui sais peut tre que ton voyage commencera avec autre langue.

Par exemple l'anglais alors vazy dpasse moi en anglais ou ta langue choisi.

----------


## fanmanga

Bonsoir, 

Voici le plan d'un circuit lectronique qui transforme n'importe quel nombre de 10 bit a 4 bit

La table de karnaugh c'est un circuit lectronique avec comme entr 10 bit il sort une sortie en 4 bit mais bien adress c'est grace a ca comme circuit lectronique peux compresser n'importe que 10 bit en 4 bit.
Oui j'ai 10 bit a compresser mais si je l'ai mis dans la bonne place je peux les compresser en 4 bit.


https://www.developpez.net/forums/at...ugh-f-z-.xlsx/
http://forums.futura-sciences.com/el...t-a-4-bit.html

----------


## escartefigue

C'est probablement ce qu'on appelle un presse-bits ?

Sinon c'est original de poster les mmes "_rvlations scientifiques_"   ::roll::  sur diffrents forums et d'y faire ensuite rfrence
Mathmatiquement on peut dire que le FanManga est symtrique, reflexif et transitif.

----------


## fanmanga

C'est quoi presse-bit je trouve pas sur google?

----------


## escartefigue

> C'est quoi presse-bit je trouve pas sur google?


Mme avec des lunettes ?

----------


## ternel

Et du coup, ta fonction rciproque, elle fonctionne comment?

C'est  dire, une fois que tu as compress un paquet donn de 10 bits en 4, comment retrouves-tu ce paquet initial? Quelles sont les co-informations?

----------


## Jipt

> C'est  dire, une fois que tu as compress un paquet donn de 10 bits en 4, comment retrouves-tu ce paquet initial? Quelles sont les co-informations?


Ouh mais toi tu prends le train en marche, alors je te rsume la situation : y a pas moyen !
Y a *jamais eu* de dmonstration du fonctionnement de son bazar ! C'est du _one shot_, tu compresses et basta, tu peux ensuite jeter le fichier,  ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::   ::mouarf:: 

C'est comme le mec qui teste les allumettes et qui les frotte pour vrifier : ah ben vi, elles fonctionnent !  ::ptdr::

----------


## ternel

Laisse-moi remettre une pice dans la machine tranquillement.

Ca fait un moment que je suis cette discussion.
Et mme, il m'arrive sporadiquement d'y rpondre.

----------


## Jipt

> Laisse-moi remettre une pice dans la machine tranquillement.


You're welcome  ::hola::

----------


## MythOnirie

fanmanga, tu pourrais compresser un mot pour moi s'il te plait ? Il est bien trop compliqu  prononcer comme a pour moi

Le mot est : supercalifragilisticexpialidociousD'avance merci.

----------


## Jipt

Ah, j'en ai un moi aussi : hyperbolicsyllabicsesquedalymistic, Isaac Hayes, Hot Buttered Soul

Ah, a nous rajeunit pas,  ::mouarf::

----------


## fanmanga

> Et du coup, ta fonction rciproque, elle fonctionne comment?
> 
> C'est  dire, une fois que tu as compress un paquet donn de 10 bits en 4, comment retrouves-tu ce paquet initial? Quelles sont les co-informations?


Quand j'ai  4 bit je cherche c'est quoi ca position dans la mmoire c'est grace a cette position dans la mmoire que je peux savoir exactement  j'ai quoi comme nombre de 10 bit a partir de mon nombre de 4 bit.

C'est mon circuit qui y a fait la compression donc l'adressage.
La donnes a compress est bien adress .

Donc apartir de ma donn bien adress qui es de 4 bit je peux trouver la position. 

Et si je trouve la position je peux constuire mon Z.
Est ce que ta compris?

----------


## tatayo

Donc si tu compresses tes 10 bits sur une machine, et que tu transfres les 4 bits rsultant  une autre machine, tu ne peux pas retrouver les 10 bits d'origine ?

Donc si tu compresses plusieurs fois les mmes 10 bits, mais en redmarrant la machine  chaque fois, tu obtiens 4 bits diffrents  chaque fois ?

Donc si tu compresses plusieurs fois les mmes 10 bits, mais sur diffrentes machines, tu obtiens 4 bits diffrents  chaque fois ?

Tatayo.

----------


## fanmanga

> Donc si tu compresses tes 10 bits sur une machine, et que tu transfres les 4 bits rsultant  une autre machine, tu ne peux pas retrouver les 10 bits d'origine ?
> 
> Donc si tu compresses plusieurs fois les mmes 10 bits, mais en redmarrant la machine  chaque fois, tu obtiens 4 bits diffrents  chaque fois ?
> 
> Donc si tu compresses plusieurs fois les mmes 10 bits, mais sur diffrentes machines, tu obtiens 4 bits diffrents  chaque fois ?
> 
> Tatayo.


Il y a dj des solutions informatiques pour resoudre ca exemple  comment ils font pour instaler windows sur tous les machines et ca fonctionne pareil sur tous les machines.

Ou matriel mettre ce circuit sur tout les ordinateurs pour avoir le mme adressage.

----------


## escartefigue

> Laisse-moi remettre une pice dans la machine tranquillement.
> 
> Ca fait un moment que je suis cette discussion.
> Et mme, il m'arrive sporadiquement d'y rpondre.


Je comprends : quand on a ferr un tel poisson, difficile de se rsoudre  le lcher  ::mrgreen::

----------


## fanmanga

> fanmanga, tu pourrais compresser un mot pour moi s'il te plait ? Il est bien trop compliqu  prononcer comme a pour moi
> 
> Le mot est : supercalifragilisticexpialidociousD'avance merci.


C'est combien de bit.

Moi si j'ai 100 bit je vais les diviser en 10 partie et je les compresser un par un en 4 bit .
Donc j'aurais 40 bit a diviser par 4 je compresse j'aurais 44=16 bit .
Donc j'ai compresser 100 bit  en 16 bit .

Pour la decompression il suffit de tester j'ai quoi comme adresse pour 16 bit pour passer a 40 bit et aussi pour aller de 40 bit a 100 bit.

----------


## joel.drigo

> Quand j'ai  4 bit je cherche c'est quoi ca position dans la mmoire c'est grace a cette position dans la mmoire que je peux savoir exactement  j'ai quoi comme nombre de 10 bit a partir de mon nombre de 4 bit.


Tu veux dire que tu utilises l'ensemble de la mmoire disponible juste pour stocker 4 bits  une position dtermine et que tu scannes la mmoire pour retrouver cette position, donc retrouver ces 4 bits, pour en dduire l'information d'origine ?

a fait un peu mal au c** d'avoir 32 Go pour ne pouvoir y stocker qu'une information de 10 bits ! Mais admettons que ton circuit rserve qu'une partie de cette mmoire qui ne sera pas utilise par les autres fonctions de la machine : combien de bits il te faudrait rserver  ton avis (voir plus loin) ?si on ne fait pas cette rservation, pourquoi chercher  compresser, vu que 10 bits a tient largement sur 32 Go, et on gagne le temps de compression et de dcompression (qui implique un scan qui prend un temps de tar en plus).L'intrt de stocker des donnes compresses en mmoire est limit : si on veut de la performance on aura plutt des donnes "dcompresses" en mmoire. C'est plutt sur un stockage persistant qu'on compresse pour en mettre plus, ou alors pour transfrer des donnes en rseau pour gagner du temps de transfert. Donc sur un stockage persistant, genre un disque dur de un tera octets par exemple, tu vas stocker 4 bits qui reprsentent 10 bits, et le reste sera perdu ? C'est plutt limit comme systme. Ou alors il te faudra par exemple une table d'adressage (comme la FAT du DOS par exemple) pour stocker plusieurs informations de 10 bits, donc consommer de la place pour cette table. Et ne parlons pas du rseau...

Mais pire, comment distingues-tu ces 2 mots de 4 bits  2 positions diffrentes :
0 0 0 0 0 [1 0 0 0] 0 0 ... 00 0 0 0 [0 1 0 0] 0 0 0 ... 0
Voire, quelle est la position du mot dans cette srie de bits ?[*]0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 ... 0
Tu peux t'en sortir par exemple en ajoutant un bit d'entte  1, mais dans ce cas tu ne "compresses" plus sur 4 bits mais sur 5. 

Autre solution : mmoriser la position. Il te faut 6 bits pour stocker les 64 combinaisons ncessaires pour stocker toutes les combinaisons de mots de 4 bits. 6 + 4 = 10 bits. Donc tu compresses 10 bits dans 10 bits ! C'est tout plus un systme d'encodage ton truc. Et a sert juste  consommer du temps pour rien ton truc.




> C'est mon circuit qui y a fait la compression donc l'adressage.
> La donnes a compress est bien adress .


Admettons qu'on ne consomme pas la ram standard, mais que ton circuit a sa propre mmoire. Cela fait plutt cher, pour stocker 10 bits, de la mmoire suplmentaire et un circuit ddi. Et je ne parle pas de stocker des informations qui prennent 101024 bits. Parce qu'au final, on est vite limit si on a comme possibilti qu'une seule information de 10 bits. 

NB une table de Karnaugh est un systme de simplfication de fonction logique qui repose sur la suppression de ce qui est superflu. Au sens que ce qu'on enlve ne modifie pas la fonction : quel que soit ce qu'on enlve, on obtient la mme sortie avec la mme entre. En revanche, il n'y aucun moyen de retrouver spcialement une entre pour une sortie donne (Prendre par exemple la fonction AND pour le constater, ou OR, ou XOR... A part le NOT, et l'identit, y'en a pas des masses en fait, et en plus il faudrait stocker la fonction, donc utiliser des bits supplmentaires, ce qui correspond  ce mot de 6 bits pour stocker la position dans ce que j'ai dcrit avant).

[edit]


> Moi si j'ai 100 bit je vais les diviser en 10 partie et je les compresser un par un en 4 bit .
> Donc j'aurais 40 bit a diviser par 4 je compresse j'aurais 44=16 bit .
> Donc j'ai compresser 100 bit  en 16 bit .
> 
> Pour la decompression il suffit de tester j'ai quoi comme adresse pour 16 bit pour passer a 40 bit et aussi pour aller de 40 bit a 100 bit.


Ah, ouais, en plus c'est rcursif ton truc. J'aurais d y penser ! Dans ce cas, il faudra penser  prvoir de la mmoire pour stocker le nombre de niveau, ou toute autre fonction d'arrt.  Parce que sinon, pour cette srie, 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 1 0 0 0... , combien de compressions et recompressions, on aurait fait pour l'obtenir ?

----------


## fanmanga

> ...snip...


Ca marche faut juste mettre ses positions comme des registres.
Je ne suis pas forcer de savoir la vrais adresse je fabrique la mienne et je le lie avec la vrais.

Oui il faut stoker aussi la taille de notre fichier avant compression pour le retrouver.

----------


## joel.drigo

> Ca marche


Non.



> faut juste mettre ses positions comme des registres.
> Je ne suis pas forcer de savoir la vrais adresse je fabrique la mienne et je le lie avec la vrais.


Je cherche  comprendre ta "thorie". Cette rponse ne m'explique pas grand chose. Et surtout correspond  ce que j'ai dit :



> Admettons qu'on ne consomme pas la ram standard, mais que ton circuit a sa propre mmoire.


Mais a ne change rien au reste de ce que j'ai dit.

Et pas vraie adresse lie  vraie adresse, un peu comme de la gestion de mmoire virtuelle par exemple, a change quoi ? Rien.

----------


## fanmanga

Comment excel fait  quand je clique sur une cellule j'ai sa position et son contenu en mme temps?

Si j'utilise excel comme interface j'aurais aucun problme car en cliquant sur une cellule j'ai son contenu et aussi son adresse en mme temps.
La cellule contient en meme temps la position et le contenu.

----------


## joel.drigo

> Comment excel fait  quand je clique sur une cellule j'ai son son position et contenu en mme temps?


C'est en fait une vue de l'esprit : il y a des centaines d'instructions, voire mme des milliers, qui sont excutes succesivement dans le programme Excel qui font qu'en rsultat de ton clic, l'interface d'affiche une cellule, son contenu et son "adresse". Cela se passe tellement vite que ni tes yeux ni ton cerveau ne les distinguent et tu as l'impression d'obtenir ces informations en mme temps, parce que l'affichage est fait comme tel. Et a, encore, c'est au niveeau logiciel. Au niveau hardware, c'est pareil le systme est tellement rapide que tu as l'impression d'avoir la position et le contenu en mme temps. Mais le temps est relatif. En mme temps  l'ordre de ta perception (quelques millimes de secondes) mais pas  priori  l'ordre de la picoseconde par exemple.

----------


## fanmanga

> C'est en fait une vue de l'esprit : il y a des centaines d'instructions, voire mme des milliers, qui sont excutes succesivement dans le programme Excel qui font qu'en rsultat de ton clic, l'interface d'affiche une cellule, son contenu et son "adresse". Cela se passe tellement vite que ni tes yeux ni ton cerveau ne les distinguent et tu as l'impression d'obtenir ces informations en mme temps, parce que l'affichage est fait comme tel. Et a, encore, c'est au niveeau logiciel. Au niveau hardware, c'est pareil le systme est tellement rapide que tu as l'impression d'avoir la position et le contenu en mme temps. Mais le temps est relatif. En mme temps  l'ordre de ta perception (quelques millimes de secondes) mais pas  priori  l'ordre de la picoseconde par exemple.


En tous cas le rsultat est la (la solution informatique )position et contenu.
Si je compresse ma donn dans cette interface je peux dcompresser ma donns car ma cellule contient en meme temps position et contenu.

----------


## joel.drigo

> En tous cas le rsultat est la (la solution informatique )position et contenu.
> Si je compresse ma donn dans cette interface je peux dcompresser ma donns car ma cellule contient en meme temps position et contenu.


Peu importe de les avoir en mme temps ou pas. Et ce n'est pas mme pas la mme chose que de constater quelque chose  l'cran, et d'crire une fonction ou macro qui va traiter ces informations, successivement ou simultanment. Et le fait de pouvoir traiter ces informations n'a aucun rapport avec le fait qu'un algorithme fonctionne ou pas (au sens qu'il rsout rellement un problme donn) : c'est juste un moyen de mettre en uvre l'algorithme.

----------


## fanmanga

> Peu importe de les avoir en mme temps ou pas. Et ce n'est pas mme pas la mme chose que de constater quelque chose  l'cran, et d'crire une fonction ou macro qui va traiter ces informations, successivement ou simultanment. Et le fait de pouvoir traiter ces informations n'a aucun rapport avec le fait qu'un algorithme fonctionne ou pas (au sens qu'il rsout rellement un problme donn) : c'est juste un moyen de mettre en uvre l'algorithme.


La en parle de faisabilit en oublie un peux la complexit. 
Un interface comme excel .
Ou dans une cellule j'ai les deux information contenu et position.
Si j'ai 4 bit 1111 et 4 bit 1111 je peux les dcompresser car le 1111 est sur A1 et l'autre 1111 est sur A2 par exemple c'est pas la mme chose.

En faite pour la donn dcompress. 
Si je prend une interface comme Excel et je le mis dedans.

Chaque 1111 et un autre 1111 est mis dans un objet cellule diffrent et puis dans une colonne.

Mon 1111 et 1111 sont pas identique c'est pas la mme chose chaqu'un sa position dans le colonne c'est grace a ca que je sais c'est quoi mon Z de 1111.

----------


## joel.drigo

> Si j'ai 4 bit 1111 et 4 bit 1111 je peux les dcompresser car le 1111 est sur A1 et l'autre 1111 est sur A2 par exemple c'est pas la mme chose.


Oui, c'est dj ce que j'ai dit : si tu as la position et la valeur, tu peux retrouver la valeur d'origine. Avec Excel, ou n'importe quoi d'autre. 
Le faire dans Excel te donne l'impression qu'au final tu n'as qu' stocker les 4 bits dans une cellule. Mais tu oublies qu'un classeur Excel a lui-mme une empreinte mmoire, dont une partie constitue la position. Mais du coup, tu la stockes bien la position, mais plein d'autres trucs aussi, donc a ne compresse rien, au contraire, avec un fichier Excel, a utilise plus de bits. 
Et mme si on rduit le systme pour obtenir une empreinte minimal, c'est--dire inexistante, elle sera au moins de la taille que prend le stockage de la position et du mot de 4 bits, donc 10 bits, donc pas de compression, mais encodage. 
 .

----------


## fanmanga

Je ne suis pas oblig de savoir la position je peux la retrouver
Donc ce n'est pas de l'encodage c'est de la compression.

Quand j'ai 1111.1111.1111.1111.1111.

Je sais que 1111 est dans position 1 donc z1 puis 1111 sur position 2 donc Z2 ainsi de suite.

----------


## joel.drigo

> Je ne suis pas oblig de savoir la position je peux la retrouver


Allors, comment ? Si tu utilises ton tableau Excel, et que tu estimes pouvoir parcourir toutes les cellules pour chercher l'unique cellule qui contient ton mot de 4 bits, a n'empche pas que la position est bien stocke dans la structure qui dfinit le tableau (un xml compress par exemple dans un fichier xlsx).
Dans un systme rduit  0, sans information de position, voici comment seront encods tes 1024 nombres compresss :







0: 10000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
1: 11000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
2: 10000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
3: 11000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
4: 10100000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
5: 11100000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
6: 10100000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
7: 11100000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
8: 10000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
9: 11000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
10: 10000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
11: 11000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
12: 10100000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
13: 11100000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
14: 10100000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
15: 11100000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
16: 01000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
17: 01100000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
18: 01000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
19: 01100000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
20: 01010000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
21: 01110000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
22: 01010000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
23: 01110000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
24: 01000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
25: 01100000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
26: 01000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
27: 01100000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
28: 01010000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
29: 01110000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
30: 01010000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
31: 01110000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
32: 00100000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
33: 00110000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
34: 00100000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
35: 00110000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
36: 00101000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
37: 00111000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
38: 00101000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
39: 00111000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
40: 00100000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
41: 00110000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
42: 00100000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
43: 00110000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
44: 00101000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
45: 00111000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
46: 00101000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
47: 00111000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
48: 00010000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
49: 00011000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
50: 00010000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
51: 00011000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
52: 00010100000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
53: 00011100000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
54: 00010100000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
55: 00011100000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
56: 00010000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
57: 00011000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
58: 00010000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
59: 00011000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
60: 00010100000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
61: 00011100000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
62: 00010100000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
63: 00011100000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
64: 00001000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
65: 00001100000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
66: 00001000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
67: 00001100000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
68: 00001010000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
69: 00001110000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
70: 00001010000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
71: 00001110000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
72: 00001000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
73: 00001100000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
74: 00001000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
75: 00001100000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
76: 00001010000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
77: 00001110000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
78: 00001010000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
79: 00001110000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
80: 00000100000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
81: 00000110000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
82: 00000100000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
83: 00000110000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
84: 00000101000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
85: 00000111000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
86: 00000101000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
87: 00000111000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
88: 00000100000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
89: 00000110000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
90: 00000100000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
91: 00000110000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
92: 00000101000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
93: 00000111000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
94: 00000101000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
95: 00000111000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
96: 00000010000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
97: 00000011000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
98: 00000010000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
99: 00000011000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
100: 00000010100000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
101: 00000011100000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
102: 00000010100000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
103: 00000011100000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
104: 00000010000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
105: 00000011000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
106: 00000010000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
107: 00000011000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
108: 00000010100000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
109: 00000011100000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
110: 00000010100000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
111: 00000011100000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
112: 00000001000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
113: 00000001100000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
114: 00000001000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
115: 00000001100000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
116: 00000001010000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
117: 00000001110000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
118: 00000001010000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
119: 00000001110000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
120: 00000001000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
121: 00000001100000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
122: 00000001000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
123: 00000001100000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
124: 00000001010000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
125: 00000001110000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
126: 00000001010000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
127: 00000001110000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
128: 00000000100000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
129: 00000000110000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
130: 00000000100000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
131: 00000000110000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
132: 00000000101000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
133: 00000000111000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
134: 00000000101000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
135: 00000000111000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
136: 00000000100000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
137: 00000000110000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
138: 00000000100000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
139: 00000000110000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
140: 00000000101000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
141: 00000000111000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
142: 00000000101000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
143: 00000000111000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
144: 00000000010000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
145: 00000000011000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
146: 00000000010000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
147: 00000000011000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
148: 00000000010100000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
149: 00000000011100000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
150: 00000000010100000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
151: 00000000011100000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
152: 00000000010000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
153: 00000000011000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
154: 00000000010000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
155: 00000000011000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
156: 00000000010100000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
157: 00000000011100000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
158: 00000000010100000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
159: 00000000011100000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
160: 00000000001000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
161: 00000000001100000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
162: 00000000001000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
163: 00000000001100000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
164: 00000000001010000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
165: 00000000001110000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
166: 00000000001010000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
167: 00000000001110000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
168: 00000000001000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
169: 00000000001100000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
170: 00000000001000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
171: 00000000001100000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
172: 00000000001010000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
173: 00000000001110000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
174: 00000000001010000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
175: 00000000001110000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
176: 00000000000100000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
177: 00000000000110000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
178: 00000000000100000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
179: 00000000000110000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
180: 00000000000101000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
181: 00000000000111000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
182: 00000000000101000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
183: 00000000000111000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
184: 00000000000100000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
185: 00000000000110000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
186: 00000000000100000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
187: 00000000000110000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
188: 00000000000101000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
189: 00000000000111000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
190: 00000000000101000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
191: 00000000000111000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
192: 00000000000010000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
193: 00000000000011000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
194: 00000000000010000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
195: 00000000000011000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
196: 00000000000010100000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
197: 00000000000011100000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
198: 00000000000010100000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
199: 00000000000011100000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
200: 00000000000010000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
201: 00000000000011000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
202: 00000000000010000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
203: 00000000000011000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
204: 00000000000010100000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
205: 00000000000011100000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
206: 00000000000010100000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
207: 00000000000011100000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
208: 00000000000001000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
209: 00000000000001100000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
210: 00000000000001000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
211: 00000000000001100000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
212: 00000000000001010000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
213: 00000000000001110000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
214: 00000000000001010000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
215: 00000000000001110000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
216: 00000000000001000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
217: 00000000000001100000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
218: 00000000000001000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
219: 00000000000001100000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
220: 00000000000001010000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
221: 00000000000001110000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
222: 00000000000001010000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
223: 00000000000001110000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
224: 00000000000000100000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
225: 00000000000000110000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
226: 00000000000000100000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
227: 00000000000000110000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
228: 00000000000000101000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
229: 00000000000000111000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
230: 00000000000000101000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
231: 00000000000000111000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
232: 00000000000000100000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
233: 00000000000000110000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
234: 00000000000000100000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
235: 00000000000000110000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
236: 00000000000000101000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
237: 00000000000000111000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
238: 00000000000000101000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
239: 00000000000000111000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
240: 00000000000000010000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
241: 00000000000000011000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
242: 00000000000000010000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
243: 00000000000000011000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
244: 00000000000000010100000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
245: 00000000000000011100000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
246: 00000000000000010100000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
247: 00000000000000011100000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
248: 00000000000000010000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
249: 00000000000000011000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
250: 00000000000000010000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
251: 00000000000000011000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
252: 00000000000000010100000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
253: 00000000000000011100000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
254: 00000000000000010100000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
255: 00000000000000011100000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
256: 00000000000000001000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
257: 00000000000000001100000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
258: 00000000000000001000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
259: 00000000000000001100000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
260: 00000000000000001010000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
261: 00000000000000001110000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
262: 00000000000000001010000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
263: 00000000000000001110000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
264: 00000000000000001000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
265: 00000000000000001100000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
266: 00000000000000001000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
267: 00000000000000001100000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
268: 00000000000000001010000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
269: 00000000000000001110000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
270: 00000000000000001010000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
271: 00000000000000001110000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
272: 00000000000000000100000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
273: 00000000000000000110000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
274: 00000000000000000100000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
275: 00000000000000000110000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
276: 00000000000000000101000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
277: 00000000000000000111000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
278: 00000000000000000101000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
279: 00000000000000000111000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
280: 00000000000000000100000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
281: 00000000000000000110000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
282: 00000000000000000100000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
283: 00000000000000000110000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
284: 00000000000000000101000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
285: 00000000000000000111000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
286: 00000000000000000101000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
287: 00000000000000000111000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
288: 00000000000000000010000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
289: 00000000000000000011000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
290: 00000000000000000010000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
291: 00000000000000000011000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
292: 00000000000000000010100000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
293: 00000000000000000011100000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
294: 00000000000000000010100000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
295: 00000000000000000011100000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
296: 00000000000000000010000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
297: 00000000000000000011000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
298: 00000000000000000010000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
299: 00000000000000000011000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
300: 00000000000000000010100000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
301: 00000000000000000011100000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
302: 00000000000000000010100000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
303: 00000000000000000011100000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
304: 00000000000000000001000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
305: 00000000000000000001100000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
306: 00000000000000000001000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
307: 00000000000000000001100000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
308: 00000000000000000001010000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
309: 00000000000000000001110000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
310: 00000000000000000001010000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
311: 00000000000000000001110000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
312: 00000000000000000001000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
313: 00000000000000000001100000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
314: 00000000000000000001000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
315: 00000000000000000001100000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
316: 00000000000000000001010000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
317: 00000000000000000001110000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
318: 00000000000000000001010000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
319: 00000000000000000001110000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
320: 00000000000000000000100000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
321: 00000000000000000000110000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
322: 00000000000000000000100000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
323: 00000000000000000000110000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
324: 00000000000000000000101000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
325: 00000000000000000000111000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
326: 00000000000000000000101000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
327: 00000000000000000000111000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
328: 00000000000000000000100000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
329: 00000000000000000000110000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
330: 00000000000000000000100000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
331: 00000000000000000000110000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
332: 00000000000000000000101000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
333: 00000000000000000000111000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
334: 00000000000000000000101000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
335: 00000000000000000000111000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
336: 00000000000000000000010000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
337: 00000000000000000000011000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
338: 00000000000000000000010000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
339: 00000000000000000000011000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
340: 00000000000000000000010100000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
341: 00000000000000000000011100000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
342: 00000000000000000000010100000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
343: 00000000000000000000011100000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
344: 00000000000000000000010000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
345: 00000000000000000000011000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
346: 00000000000000000000010000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
347: 00000000000000000000011000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
348: 00000000000000000000010100000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
349: 00000000000000000000011100000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
350: 00000000000000000000010100000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
351: 00000000000000000000011100000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
352: 00000000000000000000001000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
353: 00000000000000000000001100000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
354: 00000000000000000000001000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
355: 00000000000000000000001100000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
356: 00000000000000000000001010000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
357: 00000000000000000000001110000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
358: 00000000000000000000001010000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
359: 00000000000000000000001110000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
360: 00000000000000000000001000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
361: 00000000000000000000001100000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
362: 00000000000000000000001000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
363: 00000000000000000000001100000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
364: 00000000000000000000001010000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
365: 00000000000000000000001110000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
366: 00000000000000000000001010000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
367: 00000000000000000000001110000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
368: 00000000000000000000000100000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
369: 00000000000000000000000110000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
370: 00000000000000000000000100000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
371: 00000000000000000000000110000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
372: 00000000000000000000000101000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
373: 00000000000000000000000111000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
374: 00000000000000000000000101000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
375: 00000000000000000000000111000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
376: 00000000000000000000000100000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
377: 00000000000000000000000110000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
378: 00000000000000000000000100000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
379: 00000000000000000000000110000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
380: 00000000000000000000000101000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
381: 00000000000000000000000111000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
382: 00000000000000000000000101000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
383: 00000000000000000000000111000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
384: 00000000000000000000000010000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
385: 00000000000000000000000011000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
386: 00000000000000000000000010000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
387: 00000000000000000000000011000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
388: 00000000000000000000000010100000000000000000000000000000000000000000
389: 00000000000000000000000011100000000000000000000000000000000000000000
390: 00000000000000000000000010100000000000000000000000000000000000000000
391: 00000000000000000000000011100000000000000000000000000000000000000000
392: 00000000000000000000000010000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
393: 00000000000000000000000011000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
394: 00000000000000000000000010000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
395: 00000000000000000000000011000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
396: 00000000000000000000000010100000000000000000000000000000000000000000
397: 00000000000000000000000011100000000000000000000000000000000000000000
398: 00000000000000000000000010100000000000000000000000000000000000000000
399: 00000000000000000000000011100000000000000000000000000000000000000000
400: 00000000000000000000000001000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
401: 00000000000000000000000001100000000000000000000000000000000000000000
402: 00000000000000000000000001000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
403: 00000000000000000000000001100000000000000000000000000000000000000000
404: 00000000000000000000000001010000000000000000000000000000000000000000
405: 00000000000000000000000001110000000000000000000000000000000000000000
406: 00000000000000000000000001010000000000000000000000000000000000000000
407: 00000000000000000000000001110000000000000000000000000000000000000000
408: 00000000000000000000000001000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
409: 00000000000000000000000001100000000000000000000000000000000000000000
410: 00000000000000000000000001000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
411: 00000000000000000000000001100000000000000000000000000000000000000000
412: 00000000000000000000000001010000000000000000000000000000000000000000
413: 00000000000000000000000001110000000000000000000000000000000000000000
414: 00000000000000000000000001010000000000000000000000000000000000000000
415: 00000000000000000000000001110000000000000000000000000000000000000000
416: 00000000000000000000000000100000000000000000000000000000000000000000
417: 00000000000000000000000000110000000000000000000000000000000000000000
418: 00000000000000000000000000100000000000000000000000000000000000000000
419: 00000000000000000000000000110000000000000000000000000000000000000000
420: 00000000000000000000000000101000000000000000000000000000000000000000
421: 00000000000000000000000000111000000000000000000000000000000000000000
422: 00000000000000000000000000101000000000000000000000000000000000000000
423: 00000000000000000000000000111000000000000000000000000000000000000000
424: 00000000000000000000000000100000000000000000000000000000000000000000
425: 00000000000000000000000000110000000000000000000000000000000000000000
426: 00000000000000000000000000100000000000000000000000000000000000000000
427: 00000000000000000000000000110000000000000000000000000000000000000000
428: 00000000000000000000000000101000000000000000000000000000000000000000
429: 00000000000000000000000000111000000000000000000000000000000000000000
430: 00000000000000000000000000101000000000000000000000000000000000000000
431: 00000000000000000000000000111000000000000000000000000000000000000000
432: 00000000000000000000000000010000000000000000000000000000000000000000
433: 00000000000000000000000000011000000000000000000000000000000000000000
434: 00000000000000000000000000010000000000000000000000000000000000000000
435: 00000000000000000000000000011000000000000000000000000000000000000000
436: 00000000000000000000000000010100000000000000000000000000000000000000
437: 00000000000000000000000000011100000000000000000000000000000000000000
438: 00000000000000000000000000010100000000000000000000000000000000000000
439: 00000000000000000000000000011100000000000000000000000000000000000000
440: 00000000000000000000000000010000000000000000000000000000000000000000
441: 00000000000000000000000000011000000000000000000000000000000000000000
442: 00000000000000000000000000010000000000000000000000000000000000000000
443: 00000000000000000000000000011000000000000000000000000000000000000000
444: 00000000000000000000000000010100000000000000000000000000000000000000
445: 00000000000000000000000000011100000000000000000000000000000000000000
446: 00000000000000000000000000010100000000000000000000000000000000000000
447: 00000000000000000000000000011100000000000000000000000000000000000000
448: 00000000000000000000000000001000000000000000000000000000000000000000
449: 00000000000000000000000000001100000000000000000000000000000000000000
450: 00000000000000000000000000001000000000000000000000000000000000000000
451: 00000000000000000000000000001100000000000000000000000000000000000000
452: 00000000000000000000000000001010000000000000000000000000000000000000
453: 00000000000000000000000000001110000000000000000000000000000000000000
454: 00000000000000000000000000001010000000000000000000000000000000000000
455: 00000000000000000000000000001110000000000000000000000000000000000000
456: 00000000000000000000000000001000000000000000000000000000000000000000
457: 00000000000000000000000000001100000000000000000000000000000000000000
458: 00000000000000000000000000001000000000000000000000000000000000000000
459: 00000000000000000000000000001100000000000000000000000000000000000000
460: 00000000000000000000000000001010000000000000000000000000000000000000
461: 00000000000000000000000000001110000000000000000000000000000000000000
462: 00000000000000000000000000001010000000000000000000000000000000000000
463: 00000000000000000000000000001110000000000000000000000000000000000000
464: 00000000000000000000000000000100000000000000000000000000000000000000
465: 00000000000000000000000000000110000000000000000000000000000000000000
466: 00000000000000000000000000000100000000000000000000000000000000000000
467: 00000000000000000000000000000110000000000000000000000000000000000000
468: 00000000000000000000000000000101000000000000000000000000000000000000
469: 00000000000000000000000000000111000000000000000000000000000000000000
470: 00000000000000000000000000000101000000000000000000000000000000000000
471: 00000000000000000000000000000111000000000000000000000000000000000000
472: 00000000000000000000000000000100000000000000000000000000000000000000
473: 00000000000000000000000000000110000000000000000000000000000000000000
474: 00000000000000000000000000000100000000000000000000000000000000000000
475: 00000000000000000000000000000110000000000000000000000000000000000000
476: 00000000000000000000000000000101000000000000000000000000000000000000
477: 00000000000000000000000000000111000000000000000000000000000000000000
478: 00000000000000000000000000000101000000000000000000000000000000000000
479: 00000000000000000000000000000111000000000000000000000000000000000000
480: 00000000000000000000000000000010000000000000000000000000000000000000
481: 00000000000000000000000000000011000000000000000000000000000000000000
482: 00000000000000000000000000000010000000000000000000000000000000000000
483: 00000000000000000000000000000011000000000000000000000000000000000000
484: 00000000000000000000000000000010100000000000000000000000000000000000
485: 00000000000000000000000000000011100000000000000000000000000000000000
486: 00000000000000000000000000000010100000000000000000000000000000000000
487: 00000000000000000000000000000011100000000000000000000000000000000000
488: 00000000000000000000000000000010000000000000000000000000000000000000
489: 00000000000000000000000000000011000000000000000000000000000000000000
490: 00000000000000000000000000000010000000000000000000000000000000000000
491: 00000000000000000000000000000011000000000000000000000000000000000000
492: 00000000000000000000000000000010100000000000000000000000000000000000
493: 00000000000000000000000000000011100000000000000000000000000000000000
494: 00000000000000000000000000000010100000000000000000000000000000000000
495: 00000000000000000000000000000011100000000000000000000000000000000000
496: 00000000000000000000000000000001000000000000000000000000000000000000
497: 00000000000000000000000000000001100000000000000000000000000000000000
498: 00000000000000000000000000000001000000000000000000000000000000000000
499: 00000000000000000000000000000001100000000000000000000000000000000000
500: 00000000000000000000000000000001010000000000000000000000000000000000
501: 00000000000000000000000000000001110000000000000000000000000000000000
502: 00000000000000000000000000000001010000000000000000000000000000000000
503: 00000000000000000000000000000001110000000000000000000000000000000000
504: 00000000000000000000000000000001000000000000000000000000000000000000
505: 00000000000000000000000000000001100000000000000000000000000000000000
506: 00000000000000000000000000000001000000000000000000000000000000000000
507: 00000000000000000000000000000001100000000000000000000000000000000000
508: 00000000000000000000000000000001010000000000000000000000000000000000
509: 00000000000000000000000000000001110000000000000000000000000000000000
510: 00000000000000000000000000000001010000000000000000000000000000000000
511: 00000000000000000000000000000001110000000000000000000000000000000000
512: 00000000000000000000000000000000100000000000000000000000000000000000
513: 00000000000000000000000000000000110000000000000000000000000000000000
514: 00000000000000000000000000000000100000000000000000000000000000000000
515: 00000000000000000000000000000000110000000000000000000000000000000000
516: 00000000000000000000000000000000101000000000000000000000000000000000
517: 00000000000000000000000000000000111000000000000000000000000000000000
518: 00000000000000000000000000000000101000000000000000000000000000000000
519: 00000000000000000000000000000000111000000000000000000000000000000000
520: 00000000000000000000000000000000100000000000000000000000000000000000
521: 00000000000000000000000000000000110000000000000000000000000000000000
522: 00000000000000000000000000000000100000000000000000000000000000000000
523: 00000000000000000000000000000000110000000000000000000000000000000000
524: 00000000000000000000000000000000101000000000000000000000000000000000
525: 00000000000000000000000000000000111000000000000000000000000000000000
526: 00000000000000000000000000000000101000000000000000000000000000000000
527: 00000000000000000000000000000000111000000000000000000000000000000000
528: 00000000000000000000000000000000010000000000000000000000000000000000
529: 00000000000000000000000000000000011000000000000000000000000000000000
530: 00000000000000000000000000000000010000000000000000000000000000000000
531: 00000000000000000000000000000000011000000000000000000000000000000000
532: 00000000000000000000000000000000010100000000000000000000000000000000
533: 00000000000000000000000000000000011100000000000000000000000000000000
534: 00000000000000000000000000000000010100000000000000000000000000000000
535: 00000000000000000000000000000000011100000000000000000000000000000000
536: 00000000000000000000000000000000010000000000000000000000000000000000
537: 00000000000000000000000000000000011000000000000000000000000000000000
538: 00000000000000000000000000000000010000000000000000000000000000000000
539: 00000000000000000000000000000000011000000000000000000000000000000000
540: 00000000000000000000000000000000010100000000000000000000000000000000
541: 00000000000000000000000000000000011100000000000000000000000000000000
542: 00000000000000000000000000000000010100000000000000000000000000000000
543: 00000000000000000000000000000000011100000000000000000000000000000000
544: 00000000000000000000000000000000001000000000000000000000000000000000
545: 00000000000000000000000000000000001100000000000000000000000000000000
546: 00000000000000000000000000000000001000000000000000000000000000000000
547: 00000000000000000000000000000000001100000000000000000000000000000000
548: 00000000000000000000000000000000001010000000000000000000000000000000
549: 00000000000000000000000000000000001110000000000000000000000000000000
550: 00000000000000000000000000000000001010000000000000000000000000000000
551: 00000000000000000000000000000000001110000000000000000000000000000000
552: 00000000000000000000000000000000001000000000000000000000000000000000
553: 00000000000000000000000000000000001100000000000000000000000000000000
554: 00000000000000000000000000000000001000000000000000000000000000000000
555: 00000000000000000000000000000000001100000000000000000000000000000000
556: 00000000000000000000000000000000001010000000000000000000000000000000
557: 00000000000000000000000000000000001110000000000000000000000000000000
558: 00000000000000000000000000000000001010000000000000000000000000000000
559: 00000000000000000000000000000000001110000000000000000000000000000000
560: 00000000000000000000000000000000000100000000000000000000000000000000
561: 00000000000000000000000000000000000110000000000000000000000000000000
562: 00000000000000000000000000000000000100000000000000000000000000000000
563: 00000000000000000000000000000000000110000000000000000000000000000000
564: 00000000000000000000000000000000000101000000000000000000000000000000
565: 00000000000000000000000000000000000111000000000000000000000000000000
566: 00000000000000000000000000000000000101000000000000000000000000000000
567: 00000000000000000000000000000000000111000000000000000000000000000000
568: 00000000000000000000000000000000000100000000000000000000000000000000
569: 00000000000000000000000000000000000110000000000000000000000000000000
570: 00000000000000000000000000000000000100000000000000000000000000000000
571: 00000000000000000000000000000000000110000000000000000000000000000000
572: 00000000000000000000000000000000000101000000000000000000000000000000
573: 00000000000000000000000000000000000111000000000000000000000000000000
574: 00000000000000000000000000000000000101000000000000000000000000000000
575: 00000000000000000000000000000000000111000000000000000000000000000000
576: 00000000000000000000000000000000000010000000000000000000000000000000
577: 00000000000000000000000000000000000011000000000000000000000000000000
578: 00000000000000000000000000000000000010000000000000000000000000000000
579: 00000000000000000000000000000000000011000000000000000000000000000000
580: 00000000000000000000000000000000000010100000000000000000000000000000
581: 00000000000000000000000000000000000011100000000000000000000000000000
582: 00000000000000000000000000000000000010100000000000000000000000000000
583: 00000000000000000000000000000000000011100000000000000000000000000000
584: 00000000000000000000000000000000000010000000000000000000000000000000
585: 00000000000000000000000000000000000011000000000000000000000000000000
586: 00000000000000000000000000000000000010000000000000000000000000000000
587: 00000000000000000000000000000000000011000000000000000000000000000000
588: 00000000000000000000000000000000000010100000000000000000000000000000
589: 00000000000000000000000000000000000011100000000000000000000000000000
590: 00000000000000000000000000000000000010100000000000000000000000000000
591: 00000000000000000000000000000000000011100000000000000000000000000000
592: 00000000000000000000000000000000000001000000000000000000000000000000
593: 00000000000000000000000000000000000001100000000000000000000000000000
594: 00000000000000000000000000000000000001000000000000000000000000000000
595: 00000000000000000000000000000000000001100000000000000000000000000000
596: 00000000000000000000000000000000000001010000000000000000000000000000
597: 00000000000000000000000000000000000001110000000000000000000000000000
598: 00000000000000000000000000000000000001010000000000000000000000000000
599: 00000000000000000000000000000000000001110000000000000000000000000000
600: 00000000000000000000000000000000000001000000000000000000000000000000
601: 00000000000000000000000000000000000001100000000000000000000000000000
602: 00000000000000000000000000000000000001000000000000000000000000000000
603: 00000000000000000000000000000000000001100000000000000000000000000000
604: 00000000000000000000000000000000000001010000000000000000000000000000
605: 00000000000000000000000000000000000001110000000000000000000000000000
606: 00000000000000000000000000000000000001010000000000000000000000000000
607: 00000000000000000000000000000000000001110000000000000000000000000000
608: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000100000000000000000000000000000
609: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000110000000000000000000000000000
610: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000100000000000000000000000000000
611: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000110000000000000000000000000000
612: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000101000000000000000000000000000
613: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000111000000000000000000000000000
614: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000101000000000000000000000000000
615: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000111000000000000000000000000000
616: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000100000000000000000000000000000
617: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000110000000000000000000000000000
618: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000100000000000000000000000000000
619: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000110000000000000000000000000000
620: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000101000000000000000000000000000
621: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000111000000000000000000000000000
622: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000101000000000000000000000000000
623: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000111000000000000000000000000000
624: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000010000000000000000000000000000
625: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000011000000000000000000000000000
626: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000010000000000000000000000000000
627: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000011000000000000000000000000000
628: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000010100000000000000000000000000
629: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000011100000000000000000000000000
630: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000010100000000000000000000000000
631: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000011100000000000000000000000000
632: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000010000000000000000000000000000
633: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000011000000000000000000000000000
634: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000010000000000000000000000000000
635: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000011000000000000000000000000000
636: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000010100000000000000000000000000
637: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000011100000000000000000000000000
638: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000010100000000000000000000000000
639: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000011100000000000000000000000000
640: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000001000000000000000000000000000
641: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000001100000000000000000000000000
642: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000001000000000000000000000000000
643: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000001100000000000000000000000000
644: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000001010000000000000000000000000
645: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000001110000000000000000000000000
646: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000001010000000000000000000000000
647: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000001110000000000000000000000000
648: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000001000000000000000000000000000
649: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000001100000000000000000000000000
650: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000001000000000000000000000000000
651: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000001100000000000000000000000000
652: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000001010000000000000000000000000
653: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000001110000000000000000000000000
654: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000001010000000000000000000000000
655: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000001110000000000000000000000000
656: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000100000000000000000000000000
657: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000110000000000000000000000000
658: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000100000000000000000000000000
659: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000110000000000000000000000000
660: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000101000000000000000000000000
661: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000111000000000000000000000000
662: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000101000000000000000000000000
663: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000111000000000000000000000000
664: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000100000000000000000000000000
665: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000110000000000000000000000000
666: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000100000000000000000000000000
667: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000110000000000000000000000000
668: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000101000000000000000000000000
669: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000111000000000000000000000000
670: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000101000000000000000000000000
671: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000111000000000000000000000000
672: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000010000000000000000000000000
673: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000011000000000000000000000000
674: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000010000000000000000000000000
675: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000011000000000000000000000000
676: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000010100000000000000000000000
677: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000011100000000000000000000000
678: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000010100000000000000000000000
679: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000011100000000000000000000000
680: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000010000000000000000000000000
681: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000011000000000000000000000000
682: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000010000000000000000000000000
683: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000011000000000000000000000000
684: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000010100000000000000000000000
685: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000011100000000000000000000000
686: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000010100000000000000000000000
687: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000011100000000000000000000000
688: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000001000000000000000000000000
689: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000001100000000000000000000000
690: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000001000000000000000000000000
691: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000001100000000000000000000000
692: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000001010000000000000000000000
693: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000001110000000000000000000000
694: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000001010000000000000000000000
695: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000001110000000000000000000000
696: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000001000000000000000000000000
697: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000001100000000000000000000000
698: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000001000000000000000000000000
699: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000001100000000000000000000000
700: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000001010000000000000000000000
701: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000001110000000000000000000000
702: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000001010000000000000000000000
703: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000001110000000000000000000000
704: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000100000000000000000000000
705: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000110000000000000000000000
706: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000100000000000000000000000
707: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000110000000000000000000000
708: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000101000000000000000000000
709: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000111000000000000000000000
710: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000101000000000000000000000
711: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000111000000000000000000000
712: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000100000000000000000000000
713: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000110000000000000000000000
714: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000100000000000000000000000
715: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000110000000000000000000000
716: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000101000000000000000000000
717: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000111000000000000000000000
718: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000101000000000000000000000
719: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000111000000000000000000000
720: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000010000000000000000000000
721: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000011000000000000000000000
722: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000010000000000000000000000
723: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000011000000000000000000000
724: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000010100000000000000000000
725: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000011100000000000000000000
726: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000010100000000000000000000
727: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000011100000000000000000000
728: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000010000000000000000000000
729: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000011000000000000000000000
730: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000010000000000000000000000
731: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000011000000000000000000000
732: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000010100000000000000000000
733: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000011100000000000000000000
734: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000010100000000000000000000
735: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000011100000000000000000000
736: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000001000000000000000000000
737: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000001100000000000000000000
738: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000001000000000000000000000
739: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000001100000000000000000000
740: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000001010000000000000000000
741: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000001110000000000000000000
742: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000001010000000000000000000
743: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000001110000000000000000000
744: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000001000000000000000000000
745: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000001100000000000000000000
746: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000001000000000000000000000
747: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000001100000000000000000000
748: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000001010000000000000000000
749: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000001110000000000000000000
750: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000001010000000000000000000
751: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000001110000000000000000000
752: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000100000000000000000000
753: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000110000000000000000000
754: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000100000000000000000000
755: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000110000000000000000000
756: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000101000000000000000000
757: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000111000000000000000000
758: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000101000000000000000000
759: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000111000000000000000000
760: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000100000000000000000000
761: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000110000000000000000000
762: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000100000000000000000000
763: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000110000000000000000000
764: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000101000000000000000000
765: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000111000000000000000000
766: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000101000000000000000000
767: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000111000000000000000000
768: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000010000000000000000000
769: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000011000000000000000000
770: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000010000000000000000000
771: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000011000000000000000000
772: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000010100000000000000000
773: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000011100000000000000000
774: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000010100000000000000000
775: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000011100000000000000000
776: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000010000000000000000000
777: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000011000000000000000000
778: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000010000000000000000000
779: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000011000000000000000000
780: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000010100000000000000000
781: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000011100000000000000000
782: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000010100000000000000000
783: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000011100000000000000000
784: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000001000000000000000000
785: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000001100000000000000000
786: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000001000000000000000000
787: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000001100000000000000000
788: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000001010000000000000000
789: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000001110000000000000000
790: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000001010000000000000000
791: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000001110000000000000000
792: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000001000000000000000000
793: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000001100000000000000000
794: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000001000000000000000000
795: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000001100000000000000000
796: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000001010000000000000000
797: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000001110000000000000000
798: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000001010000000000000000
799: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000001110000000000000000
800: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000100000000000000000
801: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000110000000000000000
802: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000100000000000000000
803: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000110000000000000000
804: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000101000000000000000
805: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000111000000000000000
806: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000101000000000000000
807: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000111000000000000000
808: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000100000000000000000
809: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000110000000000000000
810: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000100000000000000000
811: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000110000000000000000
812: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000101000000000000000
813: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000111000000000000000
814: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000101000000000000000
815: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000111000000000000000
816: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000010000000000000000
817: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000011000000000000000
818: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000010000000000000000
819: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000011000000000000000
820: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000010100000000000000
821: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000011100000000000000
822: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000010100000000000000
823: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000011100000000000000
824: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000010000000000000000
825: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000011000000000000000
826: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000010000000000000000
827: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000011000000000000000
828: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000010100000000000000
829: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000011100000000000000
830: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000010100000000000000
831: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000011100000000000000
832: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000001000000000000000
833: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000001100000000000000
834: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000001000000000000000
835: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000001100000000000000
836: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000001010000000000000
837: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000001110000000000000
838: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000001010000000000000
839: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000001110000000000000
840: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000001000000000000000
841: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000001100000000000000
842: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000001000000000000000
843: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000001100000000000000
844: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000001010000000000000
845: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000001110000000000000
846: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000001010000000000000
847: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000001110000000000000
848: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000100000000000000
849: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000110000000000000
850: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000100000000000000
851: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000110000000000000
852: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000101000000000000
853: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000111000000000000
854: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000101000000000000
855: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000111000000000000
856: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000100000000000000
857: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000110000000000000
858: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000100000000000000
859: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000110000000000000
860: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000101000000000000
861: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000111000000000000
862: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000101000000000000
863: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000111000000000000
864: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000010000000000000
865: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000011000000000000
866: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000010000000000000
867: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000011000000000000
868: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000010100000000000
869: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000011100000000000
870: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000010100000000000
871: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000011100000000000
872: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000010000000000000
873: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000011000000000000
874: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000010000000000000
875: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000011000000000000
876: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000010100000000000
877: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000011100000000000
878: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000010100000000000
879: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000011100000000000
880: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000001000000000000
881: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000001100000000000
882: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000001000000000000
883: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000001100000000000
884: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000001010000000000
885: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000001110000000000
886: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000001010000000000
887: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000001110000000000
888: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000001000000000000
889: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000001100000000000
890: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000001000000000000
891: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000001100000000000
892: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000001010000000000
893: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000001110000000000
894: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000001010000000000
895: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000001110000000000
896: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000100000000000
897: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000110000000000
898: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000100000000000
899: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000110000000000
900: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000101000000000
901: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000111000000000
902: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000101000000000
903: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000111000000000
904: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000100000000000
905: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000110000000000
906: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000100000000000
907: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000110000000000
908: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000101000000000
909: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000111000000000
910: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000101000000000
911: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000111000000000
912: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000010000000000
913: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000011000000000
914: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000010000000000
915: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000011000000000
916: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000010100000000
917: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000011100000000
918: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000010100000000
919: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000011100000000
920: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000010000000000
921: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000011000000000
922: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000010000000000
923: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000011000000000
924: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000010100000000
925: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000011100000000
926: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000010100000000
927: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000011100000000
928: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000001000000000
929: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000001100000000
930: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000001000000000
931: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000001100000000
932: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000001010000000
933: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000001110000000
934: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000001010000000
935: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000001110000000
936: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000001000000000
937: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000001100000000
938: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000001000000000
939: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000001100000000
940: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000001010000000
941: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000001110000000
942: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000001010000000
943: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000001110000000
944: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000100000000
945: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000110000000
946: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000100000000
947: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000110000000
948: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000101000000
949: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000111000000
950: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000101000000
951: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000111000000
952: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000100000000
953: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000110000000
954: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000100000000
955: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000110000000
956: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000101000000
957: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000111000000
958: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000101000000
959: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000111000000
960: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000010000000
961: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000011000000
962: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000010000000
963: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000011000000
964: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000010100000
965: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000011100000
966: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000010100000
967: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000011100000
968: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000010000000
969: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000011000000
970: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000010000000
971: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000011000000
972: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000010100000
973: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000011100000
974: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000010100000
975: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000011100000
976: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000001000000
977: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000001100000
978: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000001000000
979: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000001100000
980: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000001010000
981: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000001110000
982: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000001010000
983: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000001110000
984: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000001000000
985: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000001100000
986: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000001000000
987: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000001100000
988: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000001010000
989: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000001110000
990: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000001010000
991: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000001110000
992: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000100000
993: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000110000
994: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000100000
995: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000110000
996: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000101000
997: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000111000
998: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000101000
999: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000111000
1000: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000100000
1001: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000110000
1002: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000100000
1003: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000110000
1004: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000101000
1005: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000111000
1006: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000101000
1007: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000111000
1008: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000010000
1009: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000011000
1010: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000010000
1011: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000011000
1012: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000010100
1013: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000011100
1014: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000010100
1015: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000011100
1016: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000010000
1017: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000011000
1018: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000010000
1019: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000011000
1020: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000010100
1021: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000011100
1022: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000010100
1023: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000011100



Soit 68 bits pour un nombre. Nettement suprieur  10 bits donc. L, oui, tu peux retrouver la position de ton mot de 4 bits, donc retrouver le nombre d'origine, mais pas de compression. Et si on rduit au minimum ces 68 bits, on arrive  10 bits, dont 6 bits pour la position. Dons pas compression, mais encodage (le nombre d'origine n'est pas stock tel quel mais "transform").

----------


## fanmanga

Et si a la place d'un circuit de 10 bit je mis 37 bit et pour abc..fght....z
Ou 10 bit j'ajoute autre FGHT par exemple S pour avoir FGHT ou S defini la position ou la taille de mon nombre.

----------


## joel.drigo

> Et si a la place d'un circuit de 10 bit je mis 37 bit


C'est--dire ? Pour faire la mme chose, soit soi-disant compresser 10 bits sur 4 bits ? Cela ne change rien,  part que a prend plus de bits pour rien.
Sinon, c'est quoi cette nouvelle ide ? 



> et pour abc..fght....z


Euh, quoi ? En franais ?



> Ou 10 bit j'ajoute autre fonction.


Euh, re quoi ?

----------


## fanmanga

Je mis une autre option taille=S avec une information sur la taille ou la position donc j'aurais 10bit sur 5 bit.

Dans ma socit on a le meme problme pour resoudre le problme d'un epissure a deux fils pour resoudre se problme en dois ajouter des options supplmentaires sur le plan prinicipal.

----------


## Zirak

Tu t'ennuyais  ce point joel ?  ::aie:: 

D'ailleurs, j'ai cliqu sur la balise spoiler, et je te hais ! ^^

----------


## joel.drigo

> Tu t'ennuyais  ce point joel ? 
> 
> D'ailleurs, j'ai cliqu sur la balise spoiler, et je te hais ! ^^


Bah, je me suis dit 
les explications scientifiques ne fonctionnent pasles railleries, le mpris, etc, ne fonctionnent pasles blagues ne fonctionnent pas
Alors essayons des explications pragmatiques et un peu d'intrt constructif... mais a ne fonctionne toujours pas apparemment...
En tout cas, @fanmanga a dmontr au moins une chose : que sa persvrance tourne  l'obstination... j'esprais le sortir de cette nouvelle impasse... j'avoue que j'ai peut-tre trouv mon matre en matire d'obstination  ::P: 

(et encore, je n'ai pas encore abord la problmatique de compresser tout sous la forme de srie de 4 bits uniquement  1, qui pourrait, elle, tre compresse, trs facilement,  1 bit  :;): ).

----------


## Zirak

> Bah, je me suis dit 
> les explications scientifiques ne fonctionnent pasles railleries, le mpris, etc, ne fonctionnent pasles blagues ne fonctionnent pas


C'est courageux de ta part, ceci dit,  mon avis, rien ne fonctionnera jamais, j'ai un peu peur qu'on soit dans le cas de la partie d'chec avec un pigeon ^^

Ou alors tu aurais du colorer ton explication en bleu, la poster  une heure synchronise avec le 10, un soir o il y avait des nuages en barbe  papa dans le ciel, et la peut-tre que.  ::aie::

----------


## fanmanga

> Bah, je me suis dit 
> les explications scientifiques ne fonctionnent pasles railleries, le mpris, etc, ne fonctionnent pasles blagues ne fonctionnent pas
> Alors essayons des explications pragmatiques et un peu d'intrt constructif... mais a ne fonctionne toujours pas apparemment...
> En tout cas, @fanmanga a dmontr au moins une chose : que sa persvrance tourne  l'obstination... j'esprais le sortir de cette nouvelle impasse... j'avoue que j'ai peut-tre trouv mon matre en matire d'obstination 
> 
> (et encore, je n'ai pas encore abord la problmatique de compresser tout sous la forme de srie de 4 bits uniquement  1, qui pourrait, elle, se compresse, trs facilement,  1 bit ).


En faite si l'univers est issus de la bigbang cette compression existra srement .
Si non si l'univers n'est pas issus de bigbang cette solution peux exister ou non.

En tous cas moi je crois que tous est possible dans le futur.

C'est bien que un humain ne court pas a 110km mais si il court dans une vaiseau spaciel il peux dpasser 1000km.

----------


## Jipt

> C'est bien que un humain ne court pas  110 km mais si il court dans un vaisseau spatial il peut dpasser 1000 km.


Tu confonds la vitesse du bonhomme et la vitesse de l'engin qui le transporte ! Tu le fais exprs ou quoi ? 
Tu nous gonfles,  la longue...

----------


## fanmanga

> Tu confonds la vitesse du bonhomme et la vitesse de l'engin qui le transporte ! Tu le fais exprs ou quoi ? 
> Tu nous gonfles,  la longue...


Tous est relative donc j'ai pas tous fou.

----------


## Zirak

> Tous est relative donc j'ai pas tous fou.


Tout faux, peut-tre pas, tout fou, un peu quand mme. ^^

----------


## fanmanga

> Tout faux, peut-tre pas, tout fou, un peu quand mme. ^^


Oui tous faux lol😀

En fait si j'ajoute des options supplmentaires taille compress de 10 vers 5 bit ou plus jusqu' 10.

Je peux gagner en taille car 0 et 1 peux ce tenir sur 1 bit et 2 3 4 5...peuvent ce tenir sur 2 bit jusqu'1023 qui  faut cod en 10 bit .

Pas besoin de les coder sur 10 bit c'est la que je peux gagner en taille.

C'est jou sur cette diffrence

----------


## Obsidian

Je pense que ce  quoi il pense depuis le dpart est la  *compression avec perte* , tout simplement.



 partir du moment o l'on peut raisonnablement se permettre de perdre de l'information parce ce qu'il en reste nous suffit, alors on peut virtuellement descendre jusqu' l'infiniment petit. Mme en ramenant une image  un seul pixel, a peut tre intressant pour connatre sa teinte principale (pour faire un _Ambilight_, par exemple).

 part cela, ce que je lis au bout de presque 600 commentaires, c'est toujours la mme chose : ce n'est pas de la *compression* que tu fais, mais de l'*indexation*. Si tu dois comprimer un film sur disque optique _MAIS_ que tu sais que ce film fait partie d'une collection de dix films choisis  l'avance, alors tu n'as pas besoin de comprimer le film : il te suffit de coder son numro qui, lui, tient sur quatre bits dans l'exemple prsent. Mais cela suppose que l'information est dj disponible du ct du lecteur.

Si tu veux indexer plus de films, tu es oblig d'utiliser plus de bits  moins de faire encore une prslection. Note que a marche, hein : au final, tu ne transmets toujours que quatre octets de donnes, MAIS tu fais abstraction de l'norme quantit de _mta-donnes_ que tu es oblig de transmettre au pralable pour que cela fonctionne.

----------


## Jipt

> 


Merci pour ce moment de franche rigolade !
 ::ccool::

----------


## joel.drigo

> Je pense que ce  quoi il pense depuis le dpart est la  *compression avec perte* , tout simplement.


Je veux bien. Mais perte d'informations ne veut pas dire perte de toutes les informations. Il y a toujours slection d'informations  un niveau de pertinence voulu. Comme ton exemple de la teinte principale, qui est cette information que l'on souhaite au moins retrouver. Quand on compresse une image avec taux de perte, l'information est qu'on veut continuer  plus ou moins reconnaitre ce qu'il y a sur la photo, mme si on compresse le modle de couleur  2 bits. S'il n'y a pas de condition, autant supprimer le fichier, ce sera la compression la plus efficace par rapport au fait qu'il n'y a plus aucune information rcuprable. 

Et je ne me souviens pas avoir vu une quelquonque rfrence  une tolrance de perte d'informations, ou de slection. Dans le dernier systme, il est bien question au contraire de retrouver le nombre d'origine.

----------


## fanmanga

Pour la dcompression rien ne m'empeche de constuire un circuit d' entr 4 bit pour avoir une sortie 10 bit.

Les sorties avec plus d'information sur les 4 bits

Exemple

1111 ca position dans code.

Combien on a modifi.

A quelle frquence....

Et voir comment je peux combiner les deux circuits pour faire une compression et decompression efficace avec perte et sans perte l'essentiel c'est compress la donne pour en suite la trouv.




> C'est--dire ? Pour faire la mme chose, soit soi-disant compresser 10 bits sur 4 bits ? Cela ne change rien,  part que a prend plus de bits pour rien.
> Sinon, c'est quoi cette nouvelle ide ? 
> 
> Euh, quoi ? En franais ?
> 
> Euh, re quoi ?


Est ce que en peux jouer sur la frquence d'criture des bits et avoir accs a cette information quand je veux?

Par exemple j'ai deux 1111. 1111 bit si dans la compression j'ecrit le premier 1111 je l'ai ecrit avec  une frquence et sur le  2 me 1111 avec une autre frquence est ce que cette information sur la frequence est accessible au moment de la dcompression.
Y a t'il une fonction cmd qui dis a quelle frquence mon 1111 est crit?

----------


## fanmanga

Si en code 10 bit donne 10 bit
Les 4 bit encode  mon nombre comme sur Excel envoy et les 6 derniers pour crire les bit de collision sur un temps diffrents. 

Par exemple pour les collisions 

1111 .1111.1111.1111.1111.1111

Le 1111 sera crit dans un temp par exemple 10h37min28s19msXps.

Ou X entre 0 et 10 donne 1111
Entre 10 et 20 donne 1111
Entre 20 et 30 donne 1111
Entre 30 et 40 donne 1111
Entre 40 et 50 donne 1111
Entre 50 et 60 donne 1111.

Aprs ca suffit d'envoyer juste les 4 bit car les 6 dernire
Je peux les avoir par un CMD (1111) qui vas me donn cette information sur le temps.

Donc je peux destingu mes 6 1111 pour la dcompression avec seulment 4 bit.

Que pensez vous?

----------


## Jipt

Il va falloir qu'on supporte a encore longtemps ?

Oui, je sais, je pourrais le mettre en _ignor_ mais a n'empcherait pas la consommation d'espace disque.

----------


## Zirak

> Il va falloir qu'on supporte a encore longtemps ?
> 
> Oui, je sais, je pourrais le mettre en _ignor_ mais a n'empcherait pas la consommation d'espace disque.


La rponse a dj t donne par la modration, apparemment, l'espace disque n'est pas un problme.  :;): 

Donc soit effectivement tu l'ignore (et encore que, comme il ne poste que dans ses fils, il suffit de ne plus venir les lire), soit tu fais comme nous, et tu continues de te dsesprer de ses interventions en te moquant gentiment de temps en temps.  ::aie::

----------


## Jipt

> (et encore que, comme *il ne poste que dans ses fils*, il suffit de ne plus venir les lire)


Ben nan, comme dj signal, il se rpand ; on peut le trouver en "Programmation systme" et en "Algorithme & mathmatiques"...

----------


## Zirak

> Ben nan, comme dj signal, il se rpand ; on peut le trouver en "Programmation systme" et en "Algorithme & mathmatiques"...


Oui mais ce que je veux dire, c'est qu'il ne tape pas l'incruste dans tous les sujets, mme si il ouvre de nouveaux fils, il reste dedans, donc quand tu vois que c'est lui l'auteur, il ne suffit de ne pas cliquer dessus. ^^

Enfin de toutes faons, encore une fois, cela a dj t tranch par la modration, ils ne feront rien, donc tu peux continuer de venir t'en plaindre, mais  part consommer de l'espace disque supplmentaire, cela ne changera rien...  ::oops::

----------


## fanmanga

> Il va falloir qu'on supporte a encore longtemps ?
> 
> Oui, je sais, je pourrais le mettre en _ignor_ mais a n'empcherait pas la consommation d'espace disque.


Desol jipit je sais que c'est impossible en mathmatiques.

Mais moi je ne crois pas que une chose soit impossible  je crois que tout est possible puisque j'existe sans raison explicable par la science ou la religion (mathmatiques physique ....).

Donne moi une seule explication pourquoi t'existe tous les explications donnes par la science ou la religion possde des failles en ne peux pas les confirmer a 100%.

C'est pour ca je suis obsd par la compression infinie  je sais que c'est impossible mathmatiquement parlent mais je sais que en peux contourner cette impossibilit c'est une question de temps.

C'est comme dire que l'tre humain est incapable de voler car la physique et la mathmatique l'empche de voler. 

Mais l'Homme a pu contourner cette impossiblit en crons une avion qui l'aide a voler loin mme vers la lune.

Pour info jipit cette discussion a tait supprimer par les modrateurs puis aprs application de mon logarithme par Tatayo en copiant mon Z avec criture unique(dans j'ai crit avec des rechercheremplacer dans un temps particuliers pour contourner cette impossiblit mathmatiques par un bug qui ralise cette impossiblit)Tatayo a pu concevoir ce logiciel de compression c'est aprs ca que on a retrouv ma disscussion dans la rebrique humeur.

La j'essaye juste de comprendre comment j'ai pu raliser ce bug informatique cette criture de Z unique qui ralise cette compression infini.

J'ai une question au modrateur si mon Z de dpart avec une criture unique ca veux dire qui gnre un bug informatique. 
Est ce que c'est possible que un bug peux compresser et dcompresser sans perte a l'infini?

----------


## tomlev

> Est ce que c'est possible que un bug peux compresser et dcompresser sans perte a l'infini?


Non, toujours pas... ni avec un bug, ni en le faisant exprs.

----------


## fanmanga

> Non, toujours pas... ni avec un bug, ni en le faisant exprs.


Si si pas de bug en math ou informatique sur un pc si.

----------


## tomlev

> Si si pas de bug en math ou informatique sur un pc si.


Je sais mme pas pourquoi je continue  participer  cette discussion... Il est impossible de te communiquer l'ide la plus simple sans que tu la comprennes de travers  ::roll::

----------


## fanmanga

> Je sais mme pas pourquoi je continue  participer  cette discussion... Il est impossible de te communiquer l'ide la plus simple sans que tu la comprennes de travers


Pourquoi par exemple oracle migre d'une base vers une autre base .
Car si je reste longtemps d'une seule base il aurais beaucoup de bug.
Comme sur windows 8 par exemple sa base bug puis aller hop en change de base pour pas avoir plus de bug.

Moi autant que utilisateur de windows j'observe tous le temps des bug qui vienne car ma base n'est pas mis a jour par rapport au action nouvelle que je lui donnne est par fois ca bug.
Donc l'existence d'un tel bug qui fait la compression infini n'est pas impossible j'observe tous le temps des bug bizzare avec mon ancien pc.

Les bug ne sont ni justifie mathmatiquement ni physiquement ni en informatique thorique mais dans l'informatique appliqu ca sort par magie.

Donc un Z avec une criture unique(bug) peux raliser cette compression.

Il ni mathmatiques ni informatique ni physique c'est un bug une criture unique qui es pour le mathematique et la physique une anomalie et pour l'informatique un bug.

----------


## joel.drigo

> Les bug ne sont ni justifie mathmatiquement ni physiquement ni en informatique thorique mais dans l'informatique appliqu ca sort par magie.


Les bogues n'apparaissent pas par magie. Ils sont le rsultat de circonstances concomitantes : les tats, les processus, l'usure du matriel, les neutrinos, les champs magntiques, un insecte qui se grille le museau sur un composant, une temprature inadquate, un bogue entre la chaise et le clavier, etc, tout un tas de phnomnes identifis, ou d'autres phnomnes qu'on ignore aujourd'hui et qu'on dcouvrira un jour, ou pas. Les systmes devenant de plus en plus complexes, il est de plus en plus difficile de dterminer l'origine, ou les origines, d'un bogue, parce que de nombreux phnomnes simultans ou conjugus peuvent y contribuer, surtout qu'il y a des phnomnes d'mergence qui viennent s'en mler.  Mais a ne veut pas dire que a apparait sans raison. Cela veut simplement dire qu'il n'est pas facile ou rapide, et plutt fastidieux, de dterminer les causes exactes du bogue.

Le fait de ne pas mettre  jour ton PC n'est pas la seule explication de l'apparition soudaine de bogue : ton systme volue, sans cesse, au gr de ton utilisation et de son usure. La non mise  jour ne fait seulement que tu ne bnficies pas des corrections qui ont t faites, soit pour corriger une erreur de programmation, soit pour prendre en compte une nouveaut technique qui n'existait pas  l'poque initiale de l'criture du code (a peut tre un nouveau protocole, un nouveau cas singulier dans un traitement, une faon d'exploiter certaines techniques  laquelle on avait pas pens avant (faille), etc). Aucune magie l-dedans.

----------


## tbc92

99% des bugs se trouvent quelque part entre le fauteuil et le clavier de l'ordinateur. Et sur certaines configurations, a monte mme  100%.

----------


## fanmanga

> 99% des bugs se trouvent quelque part entre le fauteuil et le clavier de l'ordinateur. Et sur certaines configurations, a monte mme  100%.


Et les 1%peuvent bien compresser dcompresser mon fichiers.

----------


## tatayo

> Pour info jipit cette discussion a tait supprimer par les modrateurs puis aprs application de mon logarithme par Tatayo en copiant mon Z avec criture unique(dans j'ai crit avec des rechercheremplacer dans un temps particuliers pour contourner cette impossiblit mathmatiques par un bug qui ralise cette impossiblit)Tatayo a pu concevoir ce logiciel de compression c'est aprs ca que on a retrouv ma disscussion dans la rebrique humeur.
> 
> La j'essaye juste de comprendre comment j'ai pu raliser ce bug informatique cette criture de Z unique qui ralise cette compression infini.


T'es gentil, mais je n'ai rien fait, donc ne me mle pas  tes dlires.

Tatayo.

----------


## Zirak

> Et les 1%peuvent bien compresser dcompresser mon fichiers.


Mais vu que tu dis qu'un bug, ce n'est ni explicable scientifiquement, ni mathmatiquement, une fois que ton "bug" compresse tes donnes, comment tu fais pour reproduire ce "bug" pour les dcompresser ? 

C'est pas facile de reproduire quelque chose dont tu ne connais pas l'origine hein...

----------


## fanmanga

> T'es gentil, mais je n'ai rien fait, donc ne me mle pas  tes dlires.
> 
> Tatayo.


Tu te souviens pas?
C'est juste l'agent smith qui es pass chez toi.




> Mais vu que tu dis qu'un bug, ce n'est ni explicable scientifiquement, ni mathmatiquement, une fois que ton "bug" compresse tes donnes, comment tu fais pour reproduire ce "bug" pour les dcompresser ? 
> 
> C'est pas facile de reproduire quelque chose dont tu ne connais pas l'origine hein...


En mathmatiques ou informatique  en sais crire une anomalie mais en sais pas son servir. 

Mon Z de dpart fait ca il utilise une anomalie est   moi aussi je cherche comment il fait ca.

----------


## fanmanga

En clair l'ide cher modrateurs cher lecteur pour ma nouvelle mthode de compression infini .
J'opte pour changer mon titre par compression par non rptition par compression par bug une rptition qui ce rpte que rarement que pensez vous?

Puisque c'est impossible de faire une bijection entre un ensemble de 10 bit est un ensemble de 4 bit .

Car en arrive pas a distingues 6 1111 par exemple pour savoir dcompresser mes 10 bit d'origines pourquoi pas ce servir d'une anomalie mathmatiques pour faire ca .

Les anomalies mathmatiques ca ne manque pas faut juste ce servir du bon anomalie pour faire cette bijection mathmatiquement impossible.
Que pensez vous cher modrateur cher lecteur?

----------


## escartefigue

On aurait pu y croire un court instant



> Puisque c'est impossible de faire une bijection entre un ensemble de 10 bit est un ensemble de 4 bit .



Mais non, le naturel revient au galop 



> Les anomalies mathmatiques ca ne manque pas faut juste ce servir du bon anomalie pour faire cette bijection mathmatiquement impossible.

----------


## fanmanga

Souvent les bug arrive car une condition manque aux raisonnment informatique .

Par exemple je peux prouver que 1=10 si j'ai pas vrifi la condition de division par 0 en mathmatique.

Et pareil pour les bug informatique il y a des bug vraiment bizzare suite aux conditions non vrifis. 

Et en peux encore aller loin pour dire que l'univers tous entier est une annomalie donc sa naissance est explicable car la condition de son n'existence n'est pas vrifi.

Je peux  mme dire que une base de donnes deviens corrump(se comporte bizzarement) quand on fait beaucoup de programme dedans car on a pas pu vrifi tous les conditions poser par ses programes.

----------


## joel.drigo

voici le Sr Rabindranath Fanmanga...

----------


## fanmanga

> voici le Sr Rabindranath Fanmanga...


Que pensez vous la raison de la cration de l'univers c'est la non vrification de son condition d'existence.




> Mais vu que tu dis qu'un bug, ce n'est ni explicable scientifiquement, ni mathmatiquement, une fois que ton "bug" compresse tes donnes, comment tu fais pour reproduire ce "bug" pour les dcompresser ? 
> 
> C'est pas facile de reproduire quelque chose dont tu ne connais pas l'origine hein...


Hein pourquoi tu dis que les bug sont pas reproductive?

Il faut tester ca sur un pc ancien les mmes bug reviens aprs reformtages. 

Donc en peux tudie les bug pour choisir le bon bug qui fait la dcompression et qui choisi le bon 10 bit pour le bon 4 bit 1111.




> voici le Sr Rabindranath Fanmanga...


C'est qui?

----------


## escartefigue

Un comique aussi... mais volontaire  ::D:

----------


## fanmanga

Il est impossible de faire une bijection entre deux ensembles de nombres diffrents en mathmatiques. 
Par exemple l'ensemble du nombre de 4 bit et 10 bit.

Mais si je fais cette bijection dans un temps diffrents ca sera possible car le mathmatique est intemporel non?


Le mathmatique n'aime pas le temps est grce a ca que cette bijection  impossible deviens possible.

Le mathmatique est bas sur un seul instant.

Donc le thorme qui dis que il est impossible de faire une bijection entre par exemple l'ensemble du nombre de 10 bit et 4 bit n'est valable juste pour un seule instant dans le temps.

D'ou ma question si je ralise cette bijection pas juste sur un seul instant mais plusieurs  est ce que je peux raliser cette bijection?

----------


## dourouc05

> Mais si je fais cette bijection dans un temps diffrents ca sera possible car le mathmatique est intemporel non?


Ben, justement, si c'est intemporel, ajouter du temps ne peut rien changer  ::aie:: . 




> D'ou ma question si je ralise cette bijection pas juste sur un seul instant mais plusieurs  est ce que je peux raliser cette bijection?


Bien sr que non : jamais a ne sera une bijection, vu qu'elle ne respectera jamais la dfinition d'une bijection. Tu pourras avoir des correspondances partielles, mais jamais une bijection. 

En cherchant bien, il peut y avoir du sens l-derrire (mme en rapport avec la compression, a m'tonne) : les algorithmes qui fonctionnent avec des modles instationnaires. Ils peuvent prendre en compte le fait que le contenu d'un fichier varie entre le dbut et la fin, que certaines suites de bits sont plus probables  certains moments. Un peu de lecture : http://www.princeton.edu/~kulkarni/P...v1_transit.pdf, https://arxiv.org/abs/1302.2856. 

(a ne s'arrange pas, ici  ::mouarf:: .)

----------


## fanmanga

Ca ressemble a une bijection faite dans des moments diffrentes.

J'ai besoin juste d'une estimation de temps de 10 ps pour retrouver mon 1111 pas d'un temps exact.

----------


## fanmanga

Si par exemple j'ai 2 bit et je le compresse en 1 bit.
Puis pour retrouver depuis mon 1 bit les 2 bit j'utilise l'intelligence artificiel ou je les nouris avec plein de statsitique qui donne exactement les 2 bit depuis mon 1 bit.
Est ce que je peux concevoir une tel intelligence artificiel qui fait exactement la dcompression?

----------


## ternel

IA, ca ne veut rien dire dans ce contexte. Une IA est un programme.

Une mthode statistique n'est jamais exacte: elle a une probabilit d'erreur.
Et il est impossible de savoir s'il y a eu erreur,  moins d'avoir la rponse par une autre mthode.

Encore une fois Je te donne le bit "1" quel est le message non compress?

----------


## fanmanga

> IA, ca ne veut rien dire dans ce contexte. Une IA est un programme.
> 
> Une mthode statistique n'est jamais exacte: elle a une probabilit d'erreur.
> Et il est impossible de savoir s'il y a eu erreur,  moins d'avoir la rponse par une autre mthode.
> 
> Encore une fois Je te donne le bit "1" quel est le message non compress?


Ca peux tre 00 ou 01 ou 10 ou 11 c'est IA qui dcide.

L'IA vas faire un apprentissage selon des statistiques pour lui apprendre a donn les 2 bit exacte pour dcompresser 1 bit par plein de statistiques.

Biensur au dpart il fera des erreurs mais aprs il va donner des bonnes rsulats non?

----------


## Zirak

> Biensur au dpart il fera des erreurs mais aprs il va donner des bonnes rsulats non?


Non.

Si tu as 4 valeurs pouvant te donner "1" une fois compresses, ton IA avec toutes les statistiques du monde, aura 1 chance sur 4 de te donner la bonne valeur (enfin pas vraiment une chance sur 4, c'est pour simplifier, je suis loin d'tre un pro des probas, mais elle se trompera trs rgulirement).

Un programme de compression / dcompression qui plante plus souvent qu'il ne russit  dcompresser, je ne suis pas sr que cela intresse quelqu'un...

----------


## fanmanga

> Non.
> 
> Si tu as 4 valeurs pouvant te donner "1" une fois compresses, ton IA avec toutes les statistiques du monde, aura 1 chance sur 4 de te donner la bonne valeur (enfin pas vraiment une chance sur 4, c'est pour simplifier, je suis loin d'tre un pro des probas, mais elle se trompera trs rgulirement).
> 
> Un programme de compression / dcompression qui plante plus souvent qu'il ne russit  dcompresser, je ne suis pas sr que cela intresse quelqu'un...


Oui j'ai une chance sur 4 de retrouver mon 2 bit a partir de 1 bit,mais si j'ai un IA super entrain qui pioche toujours le bon rsulat la j'aurais aucun problme pour la dcompression non?

----------


## Sunchaser

Vous croyez vraiment que fanmanga va vous couter un jour?  ::weird:: 
Juste une question ...

----------


## fanmanga

> Vous croyez vraiment que fanmanga va vous couter un jour? 
> Juste une question ...


Car je suis sur qu'une mthode de compression dcompression sans perte existe car l'univers tait compress dans un seule point avant le bigbang.

----------


## Zirak

> Oui j'ai une chance sur 4 de retrouver mon 2 bit a partir de 1 bit,mais si j'ai un IA super entrain qui pioche toujours le bon rsulat la j'aurais aucun problme pour la dcompression non?


Non.

Cf ma rponse prcdente. 

Ton IA ne pourra jamais toujours avoir le bon rsultat.

----------


## fanmanga

> Non.
> 
> Cf ma rponse prcdente. 
> 
> Ton IA ne pourra jamais toujours avoir le bon rsultat.


Par exemple pour la compression en choisi 00 01 vont tre compresser a 0 et 10 et 11 vont tre compresser a 1.
Je laisse a l'IA le choix de choisir si j'ai 0 il va dcompresser a 00 ou 01 si j'ai 1 il va dcompresser a 10 ou 11 .
Avec de l'entrainement mon IA fera toujours le meilleur choix deux deux choix possible non?

----------


## Zirak

> Par exemple pour la compression en choisi 00 01 vont tre compresser a 0 et 10 et 11 vont tre compresser a 1.
> Je laisse a l'IA le choix de choisir si j'ai 0 il va dcompresser a 00 ou 01 si j'ai 1 il va dcompresser a 10 ou 11 .
> Avec de l'entrainement mon IA fera toujours le meilleur choix deux deux choix possible non?


 ::roll:: 

Ce n'est pas parce que tu vas reposer 50 fois la question, que la rponse va changer hein...

Mme avec ce changement, ton IA aura toujours 1 chance sur 2 de se tromper, c'est moins pire, mais cela ne sert toujours  rien.

----------


## fanmanga

> Ce n'est pas parce que tu vas reposer 50 fois la question, que la rponse va changer hein...
> 
> Mme avec ce changement, ton IA aura toujours 1 chance sur 2 de se tromper, c'est moins pire, mais cela ne sert toujours  rien.


Peut tre avec beaucoups d'entrainement il va pioch toujours le bon 2 bit non?

----------


## Invit

> Vous croyez vraiment que fanmanga va vous couter un jour? 
> Juste une question ...


https://www.dailymotion.com/video/x6rhpr

----------


## forthx

Bonjour ! 

C'est intressant tout a  ! mais faut un sacr contenant pour supporter toute cette pression, sans compter qu'a un moment le nuage de bits risque de devenir liquide si on compresse trop !  ::aie:: 

_Ctait ma modeste contribution a cette discussion de l'espace en ce beau vendredi d'avant nol !_

----------


## DenisHen

> ...car l'univers tait compress dans un seule point avant le bigbang.


_fanmanga_, es-tu sr que, si on refaisait un deuxime BigBang, on aura le mme rsultat ? Je veux dire, EXACTEMENT le mme...

D'une part, au sujet du BigBang, ce n'est qu'une supposition, une hypothse, on ne sait pas si c'est arriv rellement, d'autre part, ignore-tu la thorie du chaos ? Les quations non linaires ?

Mais nous sommes sans nouvelles de Matre _fanmanga_... Peut-tre est-il retourn dans sa plante... ::lol::

----------


## theend10

Une compression dcompression sans perte dans un seul bit est possible en informatique, mme si elle est impossible en mathmatiques.

Lorsque vous essayez de copier un bit physique 0 ou 1, vous ne copiez pas seulement un bit mathmatique 1 ou 0 mais galement les fonctions qui l'ont cr.

Et chaque bit 1 ou 0 est unique car il est cr avec un quipement lectronique non unique.

Donc mme si on fait une compression 1 bit physique on peut retrouver tous nos bits physique sans perte, mme si on ne teste pas les bits, mais les fonctions qui ont permis de les crer. Et il existe dj des quipements lectroniques capables d'identifier les fonctions d'o vient ce bit pour dcompresser notre bon bit physique.

Car la on parle d'un bit physique pas mathmatique qui es cr  partir de plusieurs lectrons, votre bit n'est pas seulement 0 ou 1, c'est une fonction d'onde qui dpend du nombre d'lectrons impliqus pour le fabriquer et elle est toujours unique. Par exemple, si nous regardons une toile dans le ciel, nous pouvons savoir exactement d'o elle vient et mme la composition de l'toile  partir d'une onde qui vient de cette toile.

tes-vous sr d'envoyer et recevoir juste un bit de valeur 0 ou 1 ?

0 ou 1 est une onde de tension lectrique avec des bruits et pas seulement une valeur de 0 ou 1.

Et on peut mme ramener l'onde d'un lectron  son tat d'origine avec des circuits lectroniques pour faire la dcompression sans perte dans un seul bit.

Il faut Juste observer la fonction d'onde de ton bit, elle y a tous les informations dedans pour faire la bonne compression.

Bref ses circuits lectronique qui font a existe dj en astronomie.

Juste avec la fonction d'onde(signal) de ton bit(nergie) compress on peut savoir exactement comment ton bit a tait crer  partir de plusieurs bits(nergie) dcompression .

Rellement un bit informatique physique n'a pas la valeur 0 ou 1, c'est une nergie lectrique, que nous somme capable de savoir qu'ils sont les nergies qu'ils ont construit.

bref si 1 est la compression de 1111 , tous ses 1 dans 1111 sont des nergies diffrentes.

Et un autre 1 est la compression de 0011, tous ses 0 et 1 sont des nergies diffrentes.

On pourrait distinguer les deux par analyse spectral ,pour savoir exactement si j'ai 1111 ou 0011 en dcompression.

Et avec l'information quand la compression tait faite, il serait plus facile de faire l'analyse spectral pour faire la bon dcompression.
et ca marche pour tout fichier
Pour simuler tous le systmes tres tous des dieux qui joue tous avec la music pour les runir tous dans un seul dieu une civilisation humaine infini .

----------

